# Gotham: Darkest Night RP Thread



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 3, 2009)

Gotham city, a city known for it's many criminals and those few heroes standing up to aid the authorities in their up hill battle against crime.The city holds many generations of heroes and villains but this story focuses on those lesser known and those up and coming.A new generation rises to take their shot at the title of Gotham's Dark Knight or Crimelord but will they be able to challenge the cities already established heroes and villains?

OOC Thread


----------



## Vergil (Sep 3, 2009)

"Sir, Jackie Todd reporting for duty sir!" Jackie said to Lieutenant Cornwell.

"Easy kid, you're in Gothams Major Crimes Unit now, no need to go round licking ass." David said looking at the rookie, "Green as grass. Ok kid, lets get this outta the way. You can form your own opinion of the Bat. No-one really cares if you like him or not but remember this, one day he will save your ass and the asses of most people in here. Just remember that if you ever feel like 'bringing him to justice'" 

Jackie looked stunned but shook his head and gathered his wits "Y..yes sir!"

"Might as well throw you in the deep end, though if there is a shallow end here I ain't seen it. Gotta call in, multiple homicide and has wacko written all over it. If you had dinner take a bag, cos I don't want to see you throwin up on the evidence."

Jackie laughed, David did not. 

"Come on." David said with him and about 4 other officers went down, got into the cars and sped to the crime scene.

10 minutes later.

They arrived to find a mess. Like a spaghetti maker malfunction, sauce and all. Jackie felt nauseous. 'Holy hell, he wasn't kidding.' he thought as they got closer. Jackie looked at the night sky and saw the giant bat in the sky.

"I...is he gonna be here?" Jackie asked nervously

"Been and gone. He's probably found things that we could never hope to find." David said

"But...how do you know..?" Jackieasked, the sheer brutality of the murders was incredible. A bedroom the white sheet, now blood red and bizarre markings all over the wall. 

"Check the unsolved cases. Compare the cases where batman got to and when we go to first. Bats doesn't have a single unsolved case. We got hundreds. Guy's outta our league but we do the best we can. Come on, get to work."

Jackie began taking names of witnesses and what they saw. Prostitutes the lot of them. Sex for money, they should be locked up. The victim was the pimp and a few prostitutes went along the way. Vigilantism? Rival mobs? Disgruntled customer? But then what was up with the weird markings on the wall. The characters were illegible and there were pentagrams and other things around. What was going on?

Jackie did his best to keep his dinner down. The cops here were of a different class, unfazed by the blood, guts and....and...

Jackie ran to the alley and threw up, shivering as he did. Sure they were scum of society but no-one deserved that. Well, maybe the pimp.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 3, 2009)

SLAM! A car door closes with great force, a man fumbles with his keys before starting the vehicle. As it speeds out of a driveway, The man inside reaches up and places a light on top of the car. When he starts it up, A siren goes off. "Another victim." Adam grumbled to himself, He turned the steering wheel hard and nearly lifted his car off the ground as he made a turn. When his vehicle came to a stop it was at the crime scene. One Loan cop car was here, no more then four police.

"What's the situation here Cornwall." Adam made his way over to the Lieutenant. "It's Cornwell, Not Wall." The Lt. Commented. "And it's Lieutenant." He smirked. "I'm not much on ranks, just give me your basic rundown and i'll take it from there." He looked around at the scene. "Pretty brutal.. Seems like an execution." He placed a few rubber gloves on his hands and picked up a small piece of paper soaked in blood. 

"You mind not disturbing my evidence Detective?" Cornwell asked him. "I'm trying to solve a murder case here." Adam answered back. "WE are trying to solve a case." Cornwell corrected. "You're the one who wanted to start laying claim to the evidence." Adam smirked. "So you DO have a comedic side." The lt. Laughed. "Only occasionally, Right now.. It hurts to see what happened to these people." 

He stood up and placed the paper in a small baggie. "You got the forensics team on the way?" Cornwell nodded. "And what's with the rookie in the alley? Doesn't he know there could be crucial evidence all around us? what the hell does he think he's doing?"


----------



## Kuno (Sep 4, 2009)

“Always something interesting.”  Serena said from her prone position on the roof.  A perfect shot into the blood covered rooms.  “I’m sure it is much more interesting then in the daytime.  The sun would probably glare off the window.  And, of course any lights would make it even harder to see inside.  But, this…this is like my very own theatre!”  A giggle escaped her as she looked at the spider resting in the middle of it’s web, the moonlight making it sparkle like threads of silver.

“Oh…look.  Someone else joins the cast.”  She drew her knees up so she was crawling and saw the man get out of the cruiser and begin talking to, who Serena assumed, was the captain of the bunch.  “A crime novel!  Like…like one of the games that can be played!”  Again she giggled watching them as they went into the building.

The spider held tight to his web as the breeze gently blew him around.  “Now let’s see what the next act brings!”  she grinned again glancing at the spider before laying more level to see into the rooms.  It wasn’t long before the young man came rushing outside and up to the side of the dumpster.  “Ah!  Looks like the rats are getting a dinner show!”  She clamped a hand over her mouth to stifle the loud laughter from escaping her.  

A moment later she looked over again seeing yet another officer show up.  “Twist after surprising twist!” she narrowed her eyes slightly trying to get a good look at the new man before he went inside.  “So now what do you think?  Professor Plumb in the living room with the knife?  How about Colonel Mustard in the kitchen with the noose?  No?”  she shook her head as if the spider was answering her.  “I know!  I know!”  Serena once again got up on her knees and looked closely at the spider, it was only about a half inch from her nose the fluttering web just missing her.  With crossed eyes and a heavy giggle in her voice.  “The batman in the bedroom with his fists…” She whispered the words before a breaking out in a giggling fit.  Once the laughter settled she sighed going back to watching once more.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 4, 2009)

After Jackie had finished puking over the crime scene he peered around the corner. A large, imposing man stormed into the scene and though it was wrong to judge a book by its cover he kinda liked him. Straight to work and with a great resolve. Jackie always had a habit of analysing people's personality when he saw them, most folk fell into little pidgeon holes that he had set up in his head. He knew just where to put this man

Jackie got back to work as he mentioned him as "the rookie".

"uh...sorry sir....it's just the nature of the murder it seems a little over the top." Jackie said 

"Get used to it. Two face chainsaws his victims in half, and not horizontally, Poison ivy has plants growing out of them, Scarecrow has them clawing at themselves and Joker...you wanna see crazy....that's crazy. Word of warning, you see any of the guys I just mentioned, you run." Cornwell said

"Run?" Jackie asked surprised

"I'm not joki...I'm being serious. Just run. These guys will screw you up for the fun of it." He pointed to a wall for the photographer to shoot. "And you'll end up worse than these guys here. I lost too many men, cos they were too busy trying to be a hero."

Jackie nodded and looked to the big man. "Uh...you seen any of these guys sir?" It was then in his periphery that he thought he saw something moving outside. His imagination maybe? He looked at the window and got the odd sensation that they were being watched.

As he looked he saw a drawing of a penis on the wall in blood. "Uh sir? Isn't that a bit out of place? What does that mean?" Jackie asked

___________________________

"Only a few more to go! Then the dark lord will smite this city! Send it back to Hell. God has forsaken us here!" James Sutherland stood tall with his chest out and a half grin on his face. One down 6 to go, his eyes were wide at the thought of his plan coming to fruition. 

He was armed to the teeth. Grenades, knives, guns, bullet proof armor; easy to get in Gotham. Hell standard issue in fucking Gotham. You needed to protect yourself. He kissed the golden cross he had dangling around his neck and hopped onto his bike. 4 or 5 bikes accelerated past him as he popped on his helmet.

"A biker gang out for revenge over the loss of their buddy. Hah! they thought it was the Japs but it was actually me! Look how quickly they fall into Wrath! That'll be number two." He looked over at the McDonalds and spied a fat man stuffing his face. "Well at least I woon't have to look far for victim number 3." 

He revved his bike and sped after the bikers.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2009)

Jackie nodded and looked to the big man. "Uh...you seen any of these guys sir?" It was then in his periphery that he thought he saw something moving outside. His imagination maybe? He looked at the window and got the odd sensation that they were being watched.

As he looked he saw a drawing of a penis on the wall in blood. "Uh sir? Isn't that a bit out of place? What does that mean?" Jackie asked, Adam just looked down at the rookie. "Dried vomit on the corner of your mouth. That's not professional! We do not accept that! you are embarrassing the force!" He shouts. "Wipe your damn mouth before speaking to me you got that newbie!?"

He then turned to the scene. "The vic looks like Sunshine, An old time pimp from around the slums. The girls i don't know but i can tell Sunshine even when his gut's are outside." Adam crossed his arms. "Probably cause you made him spill his guts so much." One of the officers laughed. "YOU THINK MURDER IS FUNNY!?" Adam turned to him. "No..no!! Not at all detective!" The man corrected.

"The Penis, I couldn't tell you what the hell it means. Most teenage kids draw it just to be funny, Perp probably has some weird fixation on the body part." He walked around the scene. "Victim defiantly didn't die happily." He clenched his right fist. "Sunshine was doing wrong, But he always helped me when a real criminal came into play."


----------



## Vergil (Sep 4, 2009)

"Y-yes sir!" Jackie said wiping his mouth quickly as the orders were barked at him. He walked around to the drawing. Everything else was strange symbols except this, he'd seen enough horror flicks to know that the symbols were satanic or something. Jackie was way over his head though, he would leave the detective work to the detectives, he was just an officer after all. That and the detective was freaking scary and intimidating. He didn't want to talk to him anymore.

He walked away from the scene and out into the open. There were a few journalists trying to get through and JT went over to try and stop them.

"Aw come on! Just one pic of the crime scene. Freedom of the press you know." the girl said, a very pretty one too. Glasses, pen in her mouth and a skirt with black tights. 

"Sure but not while they're investigating." Jackie said to the brunette lady. "Step back please ma'am..." Again, movement out of the corner of his eye. "Uh, Jenkins could you help out here please?"

"Fuck off, do it yerself!" Jenkins said doing not a lot.

"Ugh...ah screw it!" Jackie left his post and ran backwards to get a better view. He couldn't see too well but there seemed to be a figure on the roof looking at them. "Uh! Uh! There's someone up there!" Jackie said pointing upwards. The figure seemed to look at him with a frightening look and spun away. Jackie almost shit himself.

"Where?!" Cornwell said running down

"Over there sir!" Jackie pointed up

"Probably long gone but you and another officer go and patrol the area in the car. Jenkins! Get to work you lazy sonofabitch or I'll use you as bait for Killer Croc!" Cornwell shouted, "Hey and remember what I said about the crazy ones. Steer clear!"

Just then his radio buzzed.

"We've got another one people. Few blocks down , might be the same guy. JT, you see the person on the roof you follow and call for back up, understand me?"

"Yessir! OK, 2 forensics, stay here the other two be ready to get there when its safe. This one's a motorcycle pile up with gunfire involed. Three bystanders were killed. Come on, press are gonna have a field day. SCU, move out!"

The cars pulled out, sirens blazing, the journalists were hot on their heels. Jackie jumped into the car as Officer Riggs drove. Jackie looked out the window as they went down the alley and he shone his flashlight around. He was kinda excited, maybe he'd see his first costumed vllain.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 4, 2009)

?Damn it!?  Serena muttered flinging herself backward.  ?The actors are not suppose to acknowledge the audience!?  A sigh escaped her as her heart started beating faster.  ?Sorry my friend.  I must take my leave of your company.  Be well?? Serena said softly then blowing gently on the web near her.  It fluttered gently as if it were waving to her, the black spider in the center scuttling off, both effectively ending the conversation.

?I was having a right good time too.?  Serena said heading for the fire escape.  Racing down the several floors she giggled at some of the sights.  A woman screaming lustily at the man looking down at her with the whip.  A teenage boy staring eagerly at the computer screen, some cartoonish looking character naked before him.  A couple of dark windows, the occupants sleeping soundly on the next couple of floors.  A fat man eating a bucket of chicken while watching some late night talk show.  ?Stupid people.  Ignoring the night.  They just don?t understand?? she said in a disgust.  Grabbing the last ladder and letting her weight shift it close to the ground, she dropped landing in the headlights of the patrol car.

?Got ?em!?  Officer Riggs said excitedly to his partner.  Reaching he grabbed the microphone and said to her.  ?Stop Police!?

Serena eyes narrowed at the bright lights as she turned and grinned.  Her pale skin looking even whiter in the headlights.  Her arm rose and she flipped them off before giggling and running down the alley.  

?Damn it!  We have to get her!?  Officer Riggs declared slamming on the gas.  While Jackie sat grinning at his first perp chase, though slightly disappointed it wasn?t one of the people that Adam had mentioned.

It wasn?t but a few moments before the car came to a screeching halt, effectively stopped by the pair of dumpsters sitting across from each other.  ?Let?s go!?  Officer Riggs snapped at Jackie while jumping from the car.  Pulling his gun at the same time.  As Jackie leapt out they could hear footsteps running from them.  

?Stop or I?ll shoot!?  Jackie yelled before jumping over the hood and standing between the dumpsters.  A second later the footsteps stopped.

?Smart move!?  Officer Riggs called waving to Jackie to follow him.  Both men had their guns out as they proceeded forward.  ?Get on the ground!  Now!?  He yelled not really seeing anything before them, the dumpsters blocking the car?s headlights.  

Skittering and scratching noises could be heard around them as the various vermin prowled the dark alley.  Serena sat quietly next to a garbage can as she waited for them to near.  It was then the silence was broken with a squeal of pain as Officer Riggs stepped on one of the rats that was trying to scurry across the path before the two men.

The squeal caused Serena to gasp in outrage.  ?They are our friends?? she muttered to herself causing both men to swing in her direction.  

?On the fucking ground now!?  Officer Riggs screamed instantly recovering from the slight scare the rat gave him.

A slight skittering noise was heard by them as Serena moved from her hiding spot in the darkness.  It was perpetual blackness to the two men, they could see nothing more then lumps or mounds that were the cans and piles of garbage.  To Serena she could make out a little more, seeing their frames and general direction of where they were looking.  

As she moved around them she began to sing.  ?The itsy bitsy spider crawled up onto the wall?? she sang softly moving behind the man that assaulted her friend.  As she began the second line she pulled her dagger while he spun around at the voice, hissing as the dagger sliced his cheek.  ?You came along and made the spider fall?? The pain and his reflexes made him swing his gun in the direction of the attack, only to have it move through the air without contact.
?The spider hit?s the ground?? Serena sang once again behind him, the dagger slicing across his other cheek.  ?and all it?s brains blew out?? 

?Riggs!  What?s going on?!?  Jackie yelled as a scream from the officer erupted around them.  ?RIGGS!?

The officer fell to his knees his body beginning to convulse the pain unbearable.  Serena moved away from him and continued to sing.  ?So now the poor broke spider?? she moved quickly slicing down Jackie?s face, from beside his eye to his jaw line.  ?Can?t think for itself?? 

The cut was deep and immediately began to sting intensely, causing Jackie?s eyes to water, he swung his gun in every direction.  Firing shot after shot he hoped to hit the person that caused the pain.

 Serena didn?t stick around but began to almost scuttle up the alley.  ?Your friend is dead!  Concentrated poison!  Don?t worry though.  You fed the rats.  Yours will only hurt like hell!?  Serena?s giggle echoed off the wall as she faded into the night.


----------



## martryn (Sep 4, 2009)

Martin locked his door and kicked his shoes off.  It had been another hard day in the lab, staring at computer screens and writing on the chalk board.  Soon his research would be complete and he'd be able to publish another paper.  Publish or perish.  

Martin limped over to the couch and let his cane fall to the hardwood floor.  He collapsed in a huff and flicked on the news.  Sure enough, another fucking weirdo was out doing weird shit and getting honest, hardworking Gothonians killed.  Fuck.  Martin was sick of it.  Ten minutes of the local news was all he could take without stumbling over to the cabinet and getting the gin. 

Two hours later, Martin was asleep on the couch, television still on.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2009)

"Damn." Adam rushed out of the building and into his car. "Two multiple homicides in one night.. The hell is wrong with this town!" He slammed on the gas and sped out towards the next crime scene. "I Better get a fucking medal if i solve this one." He had taken a few photo's of the previous crime scene, some key pieces of evidence he could find without having a full blown search The forensics team would turn up more evidence, Hopefully he wouldn't need too much of their help. 

When he got to the next crime scene... It wasn't exactly... It was the same as the previous one. "Same perp?" Adam walked out to meet up with Cornwell. "I'd say so..." He turned his head for a moment. "God damn just when you think you're used to it." Adam tilted his head. "Is... Is that?" He turned to one of the officers. "Intestines in the engine? Yeah... Yeah it is..." He tried to hold his dinner in. "It's just like the last one.. Same crazy symbols.. Looks to be some kind of.. Satanic thing." 

Adam walked over to the bodies, mixed in with the symbols was an angry face. Kind of resembling the typical smiley you see all the time.. Though, frowning not smiling. "We got another symbol that don't quite fit with the rest of it." Adam began to take some pictures, collect bullets... "Damn... who the hell would..." CLANK! Adam quickly turned his head, something in the trashcans.

"Maybe i just found the who." He walked over to them, slowly drawing his gun. "FREEZE OR I'LL SHOOT!" He shouts, guns pointed into the trashcans. They began to shake some more. "I'm not joking here asshole! come out with your hands up or i declare open season on all scumbags! Starting with you!" He slowly steps towards the trashcans when something leaps out at him. "SON OF A BITCH!" He fires four quick shots before that something slams into his body.

"Congratulations Adam." Cornwell walks over to him. "You killed the evil.. the sadistic... The raccoon." He picks up the small animal. "He leaped at me in a menacing manner." Adam joked. "Heh, Well how bout we focus on big time criminals and less on minor thieves?" Adam stood up and brushed himself off. "Fine by me."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 4, 2009)

With Nate

While whistling softly the doctor made his way back to his apartment, it had been a good day.A busy one at the hospital and he had performed several operations successfully keeping his success percentage up high.He loved days like these, he got to do a lot of cutting and that was therapeutic to him.

Days like that he didn't feel the need to go out during the night and so instead he planned to go over a new procedure and then take a relaxing bath but it never came to that.

He was just about to open the door when someone approached him from behind, he had noticed a couple of guys sitting in a car a little away from him but never assumed they were out to rob him or anything.

When he turned around a gun was pointed in his direction and the large man barked orders at him."Help me carry my brother out of the car."The man shot a look at a piece of paper in his hand and then looked at Nate again, apparently satisfied he let go of the paper and Nate could just make out a headshot of himself and saw that the approximate times he was usually at home written down next to the headshot.

Nate, at gunpoint, moved over to the car and saw right away the other guy was seriously wounded.Cuts and bruises all over his body and with the way he was clutching his shoulder he assumed there was a bullet wound there, if not then why wouldn't they have gone to the hospital.

He helped the man get out and supported him while they made their way up to Nate's apartment.All the while still being at gunpoint.Eventually they made their way up and Nate brought the injured brother over to bathroom.

"Where the hell did you take us?"The armed brother asked."Couldn't you just have laid him down on the your damn sofa or something?!"

"And let this guy bleed all over my new leather sofa, I didn't think so."Nate replied with a smirk while he helped the younger brother lie down in the bath tub.He took a look at the bullet wound and then then turned to the armed brother again.

"I need to get my stuff, it's in the hall closet."Nate requested.The armed brother asked."Your tools and stuff?"

"Yeah,it has what I need to patch him up bandages, stitches, drugs and such."Stil at gunpoint Nate went back and forth, returning with his partybag.He had no reason to have these supplies with him at home, but that never dawned on those two morons. 

He prepped a needle an and the armed brother stepped back."Don't do anything stupid now."

"Don't worry, I'm a very bright young man."Nate chuckled before squatting and injecting the contains of the needle.He then got up again and then moved over to the sink."I need to sterilize these first, in the meantime I need you to take this towel and keep it on the bullet wound, don't worry you can keep one hand free to point that fancy looking gun of your's on me while I do this."

The armed brother thought it over but eventually complied, climbing over his brother and then with his back against the wall he performed the task Nate told him to do.

"So tell me, should I feel honored that my services are in high demand?"Nat joked but immediately added."I mean, my picture and a fairly accurate schedule of when I'm at home, is that something you thought off and arranged on your own?"And like he expected.

"Nah, a former partner of mine used to do this, I copied it from him and bought the information from the E-Broker."Nate made sure to look into this later."Interesting, so now when you get bullet wounds or something else you can't write of as an accident you just pick out a doctor that happens to be on ........"Call" at the time."

"So what happened?"Nate then asked, he was stalling and kept an eye on his watch.

"We were doing a job, we tried to get away from the roof but my bro got hit by a round and fell off the roof."That explained the extent of the injuries.

Nate took another glance at his watch and smirked when the duration had passed, he reached for his bag while the injured brother started to shake and yell out in pain."Doc, my brother is getting a seizure or something!"

"Hold him down, I need him still to administer a sedative."The armed brother dropped his gun and did as he was told, in his panic he didn't even see Nate picking it up.With a pistol whip the armed brother was disarmed and knocked out.

"Moron..."Nate shook his head as he injected the injured brother with a different solution, it took a couple of seconds but he soon calmed down again."Don't worry, I won't kill either of you.....Well not this quickly at least."


----------



## Caedus (Sep 4, 2009)

_"And Jordan once more dances in the ring, slamming DeAngelo with jabs! Again and again! Jordan keeping DeAngelo at a distance. I've never seen a jab so strong and fast, this kid is truely something else!" _

Jordan kept moving in the ring, his style easily representing that of legendary former heavyweight champion, Muhammad Ali. The lighting fast jab found itself smashing into the skull of Jordan's opposing boxer. 

"_A swift combination from Jordan once more staggers DeAngelo, he's ready to go down but finds himself clinching Jordan. The two are exchanging words and it has not been a good night for DeAngelo. Jordan once more proves he is the superior fighter, having superior...well everything and once again, he's on the verge of getting himself another win. The two fighters seperate and the moment they break, a swift combination backs DeAngelo back towards the ropes"_

"Hey John, stop playing around and finish him!" The older man shouted from Jordan's corner...

"_Well it seems like Jordan's trainer wants Jordan to end this. Jordan once more, dancing in the ring, hitting DeAngelo each time.."
_
"Stop playing with me punk, I'll kill you!"

 "_DeAngelo is visibly raged, he swings widly, there goes a left hook but he's too slow! Jordan counters with a combination into the body and!_"

A left hook crashed in. DeAngelo groaned in pain, stumbling forward before falling down into the mat. "1....2....3....4...5..." The Referee counted but there was no sign of movement, the bout was called to end. With knockout, the trainers rushed in as John Jordan rose his hand in victory.

"_And the Referee is ending the bout! DeAngelo is knocked out! Mike DeAngelo is out! I cant believe what I just saw. John just unleashed a powerful combination to the body before ending the bout with a left hook to the chin. John Jordan once more climbs up the charts and another has fallen by knockout. "
_
1 hour later..

Jordan sat in the private quarters he was provided outside of the ring. Each new fight was getting bigger, bolder. More media attention. He was slowly inching closer to that World Championship fight. 

"Hey kid...nice show" John's trainer walked in. A former champion himself. 

"Yea...thanks" John looked at his trainer. Another win for him...John was currently undefeated, all his wins through knockout. Thing is, he never lost a fight. He'll he never lost at anything. When it came to sports, he was just stronger and faster and something people didnt give him credit. 

"Hey kid listen...dont go trying to make the bout longer then it has to be. Your faster, stronger then that. I dont know what you're trying to hide or do. You're carrying the guy it seems, like you want them to stay in for a decent time. Maybe to show off or you just dont want to have every single bout end early" The man paused and shook his head. "Alright, you just have a good night. And stop doing that thing you do at night...with the whole street wandering. You got me a little scared with that shit...don't tell me your seeing somebody. Just do me a favor and stay of the streets at night" The man looked at young man who was helping.

"Dont worry, I'm fine. It's just...a little thing I do. And besides, I know the streets are dangerous at night but I can take care of myself" John responded with a slight smirk. But John's trainer knew there was something special...something he was hiding.

Boxer and Trainer said goodnight and went to their separate ways for the night...But the John Jordan, the undefeated boxer's night was over. It was time for John Jordan the person to roam the streets. He put on a pair of jeans, sneakers and a sweatshirt and proceeded to walk out towards the open. There was always something to do in Gotham...always.


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 4, 2009)

Jesse hummed as he walked down the streets of Gotham, a mask over his face...he could see the gas station in the distance...the lights were bright in the darkness...Jesse's heart beat excitedly as he licked his lips for the blood he was about to spill...he made sure he had his gun and daggers on...as he neared the gas station he began to lick his lips. He pushed open the door, walking towards the counter, standing in front of the confused clerk, who was squinting his eyes menacingly.

The clerk began to reach under the counter, pulling out a shotgun and pointing it at Jesse. Jesse smiled. "Take off the mask kid." the clerk demanded. Jesse merely laughed at him. "I said take it off." the clerk repeated.

"...I don't think so...Sure, it itches a little, but I think I'm gonna need to protect my identity..." Jesse said, licking his lips again. He watched as a single bead of sweat dropped from the clerk's brow.

"I-I said take the mask off." he said. When Jesse shook his head, he screamed "Take the fucking mask off!" and then he pulled the trigger. Jesse was prepared, and immediately ducked. The clerk shot again, and Jesse moved again, nearly getting his head blown off. He began laughing incontrollably, and moved around the counter, dodging another shot. He grabbed the barrel of the shotgun and pointed it away from himself as the clerk shot again. He pulled the gun from the man's grasp and threw it aside.

The clerk punched Jesse in the face, and Jesse staggered a little. He wiped blood from the corner of his mouth, looking at the clerk. All signs of laughter and fun vanished from Jesse's face, replaced by anger and rage. He lunged at the clerk, plungin both of his thumbs into his eyes and slowly digging them deeper, letting the man suffer, paying him back for the punch. The punch may have been little...but Jesse couldn't let somebody do that to him...he would have given the man mercy by killing him quickly...but now he was going to kill him slowly.

He cut off all of the man's feet first, then his fingers, then hands...eventually every one of the man's limbs were scattered throughout the store, and all signs of struggle had disappeared. He pulled a small toy dog out of his pocket and placed it inside the dead man's open mouth. He wrote in blood next to the man's body "Animal" Jesse emptied the cash register of money and took the man's wallet, then made his way out of the store, whistling as he walked slowly.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 4, 2009)

Night covers the streets of Gotham, a man in a blue shirt and shades walks through the streets. He bumps into several people, "Oof," "Guh," "Watchit!" they all say, but the man wearing sun glasses doesn't reply. He just keeps on moving through the street.

He makes a turn into an alley way, he leans against a wall and reaches into his pocket. He drops several wallets that he took out onto the floor. However, he doesn't seem pleased at all.

He starts sorting through it all, taking out all of the cash from each wallet and placing it in his pocket, "Crap...crap...crap...," he spots some big bills in one wallet. He sighs and takes them out. 

"Enough of this small stuff, I need a big heist, like the good ol' days," he gets up and stretches, "But first, for a wardrobe change," he says heading for the nearest clothing store.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 4, 2009)

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!" Jackie clutched his face as his flesh was cut and blood poured out of it. "Ge...get away!!" he said firing still blindly into the dark alley, the perp long gone. 

"No...Riggs! What did she do to you? Wh..." his hands fumbled for the radio. "Officer down! I'm on 41st and 3rd. Bring help...oh god!" It was something he should have done earlier but eventually the back up came. Cornwell wasn't there, it was instead someone else. 

"You son of a bitch!" Jackie got hit in the face by a punch that sent him flying. "You call for fucking back up before an officer dies not after you damned fuckhead!" The punch came from the meaty hand of Nelson Crowe.

"Hey go easy, he's just a rookie, he wasn't to know. He got unlucky." Jackson Davies said picking him up.

"N..no it's my fault. I should....we thought we could get her ourselves. It was only one woman but then there were spiders and rats...I...don't know..." Jackie said shivering

"Hey, take it easy. We'll get you patched up, but shit, that's gonna leave a mark." Jackson said inspecting the wound. The paramedics arrived looking tired and worn out, seriously over worked. 

"Can you get him to the hospital. We got a whole bunch of emergency calls tonight. Anytime you guys wanna stop it, the sooner we can look after pregnant women and kids falling down. I've seen too many damed knife and gun shot wounds tonight. Here keep pressure on it." The paramedic threw him a guage bandage and Jackie looked at them increduously.

"Hey, we got too many places to be at once without you fuckers judging us." The paramedic snapped

"He's new." Crowe said pushing Jackie's hand harder against his cheek.

"Fair enough. Tough break kid but at least you didn't end up like your pal there. Never seen that before. Coroners on his way. Laters, we got a guy choking on his damned Big Mac after it was crammmed down his throat. That's not what's killing him. He's apparently had some sort of fat removal surgery done to him. Laters." With that the ambulance packed up and sped off.

"Right now before you go take care of yourself, quickly and concisely tell me what happened." Crowe said sitting infront of him with a notepad and a dictaphone. Jackie told them everything, corrected on the exaggerations and metaphors. 

"Looks like we got a new freak huh? Spider rat woman?" Jackson said

"That's for the journalists. Hopefully the lab can come up with something traceable for this damned nut." The coroner came and loaded the young Riggs into the van. "Too many rookies dying this year. You did good to survive kid but he would have too had you used your head and not your gun. It's a lesson, try and get over it as fast as you can. We need folk on the street."

Jackie nodded and went to the hospital with a guy one rank above him. The paramedics weren't joking. It was packed with gun shot wounds and stabbings. Jackie sat and waited for his number to come up. Gotham was fucked up.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2009)

Cornwell walked over to Adam as he dug through the crime scene. "So, What do you think we got here." He asked. "Two things. For sure, It's the same guy. Well, Either the same guy or a cult who decide to target pimps and bikers..." He bagged some bullet fragments. "And The second thing?" Cornwell asked. "He, she or they are incredibly fucked up." Adam sighed and rubbed his temples. "It's too late for this shit." He sighed and turned towards his car. "Get the coroner down here.. have him identify the bodies. I'll work the case from there tomorrow." 

Cornwell just scoffed. "The hell do you think you are?" He smirked. "Yes, You are my boss. But i'm going to bed." He closed the door to his car and drove off. He made his way to a large apartment complex, walked up the steps into the building. "Welcome back Adam." A bald man at the counter waved. "Yeah, hey Frank." He ignored the man as he walked up stairs. Soon finding himself at Apartment 509. 

Adam took out his keys and opened the door, dropping his bag on the floor and taking his evidence to the freezer. "Time to get my mind off this sadistic fuck." He walked into his bedroom, pushed aside a couple of shirts and reached for a hidden door in the back. He threw off his current clothes and placed on a black hooded mask with long cape. The mask covered his mouth and left only his eyes visible. He wore no shirt but had black leather pants and rope belt on.

His feet covered with old replica boots from the 16th century. "Time for my side job." He grabbed two bullet clips from the compartment as well as a gun. He added a knife and rope to the left side. "Let's go find some punks." He turned to his window and jumped out quietly sliding down the fire escape until he reached the alley way.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 5, 2009)

Arkham Asylum was viewed with a mix of love and hate in Gotham. To those who loved it it was the only thing keeping the city's madmen from destroying the city. To those who hate it was a spa where villains took some time off before their next big crime. 

Cornelius Nomere would never know why he chose to work there. Perhaps the fact that Arkham paid even the lowliest janitor ten times the salary they'd get in any other institution. Perhaps he liked the gothic ambience the city gave. Perhaps it simply felt like at home there. 

Right now Cornelius toiled in the Arkham kitchen, making the usual gruel they feed the saner prisoners. He looked at his fellow cook, Remy Hastings, and sighed. Though it looked like he was cooking gruel as well, Cornelius knew he wasn't. You didn't sprinkle gruel with oregano.

"Making Nigma's meal again?" Cornelius asked.

Remy chortled. "Yes indeedy." Cornelius winced. He never did like the way Remy talked. "This time he'll never guess what I made." 

Cornelius sighed. Remy had a small contest with the Riddler, and he was determined not to let him figure out what he made. He never won of course, but he kept trying. 

"Well if you'll excuse me Hastings I need to serve this to the crazy people." Corenlius lifted the pot and carried it outside. Several men in uniform waited, carts filled with empty food trays standing before them. 

"Let's get this over with." Cornelius said. The men lined up before him, each carrying a tray. He poured the gruel carefully onto each one, making sure nothing spills. 

"Hey, buddy." One of the men said. "Why'd you pour the gruel in the soup cup?" 

Corenlius shrugged. "They're not going to notice it anyway." 

The man agreed. "Guess so."


----------



## koguryo (Sep 5, 2009)

Youngbae walked the streets of Gotham at night.  Any sane person that isn't a member of the police or a criminal stayed inside at night, but it's not like that stopped criminals either.

Youngbae walks down a small street with his signature white hoodie that has a Chinese character on the back that says hero.  The Chinese character is to fool the criminal's that want revenge into thinking he's Chinese when he's not.  As Youngbae walks down the street he sees three thugs robbing a girl, who's about his age.  A small smirk appears on Youngbae's face, "Time to go to work."

Youngbae puts on a red, doctorlike mask that has small metal spikes protruding from it.  Then he puts on his brass knuckles and makes a dash into the alley.  The three thugs are caught off guard and Youngbae delivers a strong kick into one of the thug's abdomen unfortunately the thug doesn't go down.  After the initial surprise attack, the thugs immediately begin to focus all of their attention on Youngbae, _'Shit.  I was expecting that bastard to go down.'_

The thugs are all armed with switchblades and Youngbae still isn't used to disarming opponents without receiving minor injuries.  Two of the thugs slash towards Youngbae's chest/abdomen but he eases back and dodges the attacks, _'These boots still feel kind of heavy when I try to attack.'_

One of the thugs attempts to stab at Youngbae by himself but Youngbae takes the opportunity to grab the thug's arm.  The thug looks up at Youngbae's face.

*SNAP!*

The thug now lies on the ground rolling in pain, holding his now broken arm, "One down."

One of the thugs shouts out, "Joey!  Damn you, bastard!"

Youngbae tried to rush in towards one of the thugs but his left bicep was slashed.  The alley that Youngbae's in doesn't leave much room for dodging attacks, but he can't really bring the thugs out into the middle of the street.  

_'Guess I'm gonna have to make a small sacrifice.'_

Youngbae rushed in towards the thugs again and immediately he felt knives make contact with his legs, "Damn it, come on!"

Youngbae gave two strong punches to one of the thug's face and kicked the other away with his left leg.  The thug that was punched immediately falls to the ground, unconscious.  The thug that was kicked away gets up from the ground brandishing a new weapon, a gun.

One thought goes through Youngbae's mind, "I'm fucked."


----------



## Vergil (Sep 5, 2009)

Jackie got to the hospital, it was packed. Totally crammed with people with gunshot wounds and knife wounds, just as the paramedic had said. His police uniform got him to the front of the queue. A Young man limped out infront of him. He had gold teeth and wore the black and white colours of the two face gang. The youth had begun to swear their allegiance to the various criminally insane, after the events of the No Man's Land, it still stuck.

"Yo pig, you don't just queue jump like that motherfu..." The offending voice was cut short by the huge security guard who hit him over the head.

"Rules are rules. You want someone to look at that nasty gunshot wound of yours then you better pipe down and let the officer go first. Go ahead kid." The burly man said taking the dazed gang member back to his seat.

"Alright let's get you a doctor. Just fill this out and we're good to go." The secretary said. Jackie filled out the form and finally got to see a doctor. He looked at the wound with almost robotic eyes, analysing it.

"Right a few stitches and you should be good to go. Nurse you can handle this."  The doctor rushed off to see the other countless patients as an attractive nurse came in. Jackie would have smiled but it probably would have torn the rest of his face off.

"Ok hon, this'll only take a few minutes." The nurse smiled tiredly. The job was done in record time, obviously putting in stitches was like opening the mail to these guys. "Try not to smile."

Jackie did but only one side of his mouth. The nurse nodded and went off. 

Jackie went to the toilet and it was then he heard a bloodcurdling scream. He raced out of the men's room to see 2 security guards in the reception, smoldering and dead, their bodies burnt and pool of blood getting ever larger in the middle. Everyone had backed away at least ten paces from the corpses and the man in the middle.

Jacki wasn't familiar with him, but he had some sort of a flame thrower and was shouting maniacally

"Gotham is corrupt! From the top to the bottom and I'm the one gonna clean it up. Starting here! You see you do-gooders heal these scum, that makes you responsible for all the consequent murders that happen at the hands of these whackos!" there was a distinct madness in his eyes and a rage in his voice. "Because of you....because of you my sweet melinda....she's gone...You all must pay! You! Round up all the doctors and nurses and I'll spare the rest of the patients."

The finger was pointed at Jackie. 

"wh...what?" Jackie asked unable to process the sheer magnitutde of the request.

"You heard me! round up all these bastard healers and I'll let everyone else go!"

"But...but.."

The man fired a grappling hook which wrapped itself around a pregnant lady's throat dragging her across the floor. There was a mass of screams and panic as everyone tried to run. They were met with a fiery death. The flame thrower shot out an intense burst of flame that completely enveloped the fleeing patients. Five, no, six of them that had tried to escape were now rolling around on fire. Their screams lasting a good 3 minutes before they finally stopped. No-one dared help them, for fear of suffering the same fate.

No-one else tried to escape. But Jackie had pulled out his gun

The pregnant lady was still on the ground and the flame thrower was pointed directly at her.

"Well hero come on. Take a shot. What happens if you miss huh? I'll tell you, I'll be fine and this woman will burn. She's scream and suffer and her fucking baby will die in her damned stomach. What'll it be kid? tick tock tick tock."

Jackie's hand was wavering. No way could he be 100% sure that he would hit the target. His gun lowered.

"Good boy! Now round up all the doctors and nurses." he said with a sadistic grin

"You...I can't do that..." Jackie said breathing hard

"Oh well fair enough." the madman pointed the flame thrower at the womans legs and a burst of fire came out. The woman screamed in agony as her feet were burnt, then her legs

"No! Stop! Ok...I'll do it..." Jackie said. He prayed one of the staff had called for help. The doctors and nurses all started to walk into the middle of the reception area. There was sobbing and a general feeling that everyone was going to die anyway. Jackie never felt so helpless.

"Bastards like you that healed my Melindas killer. Why didn't you just let him die!?" the madman screamed.

For the first time in years, Jackie todd prayed for a miracle.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 5, 2009)

The slums of Gotham-

"Come on Jimmy! You gotta help me out!" A blond man is on his knees grabbing onto the jacket of some street looking thug with messy brown hair. "Hehe, First one's free Frankie. You pay for the rest." The blond man rushes through his pockets and fiddles with his wallet. "Yeah! yeah! Sure anything Jimmy! here! Here!" He hands Jimmy a wad of cash. "That' looks to be enough." Jimmy takes out a small bag of white powder. "Here you go." He drops the bag on the ground.

"HAHAHAH!!!" Frank grabs the bag and begins to snort the powder right out of the bag. "Hehehe, Slow down frankie slow down. You don't got enough cash to buy anymore tonight." He smirked. "Yeah! you're right.. thanks Jimmy!!!" The man rushed off. "Hehehe. sucker." Jimmy counted his money and tucked it away in his back pocket. "Now time to get me some new customers." He turned around and saw the outline of a figure, but only for a few seconds as everything turned black.

A few moments later, Jimmy woke up to find himself in a large warehouse. Everything was covered with tarps and dust.. Hadn't been used in years. "You know this place Jimmy?" A voice asks. "Depends... whose askin?" Jimmy tried to play tough, but inside. "My head's killin me... the hell happened?" He looked around. "And why's this dude in my lab?" 

SLAM! A tall muscular man dressed as an executioner drops a bag on a table in front of Jimmy. "You're currently tied to a crane Jimmy." The man comments. "Who the hell are you? You ain't bats!" The man just chuckled. "No I'm not." He opens the bag and pulls out a large brick of white powder. "HEY! THAT'S MINE! PUT IT DOWN!" Jimmy shouts, struggling to free himself from the chains. 

"You know Jimmy, The stuff you use to make this." The man rips open the bag. "It's got a lot of harmful things... You don't try to make it pure, you cut it with poisonous products." He grabbed a handful and shoved it into Jimmy's face. "COUGH!! COUGH!! WHAT THE HELL MAN!?" Jimmy spat and blew out his nose trying to get rid of the powder. "In fact, that Frankie you just sold this stuff too... He died of a heart attack on the street just a few moments after i picked you up." 

Jimmy just turned his head. "You can't prove it was my shit." A hand quickly grabbed his face. "Don't you fucking turn your head you piece of shit." He was pulled towards the Executioners face. "You don't seem to understand, This is your lab. You laid that claim, This is your stuff, you made THAT claim. That makes it a confession. I saw you give that Frank the powder, A powder cut with poison that can induce heart attacks."

He grinned under his mask. "That means, I have all the proof i need." he let's go of Jimmy's face. "You know what else that means Jimmy? Don't bother answering." He walked over to the table and picked up a knife. "It means, That you killed a man." SLAM! he smacks the handle of the knife on the table. "COURT IS NOW IN SESSION!" He shouts. "The City of Gotham Vs Jimmy Tolace." He points the knife at Jimmy.

"Jimmy, You are charged with Creating, Obtaining and distributing an controlled substance as well as three counts of murder in the first degree." He grins. "How do you plea?" Jimmy just spat at him. "Not guilty fucker. You can't prove i killed no one." The Judge laughed. "Let it be shown that the court has Tox-screens from two other victims who had drugs in their system, they died of heart attacks due to the products used to cut the drugs."

He held up a piece of paper. "HOW THE HELL'D YOU GET THAT!?" Jimmy shouts. "Jimmy, I'm a Judge." He places the paper on the table. "The evidence has been presented! Jury, what's the verdict!" He places the knife on the table. "WAIT! DON'T I GET A WORD IN FOR MY DEFENSE!?" Jimmy shouts. "The jury finds the defendant. Guilty." The Jury says to Jimmy. "Oh, Then by the power vested in me... I sentence Jimmy Tolace to DEATH." 

Jimmy gulped. "COME ON MAN!!! LET ME GO!!! I DIDN'T MEAN TO DO IT!! MY BOSS!!! IT'S MY BOSS!!!" He laughed nervously. "But Jimmy, You work for yourself." The Executioner walked over to him. "COME ON MAN!!!" He grabs a chunk of Jimmy's thy. "HEY! WHAT THE HELL DO YOU THINK YOU'RE DOING!?" Jimmy shouts. "This." He slices of the chunk of skin and tosses it into a vat. "GUUUAAAH!!!!!!!!" Jimmy cries out in pain.

"WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE!!!" Jimmy cries. "I'LL FUCKIN KILL YOU ASSHOLE!!!!!" The executioner laughs. "That's cute Jimmy." He looks up. "You want to know who i am, I'll share it with you." He cuts off another chunk of Jimmy's leg and tosses it into a vat. "I'm The Judge." SLICE! "I'm the Jury." SLICE! "And I'm the god damned Executioner." With that, The skin on Jimmy's left leg was gone.

"One large chunk for all the deaths i can connect you too Jimmy." the executioner then walked over to a control panel for the crane. "That vat's been here for a while, It's an acid the company used. Usually it's used for dissolving thing's like concrete. When you had a chunk you didn't need, you can't make anything out of it. You toss it in the vat. When you have a chunk of metal that's too twisted to smelt. Toss it in the vat. Plastic's Styrofoam, rubbers. They used it to dispose of materials that would otherwise just take refuse in Gotham's dump."

He positioned the crane over the vat. "Have a good night Jimmy." "WAIT!!! WAIT WAIT WAIT WAIT WAIT!!!!!" The Executioner slammed the joystick down, causing the crane to move into the vat. "WAAAAH!!!!!!!" Screams could be heard as Jimmy begins to dissolve. "I'll be seeing you in Hell Jimmy."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 5, 2009)

*At a Buymore electronic superstore...*
Will sits back on a vibrating recliner with his feet kicked up, enjoying the view  of a 60 inch LCD TV. The Gotham Knights are currently getting creamed by the Metropolis Monarchs. The fact that Will sits in the middle of the showroom floor, oblivious to the shoppers around him, doesn't bother him one bit. He is the Junior Assistant Manager afterall, which puts him fifth in line from the top. Right behind the Chief Janitor. 

"Fuckin A!" 

Will slaps the armrest of the recliner in annoyance as the QB for the Knights gets sacked. He's got a hundred bucks riding on this game, plus two all you can eat vouchers at the Sizzler. "Goddamn rookie, I can throw better then him!" 

A middle aged woman with two children by her side approach Will, "Excuse me sir I need some assistance...." she asks him with a smile. 

Will doesn't even look at her and keeps his eyes glued to the screen, "I'm on break right now....." suddenly he leaps up from the couch, "FUCK YEAH TOUCHDOWN!!"

"RIDE THAT friend HOME BEBE!"  

The woman cowers away from Will and shields her children as if he's gone insane. Will turns towards her and stares at her blankly, "Oh you're still here? Well---I'm---on---break," he says again very slowly this time. The woman glares at Will and spins around on her heels, stomping away with her children in tow. 

Just then someone taps Will on the shoulder from behind. As he spins around he utters his trusted mantra with practiced efficiency, "I'm on brea......oooh hey Daphne!" he exclaims suddenly, going from an apathetic mug to a smile in under a second. Daphne is the new saleswoman, a slender young woman with short brown hair and shockingly violet eyes. Plus she's shorter then he is which helps, and she's legal. He snooped in her personal file after he first met her. 

Daphne looks at Will with a hint of uncertainty, "Will I think we have a problem," she tells him. Will smiles awkwardly and feels his heart pop out of his mouth, "I didn't look um....it wasn't me who went into your locker.....honest!" he blurts out. 

Daphne does a double take, "Wait what?!" Will coughs loudly, "HAHA! Just kidding!" he says and taps her playfully on the right shoulder, which according to the Buymore handbook could actually pass for sexual harassment. 

"I think there's a thief in the...in the Video game section," she tells him anxiously, her eyes darting nervously around her. 

"Oh is that all!?" Will scoffs with an unworried look, "Let me guess its some pimply faced dorkwads trying to score the newest Devil May Cry. Don't worry they're just empty boxes anyway. There's nothin' in them." 

"I think they have a gun!" she whispers nervously, obviously not wanting to cause a panic. Will just stares at Daphne with a blank expression for several seconds as he processes this revelation. He can't just run away in front of the woman of his dreams like some punk ass bitch, but then again he doesn't want to get shot either. So he finds that happy medium within....

"SECURITY!!!!!!!!" Will screams at the top of his lungs, "THERE'S A GUNMAN IN THE STORE!!!!!" 

Everyone on the showroom floor breaks out into a panicked sprint and starts screaming.


----------



## No One (Sep 5, 2009)

The sound of her gear rattled in her mind as she sprinted down the street. Mizuki was pushing people out of the way trying to maintain speed and keep the suspect in view. "GET OUT OF THE FUCKING WAY!", she screamed at people. There was no way she was going to lose this guy. 

Mizuki glanced back at her partner, he was hunched over a far while back, no way he could catch up now. She thought to herself how he was no help at all right now. She forcefully grabbed her radio as she ran, "Suspect running down 42nd, I need some back up this guy is fucking fast!"

The suspect made a dash down a side alley, and Mizuki followed close behind. He started throwing things into her path that were in the alley, garbage cans, boxes ect. Mizuki dodged and hurdled all of the obstacles easily. She stilled followed right behind him. "Suspect just ran down an alley.", she said again in the radio.

The suspect quickly grabbed and started to climb a fire escape all the way to the top of the building, Mizuki, right on his tail did a small wall run and grabbed a bit higher on the fire escape. She pulled herself up right after him.

He bolted across the rooftop, Mizuki slowly catching up. The gravel of the roof crunching under her footsteps. They jumped from one roof to another. "We are on the rooftops now, along side Franklin St."

Mizuki was now in reaching distance, they both made a long jump to a building, Mizuki getting a better roll than the suspect. She grabbed him as he started getting up all the way and threw him the the floor. Mizuki quickly got down onto him and threw her knee into his back. "You're a fast one arn't ya?" She quickly cuffed him tighter than usual. She then grabbed her radio, "Suspect is in custody, I am going to need a black and white over here to pick him up, we are at the top of 529 Franklin. Over." Mizuki reached into the mans pockets  and pulled out wads of cash a wallet and a gun. 

She opened the wallet and looked at his ID. "Anthony, you are under arrest for armed robbery and resisting arrest." Mizuki told him as she folded his wallet and gathered evidence and picked him up and took him down to street level. And by the time they made it down the stairs and out the door, a police car was waiting for them. Mizuki pushed Anthony into the car and slammed the door and handed the evidence to the officer. "Thanks.", she told the officer.

He replied, "Yea, of course. Shit im just glad you can catch these fuckers." Mizuki laughed, " This guy was the fastest so far."

The other officer jumped into his car and sped off. Has he drove off, Mizuki's partner came running up. "What.....did.....I......miss?", he said between gasps of air. "You missed a whole lot, shit, and why the hell did you run here and not get the fucking car! Someone probably stole it now!".

Mizuki sighed and started walking back, "Come on lets get going." She personally hated having a partner, so far all of hers never helped that much. ~We have a call over a firearm reported at a nearby Buymore Electronics store, you wanna check that out?~ Was heared over their radios. Mizuki looked back at her partner who was still catching his breath, "What do ya say we get that, it's right down the street over there.", the cop grabbed her radio, "Yeah we got it, it's right near us." Mizuki started jogging in the opposite direction, "Don't be slow this time!" she yelled back.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 5, 2009)

With Nate

The oldest brother was the first to wake up, he was chained and across from him his brother was in the same predicament but still unconscious."Hey, Sammy wake up man."When Nate heard noises he came to check up on his "guests", dressed in surgical scrubs he entered the bathroom.The corner the bathtub was in was completely protected with plastic, to ensure none of their blood could be found here at some point.

The tub was large, big enough to hold the drugged brothers in one half while Nate stood in the other half."Just give me a second here."He said as he stepped between the plastic covers that he had hung up vertically as an improvised and disposable shower curtain.

"Alright, so I checked your car and pockets, what's the deal with that letter and mask."He had intended to straight out torture them for sport but the mask and letter had caught his interest.It almost seemed like fate, his much loved snake was found on them.The mask was modeled after a Snake's head while the letter referred to the reader as "Snake"

"I ain't talking you psycho, when I get out of here I'll....."

"I'm afraid I'll have to cut you off here, mister Wilson."He had found their I.D. papers as well."You see, you have little choice in the matter of telling me what I want to know and also make no mistake, you won't be getting out."He then added."It'll be a slow death.....Or an even slower death for you, your brother on the other hand...I'm willing to finish him off quickly and painlessly if you're cooperative."Joe, the older brother, stared into the eyes of Nate and then looked over to his younger brother.He could almost feel like this guy wasn't bluffing."Alright, it concerns a masked ball, this chick asked me to come with her and wear costumed with a matching theme....She would be Eve, I'd be the snake and...."

"I see, the hard way it is then."Nate sighed as he pulled up his surgical mask and grabbed a knive."I can tell that you're lying so I have to penalize you."He made his way over to older brother."Just in case you were wondering, why do I use such a brutish knife instead of a far more precise scalpel, well as a surgeon the way of cutting I have been trained to do stands out, any B-grade and above medical examiner would be able to recognize the cutting of someone with surgical skills and that makes identifying a suspect just a bit easier and I don't intend to let that happen."

He grabbed the ear of the older brother."As a first offense, and to show you I'm not bluffing I'll just cut you first and only then start punishing your baby brother for your offenses."As he said this he was heating up the hunting knife in his hand."Ah I see you're curious?"Nate smirked."I don't want you to bleed out before I'm done with you so I'm making sure to cauterize any wounds you might get along the way, depending on your honesty I might have to resort to doing the same with your brother as well.....I'm told the standard way of getting cut is preferable over the other method."

He laughed hard."How could you possibly know that?, you ask?"He was enjoying himself."Well, I prefer to take my time when practicing my hobby and when I try something new I will often ask the patient for his input, hence why I go out of my way to make it as comfortable on both me and the patient."Well if your idea of comfort was him enjoying himself while the patient was kept capable of speech as long as possible....Well only then it could pass for comfort.

When he was satisfied with the progress of his work he grabbed Joe's ear, tugged at it and then cut it off.Joe's frantic screaming awoke Sammy who started to scream as well when he saw what happened.After a few seconds of panic they started to make empty threats and yelled various insults.

Nate gave it a few seconds and then smacked Joe across the face."Alright, now that I have your attention again, tell me what I want to know."Joe finally did, explaining the he was aprroached by a group, apparently an old partner had vouched for him and chosen him as his replacement in case he would retire at some point, or perhaps die on a job.After this happened Joe was approached, to become one of several gunmen in a collection of criminals patterned after the Chinese Zodiac.

He said there were others, who held various jobs ranging from fellow gunmen/strongmen to computer experts and wheelmen.

"Interesting, very interesting."Nate commented when he had learned everything that he wanted, he even learned the decryption method used to decipher most of the letter.It only said something about Snake, and that he was chosen before but the rest was in code.

He figured out that they never saw Joe's face, they just posted the sealed letter written and encoded by Joe's old partner.And this proved interesting, it seemed as if destiny was calling him.This fell right in his lap and was near begging him to become a member of this group.The job description seemed to ask for a killer, well if he didn't fit that description who would?He could get his hands on a gun, as a matter of fact he had a couple of perfectly fine once he just obtained from his two "guests"

The hours following were spent laughing by Nate while his "patients" were cut to pieces in this soundproofed bathroom, after all it wasn't the first time he had seen "patients" at home.

It was his weekend off and by the time he was done cleaning up, it was already time for work and then after that.He would have his first meet up with that Zodiac gang.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 5, 2009)

_*In a Gotham Courthouse...*_
"Your witness," the high priced defense attorney tells Stephanie with a sneer. 

She eyeballs him with a look of disgust but her boss, who sits beside her, and not to mention the lead on this case puts his hand on her left wrist, giving her a calming look. She nods at him and smiles slightly. 

Stephanie takes a deep breath, rises from her chair, and walks purposefully towards the defendant. A man accused of two counts of murder and the rape of a minor. He sits with his face downcast, looking down nervously at his hands which rest on his lap. He is a lanky fellow with a pale, rat like, pockmarked, face, and he wears an expensive Italian suit to boot (provided by his mob friends no doubt Stephanie assumes) that only makes his slimy exterior look even more out of place. 

Stephanie stares at him with an emotionless face, experiencing that tunnel vision where its only her and her witness, the hunter and the prey, just like she was taught. "Mister Brindel do you know a girl by the name of Helena Anderson?" she asks him in a flat and even tone. 

"Objection! Irrelevant!" the defense attorney remarks from his seat. 

Stephanie shakes her head and stares at the judge, a middle aged female African American woman "Your honor it is entirely relevant to this line of  questioning!" she counters.

The judge nods, "Overruled, you may continue Miss Cortez," she tells her. Stephanie leans in close towards the defendant, "Mister Brindel do you know who Helena Anderson is?" 

He nods slowly, "Yes..." he says quietly. Stephanie taps her right ear and looks at the jury, "I'm sorry I couldn't hear you," she responds. 

"Yes!" he says in a louder half hearted voice. 

"Were you friends?" Stephanie continues. 

"No.... well I mean sort of...." Mr. Brindel stutters nervously. 

"Do you know how old Ms. Anderson was Mr. Brindel?   

"No..." he mumbles. 

"She was 16!" Stephanie interjects loudly in a clear voice. She quickly walks towards the prosecution table and grabs a manilla folder. "Now what business does a forty year old have, paling around with a 16 year old girl, Mr. Brindel?" she asks while opening the folder. 

"Objection!" the defense attorney exclaims. "Overruled!" the judge remarks. 

The defendant starts to visibly tremble now. Stephanie leans in towards him and takes a grisly black and white photo of a girls dead body, Miss Helena Anderson's dead body to be specific. She thrusts the photo in front of him, "What kind of a depraved individual does this to a 16 year old girl?" she asks him in a biting tone of voice. 

"OBJECTION!"

Stephanie is about to counter but then another voice interjects, "We rest our case your honor..." Stephanie's boos remarks from his seat. For a second Stephanie can't believe what she's hearing and she just stares at him with a dumbfounded look on her face. He stares back at her and shrugs. 

_An hour later in the Gotham District Attorney's office....  _
The sounds of shouting can be heard from within an office, "YOU PULLED THE RUG OUT FROM UNDER MY FEET, EMBARRASSED ME, AND THEN TO TOP IT ALL OFF YOU GAVE THAT NO GOOD ROTTEN LOWLIFE A PLEA DEAL?!" she screams at her boss.

He sighs, visibly frustrated, "Listen it was nothing personal. He promised to testify against several high ranking mob Captains. Plus hey look at the bright side you got some valuable cross examining experience." 

"You sandbagged me!" she accuses him. 

"It couldn't be helped!" he counters. 

"Why didn't you tell me then?! This is my case as well!" she demands of him, feeling utterly helpless for the first time in her career. Her boss shakes his head and points at her hysterics, "_This_ is why I didn't tell you!"  Stephanie laughs bitterly, wanting nothing more then to hit something, "This isn't justice and you know it!" she retorts. 

"Oh please get the fuck off your high horse!" he scoffs at her, "You're what.....only two years out of Law School and you're lecturing _me_ about justice. Well let me tell you something my idealistic little crusading avenger. The world doesn't exist in black and white and sometimes you gotta take a step back before you can take two steps forward!" He slams his right fist on his desk for emphasis. 

Stephanie stares daggers at him. Unmoved by his excuses and rationalizing. A criminal is a criminal and they should all be punished with no compromises. "Whatever happened to upholding integrity?" she asks him with a hint of resignation in her voice. 

He laughs out loud in her face and waves a dismissive hand towards her, "It only exists in fairy tales!" and he barrels past her out of the office, slamming the door behind him. Stephanie just stands there unmoving, staring at the walls but seeing nothing but red. Then she focuses on a snow globe sitting on the desk. It depicts a miniature version of Gotham City inside a winter wonderland. A welcome sign inside the globe reads, _*Gotham: A place you can call home! *_ 

Suddenly Stephanie grabs the snow globe and throws it against the wall in fury.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 5, 2009)

*Buymore....*
All the shopgoers in the store scatter like a panicked herd of wilderbeasts. trying to get at the exit as Will shouts that there is a gunman in the building. 

"What are you doing?!" Daphne screams at him frantically as Will runs around in a circle like a Chicken with his head cut off. 

"Everything's in control.....control....control!" he exclaims, "Where the Manager!?" 

"You're the manager!" Daphne reminds him. 

"Oh right!" he remarks and he calms down, trying to catch his breath from doing all that intense running in place. "Well actually I'm only the Junior Assistant Manager, thats below the Senior Junior Assistant Manager, which is below chief Janitor....

*BANG! BANG!*

Loud gunshots ring out just around the corner from where they are, followed by screams. Will instinctively tackles Daphne behind the couch just as two men wearing ski gray ski masks and tan trench coats, appear around a display case. One of them carries a shotgun while the other holds a hunting rifle over his shoulders. If Will hadn't of tackled Daphne behind the recliner they most definitely would have been spotted. 

The two gunmen walk slowly past where Will and Daphne huddle behind the couch. He looks at Daphne who trembles slightly and he doubts he's doing much better. He raises his index finger to his lips with a reassuring face. 

*BANG!*

A middle aged woman, the same one in fact that Flynn brushed off, tries to race away out of an aisle suddenly, but is shot in the back by the shotgun wielder. Will and Daphne jump at the booming sound of the gun blast but remain quiet. 

_I'm going to die and I haven't even gotten to first base with this chick!_ Will thinks despondently as he stares at Daphne. 

The gunmen continue onward and start to veer away from Will and Daphne. Will can hear their footsteps going farther off and he smiles. He sighs inwardly with relief and his eyes happen to gaze over to the TV screen, where the football game is till playing. His eyes widen as the Metropolis Monarchs score on an interception to win the game. 

"friend!!!" he shouts in anger but then he quickly clamps his hands over his mouth. 

"Who the fuck is there!?" one of the gunmen shouts.  

*BANG! *

A bullet shreds through the top rest of the recliner and hits the flat screen TV, shattering it to hundreds of fragments. Will could actually feel the bullet zoom over his head. As the Gunmen approach. Will looks into Daphne's fearful and tear stained eyes, and he decides to do something he will regret for the rest of his life. He notices the remote control laying beside his knee and he picks it up, clenching it tightly. 

"Be my Excalibur," he mutters, feeling like Russel Crowe in Gladiator, except not nearly as tall or as good looking. He leaps to his feet suddenly and chucks the remote randomly at the gunmen on a wing and a prayer. 

*PLONK! *

It hits the shotgun wielder square in his forehead and he staggers backwards slightly off balance, cursing in anger. 

"Holy shit it worked!" Will exclaims. 

But then the gunmen open fire on him and he screams at the top of his lungs, sprinting flat out down the PC and Laptop aisle, distracting their attention away from Daphne. As he runs past rows of laptops, they explode as the two gunmen unload, trying to draw a bead on him.

"I'M SUPPOSED TO BE ON BREAK!!!!!!" Will yells frantically as he dives into the next aisle.


----------



## No One (Sep 5, 2009)

Mizuki and her partner just reached the door, as people were running out. They both moved in with pistols drawn. Just as they entered gunshots echoed throughout the building. Mizuki instinctively ducked behind a counter. Her partner across from her. Mizuki slowly grabbed her radio, "Shots fired at 490 Washington St, Buymore Electronics. I repeat shots fired, over." She slowly said into the radio. 

She looked over at her partner, "Steve..." she said quietly, to get his attention. Mizuki moved her head to the direction of the gun shots in a sign to move up. The pair slowly crept forward crouching, trying to stay hidden.

They both instinctively ducked again as another gunshot was heard, the yran into a nearby aisle and move up along side the outer wall. They reach one aisle were a women is laying in a small pool of blood. Mizuki creeps forward and feels for a pulse but comes up with nothing, she looks back and shakes her head. 

The partners move up to the end of the aisle and spot the gunmen, one shoots at a couch after a loud friend is heard. She watches as a man throws a remote and runs. Steve starts to yell out, "Police! Fre..." before he could finish, Mizuki has moved behind cover and opened fire with the shotgun wielding man.

One!

Two shots.

She keeps track of her used shots. Just as soon as she stops shooting Steve moves around to flank the two gunmen. She felt she hit the gunman with the second shot. But wasn't to sure of herself. Mizuki glanced out and saw the shotgun man walk out to see if he could see her. Just as she was about to pop out, Steve stepped on something and made a loud noise, the gunmen were instantly drawn to his position and started to open fire, they seemed to forget about her and the man that ran in hiding. 

Mizuki moved quickly as they focused on Steve and ran behind them to the couch that was fired on earlier. She dove behind the couch quietly and found a girl laying there. Mizuki mouthed out 'stay here and be quiet'. The female cop fixed her glasses and dove out from behind the couch, the gunmen had stopped shooting and were quickly drawing near Steve. Mizuki fired at the Rifleman.

Three!

Four!

Five shots

Seven shots left she thought. She struck the gunman on the fourth shot, in the back of the knee, dropping him to the ground. The gunman screamed in pain and called for his partner, Mizuki quickly scrambled to her feet and ran to the same aisle as the man did. 

Steve on the other side, moved around away from them. He was to scared from almost dieing a second ago to do anything but save his own ass.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 5, 2009)

*Buymore...*
Will huddles under a life size promotional figure of Kratos The God of War, that stands well over six feet tall. The characters eyes are ablaze in a warlike posture. Even now with all the gunshots sounding off all around the store he can't help but think oddly that he's always been annoyed that he's shorter then the Kratos figure. 

The sounds of the gunhots seems to pick up in intensity and he can hear quit a bit of movement. Will peeks out from underneath Kratos' manly loin cloth and looks through an open slat in a bottom rack of MP3 players. Suddenly the Rifle toting gunman looms past Will's line of sight.  

A rapid series of gunshots ring out and the Rifleman's the back of his knee explodes in blood, instantly flooring him right in Will's line of sight as he huddles in the next aisle ove,r peeking at the gunman. 

Will shakes his head in disbelief. This is even more wicked then _Gears of War 2_ he thinks only this is for keeps. The rifleman curses out loud and calls for his comrade. Will can also hear other footsteps. 

_Should I do something?_ a voice in the back of his head posits. It's most likely his conscience, that little part of his brain the size of a shriveled raisin that he seldom uses. 

_But I'm supposed to be on break!_ another voice groans in his head. Will feels conflicted and he happens to stare into the the eyes of the plastic Kratos and his feral eyes. 

"WWKD...." he mutters. _What Would Kratos Do_.....words to live by he thinks. 

Will takes a deep breath and bounces to the balls of his feet. He pushes the giant 500 plus pound Kratos figure over, causing it to topple over the aisle partition and bust it down, crashing right over the floored Rifleman's body. 

Will roar in triumph, "That's what happens when you fuck with my break time!!" 

Suddenly Will feels cold metal press up against the back of his head. Will freezes and literally comes an inch from losing control of his bladder. 

"Move and I'll fucking blow you're brains out!" the Shotgun man snarls, pressing the shotgun into the back of Will's head. 

"Uh Okay dude I ain't movin. I can get you a good deal on a 50 inch...." Flynn offers.  

*BLAM!*

The Shotgun cracks Will in the back of his head with the butt end of his shotgun. Stars explode in Will's vision and he feels his knees go wobbly. Will almost staggers to the floor but the gunman props him up, grabbing the back of his hair, and using Will as a human shield. 

"LISTEN UP COPS I GOT A HOSTAGE SO YOU BETTER BACK THE FUCK UP!!!!" the gunman yells, keeping his attention on the female cop and totally forgetting about her partner.


----------



## No One (Sep 5, 2009)

Mizuki watches as the guy trys to be hero and attacks the man on the ground. 'Fucking idiot!', she screams inside her head. The man topples a huge figure onto the Rifleman, only to become hostage.

She watches threw a hole at the gunman, hoping Steve wouldn't be retarded. They only had to wait for the right time and she could get the shot off. Just as she thought that, Steve stood up with his hands up.

"Hey man, we don't want no trouble. Don't hurt him.", Steve said to the gunman trying to calm him down. Sirens could be heard outside, and the gunman started to panic.

He fired a shot at Steve, striking him and sent him down to the ground. Mizuki quickly jumped out to fire, but the gunman was already spun around to face her, 'Shit!', her mind flashed. The gunman pulled the trigger first.

Click...

He was empty. Mizuki quickly reacted as the gunman looked at his gun in shock.

One shot.

The bullet ripped past the hostages head and into the gunman's left eye and exploding out the back creating massive blood splatter over the wall.

The hostage and the gunman fell to the ground, and police rushed inside guns drawn. A couple officers ran towards the crumpled body of Steve on the floor, before yelling in to there radio, "We have a officer down, we need emergency down here now." Three officers ran over to the gunman, cuffing the rifleman and examining the shotgun man. One officer ran to the woman on the couch. And an officer ran to the woman on the ground.

Mizuki sighed and put her pistol back, and walked over to the man that was taken hostage and offered to help him up. She needed to ask him a few questions.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 5, 2009)

"THERE'S A MADMAN AT THE HOSPITAL!" A man breaks into the offices of the Chanel Seven's news station. "What!? how long ago!?" A women with medium length black hair and a business suit shouts. "I.. I don't know? Ten minutes?" He comments. "SHIT! MARCUS GET THE VAN READY!" she screams over a radio. "The van's set up and prepared!" The women looks out the window to see a man with a beanie waving at her from the parking lot. "Marcus, I love you." 

She blows him a kiss and rushes off to the stairs. "I figured i'd stay prepared!" He laughed and jumped into the driver's seat, starting up the car he drove to the stairs exit. "COME ON SELENE!" the women nods and jumps into the van before it speeds off. "We've got to get to the hospital." Marcus nods and put's the van in high gear. "But that damned intern didn't get to us soon enough! by the time we get there 10,5,2 and 11 will be buzzing around like vultures!" Marcus nods. 

Elsewhere-

"And continuing in tonight's brutal attacks, There seems to be a hold up at the local hospital." The Executioner had walked by a store with it's TV's blazing. Seems like there was some trouble at the hospital. "It appears that one of the local police officers is being held captive along with the hospitals entire staff." He looked at the TV, That was the rookie the Lieutenant brought it. "Shit. The hell does he think he's doing...." He grits his teeth and clenches his fists. "Now i got a real job."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 5, 2009)

With Nate

It was time for that much anticipated meet, he pulled up at parking garage.Which was further abandoned with exception of Nate, right before driving his car inside of the garage he put on the mask.It seemed to consist out of a ski mask with a white rubbery mask attached to the front covering the face entirely.It was patterned after a snake, apparently none of the gang's member knew any other member in the gang.It all seemed very professional and near foolproof, an important reason why he eventually chose to do this.While he was curious, to see what kind of thrill this kind of crimes would bring him and whether or not it was better then what he had been doing.

Costumed crime always had interested him but it had always seemed too risky too him, it drew more attention then just murders with different M.O.'.For that very same reason he goes out of his way to not appear noticed as an serial killer.It draws more attention then just another random murder, he was mostly afraid of the costumed vigilantes though, he believed himself to be intellectually superior to the police but the world's greatest detective and those trained by that man?That was a different question.

That's what had been holding him back for years but this seemed like the best chance he would ever get to satisfy his curiosity, there was still a high risk but with an organized group made up from experienced members seemed a lot safer then putting your underwear on the outside and try and get your hands on a ray gun.

It didn't take long for the rest to arrive, while Nate came early the others seemed to arrive right on the agreed time.They were punctual, he had to give them that.

Four cars pulled, bland cars ranging from station wagons to hunchbacks that were in dark colors and wouldn't stand out.The same with the white van that followed the other 3.Nate was driving the flashy car belonging to his latest victims and first thing one of the others said upon getting out of her car was."Just like I thought, the rookie would show up early and with an easy identifyable car, hell I think it even got a custom paintjob and without the license plates it's bound to attract even more attention."The girl was tall and wore an all black outfit, like the rest, Nate seemed to have made the right choice on this one at least, he too wore black clothing, a black hoodie, sweatpants and sneakers.All of which were as cheap as they came, massproduced and probably thousands alone in Gotham wearing them.So tracing it back to him would be damn near impossible.

The girl was wearing, what he believed was, a rabbit mask.Followed by the largest man present, who had an ox mask.Next was the Tiger, the shortest one present tonight.They were followed by the occupants of the van, the one carrying a dragon mask while the other had an rat mask.

The Dragon seemed to be in charge."So you're the new Snake huh?"He said as he approached him, he took one look at the car."You're driving with Rabbit, she'll drop you off later where you want and my advice is to get rid of that car, if it's your's then keep the plates and put it on a stolen car that doesn't stand out as much as this one."Nate made sure to look into the ownership of the car, if it belonged to the two brothers he'd be able to use them in the manner Dragon proposed.

"Alright, show me your pieces."Was his next command.Nate complied and showed the two handguns he had taken from the Wilson brothers."Alright, I hope they aren't registered to your name?"

"Nah, I stole them."Nate replied."Not sure if they were stolen before or were registered to those guys."

"Alright, dump em, who knows what kind of history those guns has and last thing you need is getting tied for crimes you didn't commit just because you got pinched with the murder weapon."Dragon took them both from Nate and Rabbit handed over two guns she took out of her trucks.Both included an holster, one for around the ankle the other was to worn on the hip.

Dragon then explained."These are from overseas,illegally smuggled in and then the serial numbers and such were removed so they're about as untraceable as they get.Just make sure you don't caught carrying them, you'd be better off dead then trying to explain where you got these."Dragon warned.

"Alright, now that's out of the way we can get to work."Dragon explained."Normally we meet up a couple of times before a score but time we got a simple job, hence the small gathering present."He then further explained."We will be doing a hit tonight, the guy is a costumed freak known as The Flying Dutchman, low level gadgets allowing him flight and he uses two weapons, an electrically charged sword and a flintlock that fires explosive bullets."He then turned to Rat."Rat will be providing back up, making sure the cops are of our backs and that you guys can make a clean getway while you three head up the apartment.Two from the front entrance, the other goes around back and while the first two kick in the door the other breaks in from  fire escape.

"Everything clear?"When everyone confirmed this they all got in their vehicles and headed for their target.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 5, 2009)

With Josh-

He walks out of the store with a bag full of clothes. Actually paying for items is unusual for him, but a petty crime like stealing clothes is nothing compared to what he has planned, and with the recently stolen wallets, he had more than enough to pay for it.

He made his way into a warehouse. After he checked to see that it was abandoned he reached into his bag and began to change. He put up his hood and looked like this: 

"Time to get to work..." he said adjusting his sun glasses. The sun began to set as Josh walked out of the building. He looks at his jacket as he walks through the streets, "Black would have been a better idea...eh, whatever." 

He soon saw his target, a large black building that towered over the others. He spotted security at the front door, so decided to slip around to the side, "The back would just be predictible," he smiles under his bandana.

He pulls out his chian, which is now wrapped around his arm. He whips it and it slams into a vent on the side of the building. He runs up the wall, kicking off a nearby fire escape and getting into the vent, "Well, I'm in, now lets take a look around..." he says crawling through.

_*At Drake Industries...*_

A group of interns walk through the halls, following a man in a white labcoat with a clip board. A man in his early twenties rushes through the hall to catch the group. He wears a white t-shirt, jeans, and goggles on his forehead.

"Well where were you Mr. Ritter, out to lunch?" the man in the white  coat asks. Matt rubs the back of his head in embaressment, "Sorry sir," he said, but what he truly thought was, _"He says that every time...Geez this old fart needs to retire..."_

"Don't let it happen again..." he glares at him, "Yes Professor Neil," he rolls his eyes again, "Call me Dr. Neil, this isn't college Ritter," he said before turning and continue to walk through the halls. His mob, now plus one, following behind.

Though Matt never did get a full college experience, he was more than smart enough to be in his current position, an Intern at Drake Industries, _"Just wait Neil...just wait..."_ he thought as he followed behind.


----------



## Caedus (Sep 5, 2009)

John found himself walking through the streets. He could almost hear the announcers discussing his previous fights. The memories were clear but it was clear to him, he would be champ in no time. "It's almost not fair...I'm fighting guys who arent even close to me and I'm barely fighting at my fullest level. Am I really meant to do this...?" John thought. The praise he received when he won at anything only filled his pride yet, he had never been pushed to his limit. He knew he had to keep some things a secret. John looked at the dark sky and sighed...

_"And Jordan continues with the jab and now proceeds to his combinations. He's ready to finish his opponent off!...Jordan dodges an uppercut and right hook! Right Hook! he is down!. Jordan wins again by knockout! Such speed and power! I've never seen anything like it!" _

The young man shook his head. He made a mistake in that one fight, revealing some part of his true speed. Such a blow stunned everybody from the quickness. His personality and fighting ability got him popular with the fans quickly. Considering it was night, he doubt anybody would recognize him...roaming the streets at this time was quite dangerous. But it didnt bother him, he's been jumped every once and while but as typical, he was just too much. 

John then narrowed his eyes towards a gas station in the distance as he noticed a certain figure walk away from the store..

"Now why do I have an odd feeling all of a sudden.." John silently thought.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 5, 2009)

Sal ducked his head for the umpteenth time behind the steering wheel when he was sure the dealer looked in the direction of his Elantra. He lifted his head slowly and saw that the Hispanic young man in tank top either didn't actually see him or did a damn fine job of pretending he didn't. 

Sal grabbed the vodka bottle on the passenger side and guzzled for the umpteenth time, still not believing he was doing this... that he was spying on this little prick for the 5th Sunday in a row. He wiped the sweat off his brow with a heavy and hairy forearm. t was getting late. What would he tell his wife? That he was in the shop at 1 in the morning? She wasn't stu- 

Sal pulled his lips away from the booze and got real quiet. The same car that showed up 3 of the 5 Sundays, black Mercedes with even blacker windows, pulled up to the dealer. A bag was given and another was received. Mercedes peeled off in a hot hurry. Dealer was alone. Business as usual... only this time Sal knew he would do something about it. He knew it harder then he knew it the first 4 times when he did absolutely nothing. He had to! If he didn't he may well be thought of as the criminal here for stalking people. 

The dealer moved slowly with his pants halfway down his backside. Sal breathed, opened the bottle and took a swig of resolve. He hit the gas without turning on the headlights. He shot down the block. He hit the breaks and pulled up inches from the dealer's knees. Sal was out of the car and closing the distance with a wicked aluminum meat mallet in his hands. The dealer didn't see it. 

"Antonio, how you my friend!" Sal bellowed in a heavy accent.

"Yo, what you doing, fat man! You tryin' to get killed!?" 

WHAM. 

Didn't see that coming either.

Sal stumbled forward with the weigh of the swing he took, crashing the mallet against the young man's jaw with all his might and then some. The dealer did a violent 360 like a broken marionette, body jerking as he hit the pavement. Sal wiped the blood and saliva that painted his face and quickly threw the body over one shoulder. He opened the trunk, packed him in and slammed it shut. 

_____ 

Antonio opened his eyes to blinding white light and chilling cold. And no sooner, Sal was on him. 

At first he beat him in random succession, sending fists and elbows flying with no regard into his face and stomach. Slowly though he began to pound away at the boy's skull with left and right hooks and with a certain consistency as though it were to a rhythm. Soon, there was more blood on Sal's hands then the kid's broken and leaking face. Soon, the butcher began to feel the pain in his knuckles less. Whether it was because his hands were numbing or the boy's skull was getting softer he couldn't tell. 

Sal's age and health caught up with him and he stopped the tenderizing, sitting down on a wooden chair and wheezing for air. 

Antonio opened his one good eye and once the dizzy spells ended and he was adjusted to light he saw he was sitting in front of a steel table. On the table lay many metal sharp things with teeth and hooks. His hands were tied to the back of his chair by some kind of strong string. He was surrounded by hanging animal flesh. He could see his breath. 

"Who... who you work for?" 

Sal spoke in between his wheezing. He was wearing an apron over a plain green shirt. 

Though it pained him to do so, Antonio had no choice but to laugh. This guy was fresh from the banana boat and he thought he could muscle him. 

"I swear, the Bat has got all you friggin' weido's comin' out of the woodwork." He rasped aloud. "So what's your problem? Feelin’ strong fat man?! Feelin' like you got some power?" 

He let out a laugh/moan combination and continued.

"Listen up, you stupid goomba. I know when a guy means business and when he don't. You ain't gonna do nothin'. Hell, even if you was the Bat I wouldn't talk and he would do worse to me then you could even think. So, what, you tie me up and put on this tough guy act and expect me to talk?! You're out of your league, wop."

Sal began breathing hard, but not out of exhaustion. 

"So why don't you do me a favor... get down on your knees and blow me BEFORE you untie me. That way at least one of us is gonna leave here happy and maybe I'll have them go easy on you. Because my boys are gonna find you, fat man... and they do mean business. They'll have you crying "mama mia!" through your _culo_"

Now Antonio's laugh was full on.

Sal put his head down in a second and thought. This guy was absolutely right. Not only did he not have any intentions of using his slaughter weapons on Antonio (beating up a guy was one thing. Breaking him down with tools was another) but this guy likely had connections. What had he done?! He put himself in jeopardy! He put his wife at risk! And Appolonia, he-. 

And at the thought of his shamed daughter the black overtook him. Suddenly Antonio's jeers were only a rumor echoing far away. Blackness seeped from the ceiling in globs like raw sewage. A voice, wet and slow, eased into his ears. 

*“Let me have him. Everything is going to be okay.”* It spoke in Italian.

“No…” 

_*“Let me. He will talk.”*_

“NO!” 

_*“Let me. He will talk.”*_ 

He resisted for all of 5 seconds before he let vicious wrath have its way. He closed his eyes and opened them. Antonio was laughing.

Sal purposefully walked over to a radio on a bench close to the emergency exit door and turned it on. My Funny Valentine. Sinatra. He turned the volume to max.

He then proceeded over to where Antonio sat. He smashed his head into the steel table. That took care of the laughing . He took a white rag bloodied from a chicken he was hacking up that afternoon and covered the dealer’s mouth. Antonio was swooning back and forth and his eyes floated everywhere. Sal went to work untying his hands. He slammed the right hand against the steel table, held it down firm and picked up his trusty mallet with the other hand. He hit the ring finger first. Antonio writhed into the cloth and squirmed in anguish. He let out what sounded like a muffle “OKAY OKAY! I’LL TALK!”… but Sal felt compelled to go on anyway. He completely ignored the dealer’s attempts to pry the mallet away from him with his other hand. He wasn’t strong enough. He hit the middle, ring and pinky finger methodically before pulling the cloth off the man and watching him cry. His fingers were gnarled and twisted. Dark blood squirted up from the ring finger like a busted water mane for a moment. 

“AHHH! GOD IT HURTS MAN!” 

“WHO YOU WORK FOR!!?!” Sal shouted at the top of his lungs. 

“MARONI! Maroni’s boys hired me and put me on delivery I swear. They don’t tell us anything I don’t know anything I swear to God!” 

Then Antonio began to sob, letting spittle run down his mouth without shame. He looked at his busted hand like it was his dead pet. Sal looked at his hand too in thought. The Maroni family… Sal spat to the side. He hated Mafia scum more then any other kind of scum because they gave Italians a bad name. But it was strange… the Maroni’s were proud people. What were they doing hiring wetbacks? Batman must’ve been really putting a strain on the Family if they were reduced to working with people who weren’t of pure blood. The butcher looked at the face of this poor child and the blackness began to recede.  Antonio was telling the truth. The Maroni’s would make sure not to give this mule anything worth beating out of him. Even then, Sal wasn’t ready to take on the mob. This was a dead end.

“Please man don’t leave me for the cops. They’ll kill me as soon as I set foot in the cage. Maroni don’t give guys like me a chance. They’ll just think I’ll squeal.”

Sal looked conflicted for a moment. The conflict led to frustration. And for no apparent reason, Appolonia popped into his mind. He jumped on top of tied-down dealer, sending both of them to the floor. He gave him one straight punch to the nose. 

“If I see you again I kill you. Don’t play with me. It nothing for me to bleed a punk spick like you. You hear? I kill you and sleep like a baby after. *NO GO OUT AT NIGHT AGAIN*!” 

And with that he delivered another straight punch that smacked into Antonio’s head with a sound that was far more “loose” then all the other times. Sal slowly stood to his feet and meditated on his bloody knuckles for awhile. He looked at the fading dealer. He wouldn’t leave him for the police. He would dump him close to his neighborhood. If the cops got to him before his friends, then so be it. 

Sal turned off Sinatra.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 5, 2009)

With the Channel Seven news team-

"Damn it! Let's go!" Selene jumps out of the van and quickly readies her microphone. Marcus soon follows behind her with a camera in tow. "I'm Selene Estavez!" She says as Marcus hits record. "We are live at Gotham memorial hospital where a crazed psycho has taken over! It is believed that he is threatening hostages with a flame thrower. One of these hostages is a Gotham Police Officer."

While Selene spoke, A figure jumps off the top of the van. "Thanks for the ride." The Executioner gives them a thumbs up before sneaking off to the side of the building. "Let's see what kind of situation we got here." He walks over to a window and looks inside the building. He can see the young police officer, he seemed to be helping the criminal round up nurses and doctors. But on the floor, there was a women with severe burn wounds on her legs.

"Fucking psycho's and the kids totally going along with him like some kind of zombie. It ain't that fucking scary kid." He looked around for some side doors to enter. It was too dangerous to break in when the perp has a flame thrower. As he searches he stops for a moment. "Wait.. I ain't a fuckin detective now..." He smirked to himself and made his way back to the front of the hospital.

"We will continue to bring you live up..."-Selene what's that?" The women turned around to see a man dressed as an executioner walking towards the front of the hospital. "W..what the hell?" All the news reporters began to zoom in on him. "Is.. is that blood on his hands!?" One of the reporters screams. "Oh.. this is too good..." Selene licks her lips and runs over to the man.

"Excuse me sir.. But what is it you're doing here?" She asked. "Me?" The Executioner comments. "Well, I'm going to walk in there." He lifts up his pistol. "Fire off a few rounds into the flame throwing idiot's head and hopefully everyone can go home happily tonight and pretend this whole thing never happened while chugging a bottle of bourbon or vodka. I don't care." 

He turned away from the camera folk and walked straight towards the door. "There you have it folks! another psycho has just entered the hospital! this time though he appears to be on the side of the hostages! Is this another batman in the making?" The executioner took a deep breath and pushed open the doors to the hospital. "Alright crazy, Put the flame thrower down and i won't wrap your brain in a full metal jacket."


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 5, 2009)

Jesse began to get bored of whistling, and began loudly singing "I killed the gas clerk! I killed the gas clerk! i killed the gas clerk!" as he walked around the vicinity of the gas station. He noticed a figure coming close in the dark distance, but he didn't care if he saw him as long as he had his mask on. He continued, "I killed the gas clerk!" as he danced and walked in circles close to the gas station. 

When the figure passed under a street like he thought he recognized the face...from T.V. maybe...he couldn't be sure. Jesse found it odd that someone else would be walking around at this time of night...especially in a city like Gotham...unless they were a villain or a hero or something...He stopped and faced the familiar figure, continuing to sing "I killed the gas clerk!" except softer as the man approached.

He continued to sing, but this time changed the lyrics, "I see a figure in the distance, and if I kill him, good riddance!" and he repeated this over and over. He resisted the strong urge to laugh, urging himself to continue singing, and as the approaching figure drew nearer, his heart began to race with excitement as he thought of the money and the blood he could take...


----------



## Caedus (Sep 5, 2009)

"This guy...I don't think I'm dealing with a regular" John thought as he proceeded to walk forward. He clenched his fists, he was almost begging to let loose but he didnt intend on firing off as hard as he could right away. He would treat the beginning just like any boxing match. He wasnt sure what was wrong with this guy or what he could do but he wasnt an ordinary person at all and he had to be careful. Something told him it was a bad idea to get closer but he moved on anyway. If anything, this is what he wanted...Pro Boxer in the day, a Guardian of Gotham at the night. "Yo...you alright buddy? I could hear you and you dont sound too good, maybe we should get you to a hospital and get your brain fixed or somethin" John stated, rather out loud as he walked closer...waiting for a response and reaction..


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 5, 2009)

"La la la la laaa laaaa!" Jesse chanted as the man grew closer. "La- huh?" he said as the man came closer. He gave a hearty laugh. 

"No no, sir! Actually, I do believe my brain is quite fine! I just played a little game with the gas station clerk. Shot guns and daggers...it's quite fun, really. You get to cut arms and legs off and then take the loser's money...good way to feed your pets, I find. But that clerk was far to fucked up on all sorts of drugs to feed to my dogs...fat, too, it would be a heart attack waiting to happen if I fed my pets all that cholesterol, so I decided to leave him there for the scenery! Maybe I could use _you_ to feed the dogs!" he said, with another hearty laugh.

Jesse pulled out a dagger and put it in his left hand, using it as a make-shift light to reflect the street light and direct it in the man's face. After thinking for a moment, he finally figured out who the face was.

"You're that boxer guy! The one who is, like, undefeated! Ooooh, you'll be tough to kill...I think it will be fun! You've probably got a lot of money in your pockets, don't you? I'll get a lot of publicity, also...'Famous boxing star found murdered in the middle of the street, limbs and organs scattered all over the street. There were only two things found at the scene: A small dog toy, and the word "Animal" written next to his body...it is a sad day in the boxing world...' Ohhh, the media will love me! I think I'll leave your body here instead of feeding you to my pets, they can take dry food for one night..." all this he spoke very quickly, wanting to get it all out before the man or himself made the first move...his heart continued to race with excitement, his heart beat seeming to echo off the buildings and street in the silent street, and Jesse still had his dagger withdrawn.


----------



## Caedus (Sep 6, 2009)

"Just put the dagger down. There's no need for me to hurt you...you're obviously messed up and a threat to the innocent people in this city. If your not going to go down quietly...it seems I have to knock you out before the police arrive" John stated in response as he stopped moving. He was rather close to the odd figure and in a situation where running wouldnt be the answer. His foe had a weapon but he was a pro fighter with beyond normal human abilities...he had confidence and pride in himself and was sure he could hold his own..


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 6, 2009)

The first sentence John spoke triggered a flashback.

_"Just-just put the dagger d-down." the man spoke. Jesse continued to approach him with hate filling his eyes, and he remembered his mother. He remembered his only friends he ever had in his life, his dogs. He remembered all the times he played with them. And then he remembered their dead bodies. He remembered coming home and seeing all of his dog's furry bodies laying on the ground, lifeless and...blood drenched their coats, their eyes staring blankly forward. He remembered going inside and seeing his mother's even bloodier body on the floor, in the center of the room, all of the furniture moved to the side so that the body attracted all of the attention. He once again felt the feelings of rage and fury and sadness he felt that night...he remembered the vow he made to himself, to find the killer and make him suffer...

Jesse continued to approach the man with the dagger. "You killed them..." he whispered. "You killed all of them...They did nothing to you, Daniel, nothing..." he said, as he continued to advance on Daniel, the man who killed his mother. "YOU KILLED THEM!" he screamed, and as Daniel backed into a corner, the grown man terrified with a black eye and trembling, Jesse lunged at him with the dagger._

_Present..._​
"Oh, no no no, John...you see, my mother, and my closest friends, were killed a couple of years ago...I tracked the killer down, and made him suffer like they did...made him fear, like they did...made him wish he hadn't chosen to be where he was, like she did...I killed him, like he did them. Now a days, I think it's just smelling the fear that makes me like it...of course, I'm not gonna go around just killing people, no no no, I wouldn't ever kill a child...I only kill people like you, who have everything...with the acception of someone like that gas station clerk, I would have killed him quickly if he would have just cooperated...hey, I may have even let him go...but some people just have to die, John...and you're one of those people, you're already famous, you've probably got a lot of money." 

"You're gonna have to die for the cause, John, and that cause is helping me to get to the top, to get some recognition, something I've never had...The cause to strike fear in every living soul in Gotham, to let people like me smell it in the air, always emanating at all hours. This is why I can't put the dagger down, John, the reason why I can't leave you here alive. Accept it and you will die quickly...deny it, and you will suffer far worse pain than any you have ever suffered in your boxing life..." all this Jesse said with a sad expression on his face. A sad expression full of remembrance. Remembrance of his past, and of the reason why it all started...he started to advance on John again, the dagger heald steady in his hand.


----------



## Caedus (Sep 6, 2009)

"I warned you.." John stated as he started to bounce slightly in his steps, quickly getting into his signature boxing form. His eyes glared towards Jesse as he rose his hands up slightly. Within a few seconds though, John swiftly fired off his jab. The left hand shooting towards Jesse but stopping just short. John's reach while impressive wasnt long enough due to John lingering a little back away from Jesse. If Jesse intended on using his knife, he had to get closer...right in range for the young man. John began to move, heading towards Jesse's side, keeping the hop to his steps as he kept his hands ready...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 6, 2009)

With Josh-

He reaches the end of the vent and looks around, there are several guards. Josh rolls his eyes underneath his sun glasses, "What a pain..." He checks out all of the surroundings, "So, what should I do?" he says thinking to himself.

_9 Years Ago..._

A younger Josh follows a man in a brown trench coat, ragged jeans, and the aviator sunglasses that he wears at the present, "Jean, when are we gona' doin some steal-" he covers the boys mouth, "Here's somethin' I can teach you kid, never talk about stealin' anything!" he shouts.

They all get starred at, "Time to go..." he says pulling the kid along into the alley, "Then again I guess me dragging some kid along into an alley doesn't look too much better," he says with a sigh as he takes a seat on a garbage can.

"Ok, you wana' learn something?" he says pointing a finger in the kids face, "A lot of times, especially when your doing something big, there'll be guards. Plenty of em'," he nods his head, "What you've gota' do is..."

_Right Here, Right Now_

"Wait for the right moment..." he says holding his breath under his mask. Soon after one of the guards drifts off away from his partner, "Widdle down your numba's a lil," he says just as Jean would have back in the day. 

He quietly opens the vent and whips his chain at the guard. It wraps around his throat, and with a strong tug he is pulled right towards Josh. He leaps down from the vent and lands on top of the guard as he is pulled under him.

Josh continues to keep the chain tightly wrapped around his neck as he stands on his back, "Now, who should I go for next..." the man under him gasps for breath, until he is finally killed due to the chain wrapped around his neck.

The hooded man looks down, "Oh, forgot about him," he says with a shrug. He retracts his chain and kicks the man's body into the shadows. He hears foot steps coming in his direction, probably hear something suspicious such as a man getting strangled to death.

A single guard turns the corner. He looks around, raising his flashlight that is attached to his gun. At first, he saw nothing, then he spotted something in the distance, "Charli-?" before he can finish what he was saying he felt a chain wrap around his throat, "Just keep bringin' them down..." he says, in a crouching position on top of several boxes, chain wrapped firmly around his hand, and a devilish grin under his mask.

_*With Matt*_

After a long day at work, looking over several minor projects, answering questions, proving your possible worth to Drake Industries, the day was over. Well, atleast it was over for the other interns, "Ritter," Neil calls out Matt's name before he leaves.

He grits his teeth, but hides it before turning around, "Yes sir?" he asks casually, "Seeing how you've been late several times this week, it only seems fair that you shall clean up the lab today."

_"Great..."_ he thinks to himself, "Great, I'll get right on that," he says with a smile. Neil tosses him the keys, "I'll see you tomorrow Ritter, be sure to get in a good cleaning," he said with a grin before leaving.

He spun the keys around his finger as he walked through the halls, "Just when I was going to get out of this place," he says with a sigh. He walks up to the room he is supposed to clean, but before he inserts the key something else grabs his attention.

He looks down the hallway, "Then again..." he strolls down the hall and goes through the several keys on the ring he was given. He opens the door, takes a look inside, and then walks in, "Maybe this'll work out for the best..." he says closing the door gentley. He cracks his knuckles, "Let see what we have here."


----------



## koguryo (Sep 6, 2009)

"I'm fucked."

The one thought going through Youngbae's mind as he stands in front of the thug holding a gun to his face, albeit he said it out loud.

The thug began to laugh, "Haha, damn right you're fucked.  I'm calling the shots now.  How about you give me your cash, I kill you, then I take off with the young lady here, rape her, and go back to my day job?  Bank heists."

Youngbae glared at the thug and the thug examined a little closer, "What's the matter?  You mad?  Hahaha."

*Zztt.*

The thug's body began to shake violently and Youngbae rolled out of the way just in case the thug decided to fire his weapon.  After a couple of seconds the thug fell to the ground where Youngbae delivered at kick to his head.  As Youngbae was getting off of the ground he sees the young woman put a taser back into her purse.  He walked over to the woman and began to speak with her, "Thanks.  I was in a pretty tight spot.  Call the police, can you not tell them about me?"

The woman gets closer to Youngbae and examines the cuts on his body.  As the woman got closer to him, he could see that she is very beautiful.  A typical pretty college girl; long brown hair, green eyes, and a nice curvy body.  The girl began to speak to Youngbae, "You got a name?"

Youngbae straightened up his body in front of the girl, "Just call me Yongsa."

The girl giggled a little bit, "You could come up with a better name than that.  Also you should get your wounds treated."

Youngbae looks at his legs, "I'll be fine."

In the distance Youngbae hears a couple of police sirens getting closer, "Gotta go.  Remember, don't tell them about me."

*Next Day*

In Gotham City University's Organic Chemistry lab sits Youngbae just staring off into space.  There's only about 20 people in the class.  After Youngbae got back to his apartment, he bandaged up his legs but the pain is still currently there.  His Chemistry Teacher begins to address the class, "Alright listen up class.  Today everyone will be changing lab partners."

After a couple of minutes Youngbae's name finally comes up, "Youngbae and Katie, you two are the last couple."

Youngbae looks behind him to see a pretty brunette waving down at him, _'No way.  That's....'_

After the Professor explained the project the partner's go to meet up with each other.  Youngbae and Katie meet halfway and begin to introduce themselves, "Hi.  I'm Youngbae Lee, I don't think we've met before."

Katie shows Youngbae a warm expression, "I'm Katie Anderson, nice to meet you."

Katie looks at Youngbae's eyes, "You sure we haven't met before you seem kind of familiar."

Youngbae shook his head, "No I don't think we have.  I would have remembered meeting someone that looks like you."

Katie laughed, "Flirting with your new lab partner, huh?  Oh and if you don't mind me asking, what ethnicity are you?"

Youngbae's shoulders tightened up a little bit, "I'm Korean."

The two finally began to walk towards a lab station when Katie looked down at Youngbae's legs, "What happened to your legs?"

Youngbae's heart began to race a little bit, "Taekwondo accident.  Someone kicked me there a little too hard."

Katie giggled, "You should watch out for yourself a little bit more.  Anyways let's get this lab over with."


----------



## martryn (Sep 6, 2009)

Martin watched the students file out of Organic Chemistry and once again thanked god that he didn't have to teach any class.  Dr. White, the professor for this particular class, was one of Martin's oldest friends.  They both attended this university in college, shared an apartment building, and were later roommates as well as study mates at times.  

"Scott."

"Martin, hello."

The two walked to the cafeteria and both had what was on the menu for the day, which was pork ribs.  

"So, Scott, how was class?"

"Ha ha, today I had them switch lab partners just to fuck with them."  

"You know, sometimes I wish I taught something," chuckled Martin.  "Or maybe not.  Your students look like retards."

"Yeah, I suppose that's the case.  I'm not yet convinced any of them are actually going to pass."


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 6, 2009)

_Flashback_​
_After Jesse lunged at Daniel, he screamed, "Wait wait! There was someone else!" Jesse stopped in his tracks. He looked at his mother's killer.

"You better not be playing with me." Jesse said, remaining on the defensive just in case Daniel tried to attack.

"I'm not I'm not. His name is Arnold Arventike...he used to be an alcoholic... goes to Alcoholics Anonymous meetings on Tuesdays, around nine in the morning at the Gotham hospital." he said all this very quickly, fear filling his eyes as he staired up at Jesse.

"Well well...I'll make sure to make him suffer also..." Jesse said. "But first, I need to take care of you..." Jesse said. He tortured Daniel for two hours, both of them in Jesse's basement at his house, Daniel of course eventually dying. Jesse fed his remains to his dogs.

The following Tuesday, Jesse tracked the second killer down to the Gotham Hospital, as Daniel said he was at an Alcoholics Anonymous meeting. Jesse followed him all the way to his apartment, where he snuck into the apartment and locked the door.

When the man was sitting on the couch, watching T.V., Jesse walked behind him and said, "Hello..." The man jumped off the couch with fright and turned to face his soon to be murderer.

"What the fuck are you doing in my house?!" the man screamed. Jesse began to walk around to couch to get closer to the man.

"My mother probably asked you that same question the day you killed her..." Jesse said, his voice just above a whisper. Once again, that familiar mix of emotions came to him, anger at this man, and sadness for his loss.

"Wh...What?" the man asked, sudden confusion added to his fear.

"You must remember...one day, you went with your friend Daniel on a little fun fest, broke into my mother's house, killed my dogs, and then my mother...It must have been an unforgetable night, huh?" Jesse said, gritting his teeth.

"N...no, I don't know what you're talking about." the killer said, but Jesse knew he was lying. Suddenly, the man began to sprint towards a drawer on the other side of the room. Jesse was too quick, and he grabbed the man from by his shoulders and threw him head first into the coffee table. Te throw was so fierce the table broke in half and splinters flew everywhere, and a tiny trickle of blood ran down the man's face.

"Tonight, sir, you will wish you had never stepped within 100 feet of my mother. You will also wish your friend never squealed on you like the little pussy he was." Jesse said, as he picked the man up.

"I'm gonna make you suffer..." Jesse said, his words no more than whispers. He tortured the man for two hours in his own apartment, keeping the man silent so as not to let anyone hear. He left the man's cold, bloody, lifeless body in his apartment, and the following years he began killing rookie cops...the people who did nothing when they arrived at his mother's house, even when the man who did it left his ID there. Jesse hated them. He began killing just to smell the fear, killing at any hours of the day. That one week when he killed his mother's killers, those two days, they began his obsession with killing._

_Present_​
Jesse looked back at John, picturing Daniel's face on his head. Jesse smiled and went into a fighting stance, holding his right hand in front of him and his left hand, the one holding the dagger, behind him.

"John...Tonight you will wish you weren't walking down this street." Jesse said, and after that he lunged at John with the dagger.


----------



## Caedus (Sep 6, 2009)

John saw the incoming dagger and swatted Jeese's blade arm away as it came in close. Having deflected the blade at the moment, the young man then fired off a right hand in the form of a straight. The punch coming in towards Jeese's face. John kept his hop to his steps as prepared to move and adjust to the situation at the moment.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 6, 2009)

The moonlight filtered down between the buildings not reaching the ground of the dark alleys.  They twisted and turned around in a maze before Serena though she maneuvered them without thought, knowing the night shrouded streets almost as well as her small apartment.  “Why did he have to hurt my friend?”  She asked herself her pace slowing from a run to a fast walk.

Eventually she exited the alleyway and began to walk down the street, her hands deep in her pockets, shoulders hunched, and head toward the ground.  Hugging the wall to avoid people she spotted something near a garbage can.  “What is that?”  she mumbled approaching the fluffy mound.  “Oh god!”  she clamped a hand over her mouth seeing the carcass of the raccoon.  “Why?  What did it ever do?”  She began to walk again but spun so she could still see the body of her fallen friend.

Tears began to fall from her eyes before she slammed into somebody.  “Hey!  Watch were you’re fucking going!”  the screamed at her before pushing her away and continuing to wherever he was going.  “Disgusting…” the man said looking down at the raccoon until he faded away from her sight.  

In one quick movement Serena turned and darted away.  Her eyes darted from place to place as she weaved between people.

“Fucking Cockroaches!”  A guy yelled, his foot coming down on the creature, the crushing of it’s body sounded like a gun shot to Serena.

“I’m not eating there!  Did you see that nasty rat?”  A woman said to her friend as they left the restraunt.  The waiting following behind them holding the offending creatures limp body before tossing it in the trash.

“It’s funny!  They just swarm to the light…and ‘ZAP’ their dead!”  One hyped up guy said to the other as they watched the moths flutter into the bug zapper.

Serena’s mind began to spin as she took in the scenes around her.  “No…no…NO!  They’re our friends!”  She screamed her hands buried deep in her hair while she spun around before taking off down the street.  “They’re our friends…” she mumbled through the tears that coursed down her cheeks.  The frustration and grief caused her to run wildly through the streets and once again up a fire escape.  This time though she didn’t look at the people inside, only proceeded to the top of the building and hid in a corner.

Drawing her knees up close she began to rock as she looked up at the moon.  The tears continued to fall unnoticed from her unfocused eyes.  “Not again…not again…they can’t leave me alone again…” she began to mumble.  Her arms were around her legs pulling them in closely as she began to rock, back and forth she began to move, to comfort herself the only way she knew how.


*14 years ago…*

_“The itsy bitsy spider crawled up the water spout…”  the seven year old Serena sung to spider that crawled across her fingers.  “Down came the rain and washed the spider out…”  As the spider reached the side of her hand she turned it letting it crawl onto the palm of her hand.  “Out came the sun and dried up all the rain…” Her other hand hovered over the spider in fist as if it was the sun.  Again she turned her hand so it could crawl across the back of her hand before turning and heading toward her fingers.  “And, the itsy bitsy spider crawled up the spout again!”  Serena giggled as she finished the song while turning her hand upward, the spider perched on the tip of her fingers.  

She pulled the hand closer so it was only an inch or so from her face.  “I like that rhyme.  Don’t you Mr. Spider?”  Serena asked the arachnid on her hand.  “Let’s see…I thought I learned another one.”  She looked up toward the ceiling as she tried to remember.  “Oh that’s right!”  A smile lit her young face as she remembered the other rhyme.  “Ready?  Here it goes!” she said happily while tilting her hand slightly so the spider began to move once more.

“Little Miss Muffet sat on a tuffet…” she began the rhyme.  “Eating her curds and whey…” Serena moved her face closer to the spider as if to whisper to it.  “Momma said that’s like cottage cheese.” she then nods straightening up before continuing.  “Along came a spider…” She pointed at the creature with a slight giggle.  “And sat down beside her…”

Her mother walked in the room smiling as she heard her daughter reciting the rhyme she had learned.  That was until she saw the spider on her hand.  “Serena!  What are you doing!”  she screamed as she took in the sight.  “It will bite you!”  She rushed forward knocking the spider off her hand.

“Momma?  No Momma!  He’s my friend!  His name is George!”  Serena jumped up and grabbed her mother’s arm.  “Momma please!”  she cried watching her mother’s foot lift up to end the spiders life.

“It’s not your friend, Serena!  It’s a foul nasty creature that will poison you!”  Her mother shivered slightly remembering the scene that she came on to.  “They don’t belong in the house!”  Her foot fell heavily on the arachnid.  Efficiently ending it’s life.

“Momma nooooo!”  Serena cried the tears pouring from her eyes.  “He was my friend…” she said collapsing to her knees.  “Why Momma?  Why?”  Serena begged to know why should would take her friend from her.

“I told you they are a nasty…nasty creature.”  She shivered again before turning around and walking to the door.  “Stop your crying Serena.  It was only a spider.  And, get your room cleaned up.”  The door click shut gently behind her, closing off the sobs coming from her daughter.

“I’m sorry.  I’m so so sorry…” she choked out looking down at George’s curled body and began to rock._


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 6, 2009)

*With Matt*

He walks out of the massive building with the words "Drake Industries" on it. He holds his head with his right arm and sighs, "Nothing...damn they've got their shit locked up tight," he sticks his hands in his pockets and continues to walk down the dark street. 

Up ahead he sees a familiar face, surrounded by some not so familiar faces. It was Timmy Olsen, one of the many interns in his group. He was a small, scrawny boy, who was as timid as he looked.

He was surrounded with a group of thugs, most of them in leather jackets and jeans. They continued to push him until he was thrown into an alley. Matt focused his eyes and continued to walk foward.

"Come on kid, hand it over," Timmy had been thrown to the floor by now, he reached into his wallet and held it up, his hand shaking. The man that seemed to be the leader smacked it out of his hand, "We don't care about your money idiot!" 

He pulls him up by his shirt, getting them face to face, "We know your working at Drake Industires, and you have an entry key card," he punches him in the gut, "And we have some business to take care of with the bastards there. So, hand it over."

"Drop him," a voice comes from the other side of the alley. They all turn to see Matt standing there, his hands still in his pockets. The gang chuckles, "And why should we goggles?" Matt sighs, _"Still have the goggles on don't I..."_ he thinks to himself.

"I hate Drake Industries more than you'll ever know, but you'll just end up getting yourselves killed," he informs them as he starts to walk forward, "Is that so? I'll show you here and now that we can handle ourselves!"

The closest man charges forward, but Matt quickly grabs a garbage can top and slams it across the thugs face. He stumbles backwards and is then met with Matt's fist to his face. 

He shakes his hand, "Well you guys do have hard heads," the leader drops Timmy onto the floor. He orders the last two men under him to charge. The first one gets the jump on him and hammers his fist into his stomach. Matt bends over, but charges forward and tackles the thug to the ground. 

He starts pounding away at his face but is soon kicked off by the second man. He grabs Matt and throws him against the wall. He bounces off the wall and onto his knees. He quickly gets to his feet and starts to run before they can get another attack off.

"Yea! Go ahead and run!" the leader shouts, but Matt has other plans. He grabs a garbage can and reaches in, "Empty bottles..." he tosses one at the incoming man. He leaps out of the way, but doesn't see the incoming garbage can rolling at him.

He trips right over it, and the next thing he can feel is a bottle being smashed over his head, thanks to Matt. 

He returns to the man who he was beating before, who has just recovered. Unfortunately, the first thing he gets to feel after recovering his Matt's foot slamming into his face. 

Before he can even take pride in his work, the leader's leather glove wearing hands hit him across the face. He stumbles back, "I guess you hit a little harder," he says spitting out some blood. He takes a defensive stance, but he breaks through it easily and gets a hit right at his gut, followed by a knee to the face as he bends over in pain.

He grabs him by the throat and pushes Matt against the wall, "So, your little friend got away," he says referring to the now gone Timmy Olsen, "And all of my friends are taken out," he tightens his grip, "Now, what are you going to do to repay me?"

Matt glares down at the man, "I-I've got a thought..." he says, the leader then lowers him to the ground, "Oh, and what is that?" Matt holds his throat, "Anywhere around here where we can get some keys copied?" he asks, spinning the keys that Dr. Neil gave to him.


----------



## martryn (Sep 6, 2009)

"So, Martin, what exactly do you do there at the university," Sawyer asked, wiping some scotch glasses clean.  

"Oh, you know, smart people stuff."  Martin drained his beer and slid the empty glass over to the bartender who refilled it without asking and slid it back. 

"Oh, yeah, like what?  I'm a pretty smart guy.  You have to have a bit of smarts to keep a joint like this open."

"Well, let's see, then," Martin mused.  "Today I stared at some computer screens, spent a lot of time writing on and erasing things on a chalkboard, then read a new paper on Loop Quantum Gravity Theory.  After lunch I took a phone call, then met with a few gents from Drake Industries.  Looks like my department is doing some research for them.  Classified stuff.  Even I don't know all the details.  Had some coffee and talked with a few grad students, ran some errands, sat in a committee meeting to decide where we're going to spend the tax payers money this year, and then came home.  Satisfied?"

Sawyer wasn't even paying attention anymore, finding the dust behind the bar more interesting than his single late night patron in it.  

"Meh.  I'm going to bed.  I've got to head over to Drake tomorrow to take a look at some things,"  Martin said, draining his last beer of the night.  He then grabbed his cane and hobbled outside and up the narrow stairs leading to his apartment above the bar.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 6, 2009)

The moon shown down on the lone rooftop, it’s journey across the sky coming to an end as it makes it decent.  The soft silver rays caressed the girl as she rocked.  Her hair swaying slightly with her movement, her vacant eyes still staring at the white orb, unseeing, not acknowledging the clouds building on the horizon.


_*13 years ago…*_

_“We have to hide you John.  I can’t let Momma see you.  I don’t want to lose you too.” Serena whispers to the large brown spider sitting in the palm of her hand.  It’s legs spanned the palm of her eight year old hand.  “You can hide next to Sally…” She whispered hurriedly to the spider before setting her hand down on the floor next to the shoe box, that was hid under her bed.  

“Don’t worry Sally.  I will get you some cheese in a bit.” Serena murmured softly to the box.  A small squeak issued from the cardboard before it silenced again.  “Hurry…” She said softly to the arachnid as it began to walk slowly offer her hand.  The footsteps were getting heavier.  Two pair were approaching.  “Momma and Daddy…”  she whimpered as she waited impatiently for the large insect to make it’s decent.  It made it halfway down her fingers before the door swung open.

“Serena?” Her dad asked as they stepped into her room.  

Serena thought she had more time but as the door opened she swung around, the spider clinging to the tips of her fingers. “Daddy?!” She squeaked before all three sets of eyes looked down at her hand.

“I knew you were hording those damn things again!”  Her mother screeched as she rushed forward.  

“No!  Don’t hurt John or Sally!”  Serena cried backing up toward the bed, pulling her hand close as if she could protect the creature.

“There’s two?”  Her mother slowed looking around while Serena pulled the box out from under the bed to protect it.

“Please Momma no…”  Serena whimpered curling around the pair protectively.

“They’re vermin Serena.  Don’t belong in the house.  They don’t belong anywhere.  They carry diseases!”  Her father said while moving toward her.  

“They’ll hurt you Serena…” Her mother said, her voice turning softer as the pair approached.

“No they don’t!  They would never hurt me!  Never!”  Serena cried pulling herself tighter around the boxes.

The pair exchanged a look before proceeding forward.  Her mother grabbed her under the arms and began to pull up as her father tried to pry her arms apart.  She held tight for a moment, surprising her parents with her determination.  For a moment their minds wavered on their decision of tough love but they knew they were right.  

First the spider made it’s way out, dropping to the floor from Serena’s hand.  “Hurry John!  Run!!”  Serena screamed at her friend.  It did try to run but her mother’s tennis shoe crashed down on the creature.  “NO!” she screamed turning to the box.  Serena began to kick at her father as he tried to get the box away from her.  The tears blurring her vision while her dad yanked on the box.  After a couple of pulls it came free, the top coming lose.

At the commotion the rat jumped free landing on the floor then paused in surprise.  “A FUCKING RAT!”  Her mom bellowed holding on to Serena tighter.  “Kill it!  Kill it!” her fear bubbling up inside her.

Serena’s father looked down in surprise before rushing forward.  “Damn it!” He yelled his heavy steel-toed construction boot coming down just missing the rat.  It took a few more times while he tossed furniture to the side, trying to get rid of what caused his wife her greatest nightmares.

“Daddy NO!  Leave her alone!  Please!  She’s my friend!  Their both my friends!”  Serena sobbed while fighting her mother’s grip.

He ignored his daughter’s pleadings as he continued on with his assault.  Eventually he cornered the panicked rat.  “Gotcha!” he yelled victorious as his heavy boot came down on the rats head.  The crunch was unmistakable.

“NO!”  Serena screamed then went limp in her mother’s arms.  “Why…” she whispered the tears pouring down her cheeks.

“Because they are vermin Serena…” Her dad said, bending down and picking the creature up by it’s tail.  “Disgusting vermin…” He turned toward the door while her mother placed her on the bed.  “No more Serena.  I mean it.”  Her dad said firmly before walking out the door followed by her mother.

“Straighten this place back up Serena.”  Her mother said softly.  Torn between wanting to comfort her and sticking to their guns.  It wasn’t the first time they had to do this, but they hoped it was finally the last._


----------



## Serp (Sep 6, 2009)

Liam thought today was the best day of the week along with the other 6 to go down to a bar to get drunk. He wrapped up warmly tonight and walked along the cold streets, he was taking back alleys and short cuts all the way just so he could get there at his proposed time, without being seen by his prey.

As today wasn't like every other day, just to get drunk tonight, Liam was hunting. He was following this man, reformed con-artist he said he was who decided to settle down with his girlfriend after she inherited a large sum of money from her parents, and they were planning the wedding now. Liam didn't like him one bit.

Liam was sitting at the bar, chugging his pint. Back when he was younger, albeit four years ago, he would never drink anything like that but different times. 

He watched as the guy drank it up with friends, dancing with hot women, and snorting some white substance. Gotham was full of filth, and Liars and cheaters were the worst at least the others were honest with their evil, you could prepare you could expect, but the blows that hit the hardest are the ones you never see coming. 

The guy was starting to leave, he was getting up and hobbling towards the door. As he was walking past Liam stood up and put on his thick Irish accent.

"May'te I erd you lads sayin' su'min abo't a weddin'."

The guy raised his hand. "That would be me, my good sir." He said drunk and slurred as he tried to keep himself righted. 

Liam gave him a small playful punch in shoulder, the kind you give to mates.
"Till, deaf' do us part, ey?"

The guy nodded and then he left the bar, Liam left soon after. He loved the poison he was using tonight, it was inhibited by alcohol, so that meant when that guy stopped being drunk it would Hit and Liam would be long gone.

The needle pattern on his glove was of a small heart, that during autopsy would leave a heart shaped bruise, that was how Liam got to be known as Poison heart throughout Gotham.

Now that his work for today was done, he decided to walk home. He took the same route via the alleys, but this time it was alot harder being a bit more drunk on the return trip. 

And he could swear he could hear someone following him.


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 6, 2009)

Jesse let out a short laugh when John deflected his dagger. When John's fist began to come towards his face, Jesse moved out of the fist's way, and then began to back away from John, skipping childishly towards an alley.

"Little Johnny, catch me if you can! Just be carefull, you never know what sort of trick's in store for you...come on, I know you can catch me!" Jesse sang, looking over his shoulder at John. He soon entered the alley, and he waited in a shadow for John. Jesse still had his dagger out, and he twirled it in his hand as he waited for John.

"John, come on...you _are_ one of the best boxers ever, aren't you? Catching me should be as easy as...um...knocking one of those other boxers out!" Jesse yelled as he began to put his dagger away. He looked at the entrance to the alley, waiting for the silhouette to appear in the entrance. Jesse began to whistle the theme music to Jeopardy.


----------



## Caedus (Sep 6, 2009)

John gritted his teeth as he proceeded to follow Jesse but paused at the entrance. "Hiding are we...?" John asked out loud. His eyes narrowed as he slowly walked in. He clenched his fists, ready to swing at a moment's notice. The feeling he got like in every fight was in him right now. Slowly as his eyes constantly kept moving, he was expecting the worse. The taunts...yea oddly enough how they brought back memories. His fists tightened. "Come out, comeout, where-ever you are..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 6, 2009)

With Nate

The cars were parked not far from their target's building and according to plan Nate, together with those referred to as "Rabbit" and "Tiger" got out of their cars while "Dragon" and "Rat" stayed in their van.It turned out the masks contained com devices as Nate heard Dragon instructing them."Alright, Tiger you go up the fire escape, Rabbit takes the rookie with her and go trough the main entrance."

They complied and Nate and Rabbit headed trough the front door, the lobby was nearly deserted.A family of three, parents and their teen daugher, were just waiting on an elevator when the two Zodiac gang members entered.Rabbit opened her trench coat and took out two guns, Nate who saw this pulled out his own piece and as she took the left two, the parents, Nate shot the daughter.

"Wait....Why did you do that?"Rabbit asked, she didn't see this coming.

"Huh, you're the one that started shooting them, I figured I should do so too."Nate replied.

"Yeah, you did good but I didn't expect a rookie like you to kill so thoughtlessly without even receiving a good reason."Rabbit said.

"Well, figured you could always tell me later but I assumed it had to with them being witnesses, on top of that the more deaths here the harder it will be on the police investigating this later, if there's only one death they will know he was specifically hunted down, now it could be any number of things."Nate theorized.

Over the com channel he heard clapping before Dragon's voice was heard again."Impressive, you assumed right, we don't leave witnesses if we can help it."

Rabbit holstered her guns again, Nate noticed they both held an playboy bunny logo on their handles.

*PING*

The elevator opened and the two Zodiacs got in, Nate was the one to press the button for the 13th floor and they were on their way.

The ride was a silent one, while Nate whistled along with the elevator music and Rabbit couldn't resist to tap along with the beat.Both had a small smile hidden under their masks during the ride and then with another
*
PING*

The doors opened and the two stepped out and headed to the their target's appartment door.They waited and a minute or two later Tiger announced that he was at the ready to enter from the other side.Nate was impressed, Tiger had been forced to make his way up with the stairs and they were thirteen floors up yet he was only a little slower then the two that took the elevator.

"Alright."Dragon said."On 3.....1.....2.....3!"On three Rabbit kicked the door in, which surprised Nate and right at the same time he could've sworn he heard a window being smashed.Later it turned out that Tiger had taken a flower pot with him from a few floors down and thrown it trough the bedroom window.

It turned out their target was in the living room, watching a chickflick together with his girlfriend when the trio entered and his first move was to leap toward the closet.His girlfriend just started screaming, frozen in place and Rabbit took her out with a single shot to the head.

Nate and Rabbit intended to head over to where their target was but by then he had already managed to get his hands on his his firearm.An antique flintlock pistol that fired quite rapidly and did quite some damage.Blowing a bowling sized hole in the wall right next to Nate.The two Zodiacs dove down and took cover, shooting blind from behind their cover.

A short shoot out ensued, until The Flying Dutchman, with a rapier in his mouth and the flintlock in one hand while the other was holding one of his boots that allowed him flight, was making a run for it out.Hopping on one foot, while he was trying to slip in his other boot mid hop.

Rabbit got a hit in, wounding The Dutchman's hand and making him drop the other boot.One of Nate's shot hit the rapier, and it shot out of The Dutchman's mouth and took bits of teeth with it.

The Dutchman fired at Tiger several times, who was forced to jump back in the bedroom he came from.Then The Dutchman ran towards the room adjoining the room Tiger was and Tiger, who saw this, started firing trough the wall.

The Dutchman was one lucky bastard as he managed to evade getting hit, and managed to jump trough the close window and made an escape attempt.Tiger and Rabbit took several shots at him but The Dutchman only got minor injuries and managed to get back on the fire escape sever floors higher.

"Fuck"Rabbit cursed as they ran up the fire escape after him.

Nate though his slipped in the booth left behind and went after it's owner with it.It didn't work as well with just one but one could manage to hop on thin air, gaining several feet of altitude with each bound.

Nate quickly got the hang of it and when reaching the height of The Dutchman he tackled him and knocked them both down.They were locked in a struggle, both trying to get a fatal shot on their opponent while preventing the same happening to them.

Nate leaned his head forward and opened his mouth, revealing a razor, he used his tongue to push it forward so he could cling it with his teet and then slashed near The Dutchman's eye.When he flinched Nate managed to win their struggle and fired trough his opponent's head.

Nate held on to The Dutchman and pried to the boot of his body and then let go.Mid fall Nate managed to get it on, while occasionally getting another hop in with the boot he was already wearing and using it to slow his descent.

Eventually he managed to get it on and slow down to a survivable descent.It was only then that he realized Dragon had been shouting in his ear the whole time."A cop car passed by, it just went around the building,finish up and get the hell out of there!"

A second later that very same police cruiser made a turn around the building, trying to find the source of the commotion. Rat prevented any calls coming from the immediate area but this police car just managed to pass by at the most unfortunate time and hear faint bangs, which almost sounded like gunfire.

Then.

BOOM

The body crashed on the hood of the car, while the cops were just getting over their near death experience and wanted to call it in Nate landed on top of the body."Good evening Gentleman."Nate said with a smile on his face as he fired several times at the surprised cops and took them both out before they could manage to get their own guns out.

"Just finished up, I'm heading for the car."Nate replied.And he headed towards the car used by Rabbit.By the time he got those crappy boots off, Rabbit and Tiger had made it down and they all jumped into their cars and made themselves scarce.

"Good job, rookie, quick thinking with that boot."Rabbit compliment."Those things might come in handy, I'd hold on to them if I were you."

"Nah, air walking isn't my thing."Nate tossed the boots on the back seat."You can keep em."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 6, 2009)

*Matt...*

After a busy night, causing very little sleep, he gets up extra early to head to work. He had given the leader of the gang, Eddy, a copy of the keys that Neil had given him. This would allow him access into about half of the rooms in the building, unfortunately the unimportant rooms. However, he had hoped that maybe they would beable to stir something up, though he didn't know what.

By now he's dressed and approaching the building. With a yawn he walks in, nearly no one there that early. He was shocked that when he got in there, there was nothing wrong with the place. Infact, it was cleaner than when he left. 

He checked out the room that he was supposed to clean last night, and even that was cleaned up, "What the..." he examines it, very confused, "I guess the janitor got to it...but he usually leaves the labs alone," he says puzzled.

He takes a seat, lowers his goggles, and picks up some tools, "Lets see what I can mess around with while I've still got time," he says starting to work on some strange device.

*A few stories up in the Drake Industries building...*

Eddy woke up, his entire body hurting, "Where...Where am I?" he asks, looking around. He tries to get up, but he notices he is tied up by his arms and legs, his body spread out on top of a table, "Hey! Let me out of here!!!"

Dr. Neil walks into the room, the light from the ceiling reflecting off of his bald head. He adjusts his circular glasses and walks up next to Eddy, "What? You don't remember, you _were_ the one who broke into here."

Eddy struggled to get out, "Wait...this is Drake Industries?" Neil nods, "Yes, you made quite a mess. I don't know how you got past our security, but it was very convinient for us."

He pulls out a needle, and sprays some of the substance out of the tip, "We were running low on test subjects, they are just so hard to find these days," he says with an evil grin, "My experiments were a bit frowned upon, I suppose that is why I've been put in charge of those blasted interns," he checks his watch, "We better speed this up, my teachings start soon."

"Where-Where are the rest of my friends!" he shouts, "They just didn't cut it, must be something in their genes," he prepared Eddy's arms, "But I'm sure you'll work just fine," a scream bounces off of the walls of the sound proof room that they're in.


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 6, 2009)

Jesse watched as John slowly walked into the alley, smiling. Jesse moved around in the shadows, waiting for the perfect oppurtunity to attack. As he was walking, he saw a pair of gloqing yellow eyes. He looked again to see that they were coming from inside a trash can, and further observation showed that the eyes belonged to a black cat, just barely visible since it's fur color matched the lighting. Jesse picked it up.

"Hi little fella. You mind helpin' me?" Jesse whispered. The cat licked his face, and Jesse smiled at the warmth it gave him. "Then I need you to claw the shit out of that mean man over there...can you do that for me?" he asked in a whisper again. Jesse knew the cat couldn't understand him, but he was always good with animals, and they tended to know what kind of situation he was in, and whose side to choose, if he was nice to them.

"Okay little guy...one...two...three." Jesse whispered, kissing it on the head before tossing it at John. The cat hissed and as it flew through the air towards John, it stretched out its front paws in attack. Jesse moved on the other side, preparing to strike when the cat was hit or made contact...although he severely hoped the cat would make contact and then run.


----------



## Caedus (Sep 6, 2009)

John's eyes slightly widened as he took a step back and grabbed the cat got close enough. It struggled at his grip as the young man tossed the creature away. "Involving others huh? coward" John stated as he looked through the shadows, attempting to look for his foe. He didnt want to risk running there without having a plan. He hoped his taunt would work...


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 6, 2009)

As John caught the cat, Jesse position himself in the shadows so that John's back was facing him. When John tossed the cat away, Jesse chose his chance to attack. His heart beat loud in his ears, and he focused all his attention on John. He ran out as silently as he could, and when he got close enough he began to right-hook kick(I'm guessing that's what you would call it) towards John's hip. He smiled as his foot flew through the air, thinking that he was silent enough to gain the upper-hand. If things got too bad, he always had his trusty .44 Magnum in his belt.


----------



## Caedus (Sep 6, 2009)

John nearly fell from the strike as he turned around gritting his teeth and filled with rage. "FUCK YOU!" Jordan cursed as he spun around, a massive right hook flying towards Jesse's face having speed and power as typical. The young man wasnt used to getting hit and usually when he did...it wasnt hard enough to really affect him. But this was a different case.


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 6, 2009)

"Ohhh! Fun!" Jesse yelled in a childish voice. His smile disintegrated as he saw the fist coming. He was expecting a different attack, so when he tried to dodge it he did the wrong thing. The fist connected with his head, and immediately his vision began to blur. He pulled out his gun, pointing it at John as he backed into the shadows again. He circled in the shadows, his vision still blurred, all sound around him muffled. After a minute or two, his vision began to clear, and he began to shake his head to make the throbbing head ache go away. His hearing began to pick up again, and all of his senses were in tact again. Jesse put his gun back into his belt.

"That was a lucky hit, boy." Jesse said. He felt groggy, but he willed himself to stay alert. He lunged out again, bending his body to the ground and sweeping the ground with his leg, attempting to trip John.


----------



## Caedus (Sep 6, 2009)

John now having gained momentum from the hit was back to his typical bouncing on his steps. He narrowed his eyes as Jesse approached as he jumped up, avoiding the kick. Upon landing responded with a powerful kick of his own towards the back of Jesse. While he was mostly a fist fighter, his high school years were filled with fights and kicking a man on the ground wasnt new for him at all.


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 6, 2009)

Jesse laughed as John tried to kick him. He flipped backwards and nearly fell flat on his ass, but landing on his feet, standing back up and then getting in as good a defense stance he could in his current state. As they circled each other, eventually all of the pain receded and he was in a normal state now.

"I gotta hand it to you, you really know how to fuck a person up." Jesse said. He made a kick for John's nuts, which was dodged. "I always thought you boxers just hit, that you didn't hit hard...I always thought the knock outs were just lucky. I guess I was wrong. You nearly knocked be unconcious with that one lucky shot..." he said, smiling. Jesse withdrew both of his daggers from his belt and slashed the right one towards his face, while the other he stabbed towards his heart.


----------



## Caedus (Sep 6, 2009)

John turned his face, having the knife towards his face just slice through his cheek while he used one hand to grab Jesse's other weapon arm. He held it long off as he fired off a quick shot to Jesse's body in one swift motion. The blow strong enough to sun him for several moments and if not cause him to stagger back. The young man then narrowed his eyes as he waited for a possible knockout...


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 6, 2009)

As John grabbed the arm that Jesse was using to stab towards John's heart, Jesse immediately dropped it to dodge the blow John was sending towards him. He jumped backwards, and immediately regretted dropping the dagger. he put the other dagger in his mouth, and began to use the indents on the side of the building behind him, the spots where the bricks were lain on top of each other, to climb several feet up the wall. When he got to a good height, he flipped backwards off the wall, moving through the air behind John, and as he descended pulling the dagger out of his mouth.

As Jesse descended, just feet away from the top of John's head, he began to kick downwards towards his head. But as Jesse descended, the blade slipped out of his grip, and he was completely oblivious as it fell towards the ground. He knew the kick was most likely to miss, but it was mainly just a distraction to get multiple blows in when he landed.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 7, 2009)

With Matt...

Neil walks into the lab, just as the interns start to pour in, "Seems you have something going there Mr. Ritter," he says eyeing his work, "Oh, it's nothing," he says, putting it into a drawer and locking it. 

He tucks the key in his pocket when a girl around his age, with hazel brown hair approaches him, "Oh come on, give us a little peak Mattie," she says putting her hand on his shoulder. 

He grins and rubs the back of his head, "Oh-Oh it's nothing really Jess," he says almost embaressed. He looks back at her deep blue eyes and turns away, he never was one for eye to eye contact.

"We'll find out eventually," she says with a smirk, "Anyway..." Dr. Neil interrupts, "Let us begin our work. What Mr. Ritter does on his own time is his own waste of time, don't let it be ours aswell."

As the others take their seats Matt rolls his eyes, _"Bald bastard..."_ he thinks to himself. He watches as Timmy Olsen takes a seat a few rows ahead of him, _"Wonder how he's doing,"_ he thinks, wondering about when exactly he got away last night. He doesn't seem to want to talk about it so Matt decides to leave it be.

While the Dr. speaks, Matt's mind is elsewhere....

_Flashback_

A few years younger, Matthew Ritter, walks around his house with a large chemistry text book under his arm, "Raymond, I'm going to be just like my parents, I'll finish all of their unfinished work!" the High School Student says.

Raymond, the messy brown haired man with glasses, simply looked away, "Matthew, I think there is something that I need to tell you..."Matt raises an eye browl, "What is it?" He takes a deep breath and begins to speak...

"My-My parents were killed...by Drake Industries?" he says after hearing the explanation, "Yes...I wanted to help them take Drake down, I wanted to but-" the spark in Matt's eyes have vanished, "It's alright...I doubt you would have made a difference..."

Raymond places his arm on his shoulder, "So...what do you plan on doing?" he says, expecting his plans to join Drake Industries in the future have drastically changed, "Things haven't changed as much as you'd think," he says, resting his chin under his hands.

"I'll still be joining Drake Industries," Raymond's jaw drops, "What! Even after knowing what they-" "Let me finish," he says after taking a deep breath, "I'll be joining Drake Industires...to take them down from the inside out..." he says, the spark that was once in his eyes now replaced with a whole new spark. The spark of Revenge.


----------



## Caedus (Sep 7, 2009)

John rose his hands to block the kick as his eyes turned towards Jesse. He kept his guard up, mostly protecting his face as he prepared to take on the first wave of blows at the moment. He intended on initiating some part of the infamous Rope A Dope. It involved himself protecting his face as well as absorbing any blows to the body that Jesse threw. But should he fail to attack and focus on getting his knife, this would have left him in a vulnerable state to his punches.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 7, 2009)

*Buymore Electronics store...*
For a second there Will really thought he was a goner as the Gunman had him in his grip. In that second as the bullets flew he saw his life flash before his eyes, and all those mindless days of watching TV, playing video games, getting dumped, and even trying to work his way up to Senior Junior Assistant Manager, well it all meant nothing. It was like he was able to take a step back and see his life for what it really is.....a complete and utter waste. 

As he lays on the floor he clasps his hands together and prays to every god that has or will ever exist for this second chance, "Oh thank you Jesus, Yahweh, Allah, Buddha, Zeus, Thor (he means the comic version), and every other friend who created the world!"  

A female cop, the one who pretty much saved his life, offers him her hand and helps him up, "Thanks you really saved my ass there," he tells her. Will feels a little weak in the knees suddenly, probably from the sudden adrenaline dump that is now leaving his body. "Can I get some oxygen or something? I think I'm going to have a heart attack." he tells her, before tipping backwards slightly and looking like he's about to faint.  

*With Stephanie...*
Stephanie walks into the bedroom of her apartment, taking off her hoodie and tossing it onto a chair. A man stirs in bed and lifts his head up at her, the hair on his head sticking out at odd angles. What Stephanie jokingly calls, "Sleepyhead hair."  

"Steph?" he mutters sleepily. 

"Hey," she responds quietly.  

He checks the clock on the bedstand, "Geez its late. Rough night at work?" 

Stephanie shrugs as she undresses, "Kinda," she mutters, "I'm gonna take a quick shower." 

"Want me to join you?" he asks her with a smirk, suddenly much less sleepy and much more alert. She throws her bra in his face in response, "Settle for that," she says with a smirk and heads towards the bathroom, closing the door behind her. 

She quickly runs the water to blazing hot and steps into the tub, lowering her head directly under the shower spray, and feeling the hot water tingle against her skin. After a few seconds she begins to cry silently to herself.


----------



## No One (Sep 7, 2009)

Mizuki helped the man to his feet, as the man stood he wobbled a bit. She guessed the questions could wait a while. He thanked her for saving him and started asking for oxygen. "Yeah, just doing my job. Well you do look a little off, just don't hurl.", she said lightly. Mizuki raised her arm up and pointed to the front, "Paramedics are outside." She patted him on the back, and walked over to her partner. 'Ew...', she thought as she got there, make that ex-partner. The man was barely alive. The round had struck him at the base of the neck, next to the shoulder, but he would make it. It wasn't too deep, even though it looked bad.

The woman in the aisle wasn't so lucky, she was now getting pictures taken of her and she didn't even know it. Mizuki pondered if the woman was alone when she came to the store.

She pulled out her pistol and slid the clip out. And pulled the bullets out one by one, counting them off...six including the one in the chamber, 'perfect', she thought. One investigator walked up to her and started his questioning.

"Why did you enter the building?"

"When I heard shots coming from inside, I knew it was necessary to protect innocent lives."

"How many rounds did you fire?"

"I fired two at the shotgun man, both missed. Then Three at the Rifleman, the third round found its mark, subduing him. Then one final shot at the shotgun man, killing him."

"When was officer Green shot?"

"After one of the employees was taken hostage, he came out trying to talk sense into him and was shot."

"Thank you."

Mizuki filed the bullets into the clip again, and cocked the gun and pulled the bullet out of the chamber and put it into the clip. She pushed the gun back, and slide in the clip, turning on the safety as well before putting it back in its holster. 

The female cop walked outside, she looked around at all the uniforms and sighed. She fixed her glasses on her face and pulled out a cigarette and a Zippo lighter. Mizuki brought the cigarette to her lips and lit it. She inhaled and exhaled.

A small breeze picked up and her long bangs in front waved slightly. It felt nice. She thought about how she was ready to go home.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 7, 2009)

*With Will...*
Will sits at the edge of the Ambulance next to Daphne. A paramedic had attended to the gash on the back of Will's head, but said he would require stitches. Daphne herself beyond being a bit shaken up seemed none the worse for wear, but was asked to come in for observation just as a precaution.

After sitting in silence for some minutes, Daphne speaks, "I've never been that scared in my life," she says quietly. 

Will nods, "Yup," he replies succinctly, it's all he can respond with really, but he thinks it pretty much sums up his thoughts. 

Daphne turns towards Will, "You saved my life you know. You're a hero." 

He chuckles awkwardly and looks down at the ground, "No I'm not," he mutters. 

Daphne shakes her head, "No its true. If you hadn't of pushed me behind that couch they would've seen me....and I'd probably be dead." 

Will sighs not really knowing how to respond. All he really did was react on impulse, he really had no idea what he was doing. He looks into Daphne's grateful face, noticing the brightness of hisr violet eyes, and how beautiful she looks. Suddenly he decides to abandon all pretense and just go for it, he seems to be doing a lot of that lately anyway, "Daphne...I really like you a lot and I was just wondering if you'd like to go out on a date with me."

She looks at him with an expression of surprise but doesn't respond immediately. Will shakes his head, of course she probably has a boyfriend anyway he thinks, "Yeah no it must be the head wound. Just ignore me," he says with a laugh,"I'm a 32 year old junior assistant manager and you're 20 with the rest of your life ahead of you, forget it." 

Daphne laughs suddenly, "Oh don't be so silly Mr. over the hill," she says sarcastically and bumping his shoulder, "I was just surprised is all. No of course I would. In fact I insist," she says with a grin, but then she raises a questioning eyebrow, "How'd you know I was 20 by the way?" 

Will coughs awkwardly, "Wild guess, heh!" he responds, hoping she'll drop it there. Out of the corner of his eye he notices the female officer who saved him, alone and smoking a cigarette. 

"Will you excuse me for a sec," he tells Daphne, "I have to thank someone." He walks towards the officer and waves at her. She seems deep in thought from what he can tell.

"Hey I just wanted to thank you again for what you did back there," he tells her with a smile, "I know you probably get this a lot but really I owe you one....big time!"

"My names Will by the way, Will Amos."


----------



## No One (Sep 7, 2009)

Mizuki kept standing there smoking her cigarette. As she gazes at the nearby buildings and the sky, she notices that same man from before approaching her. The cop inhales and exhales one last time before dropping the cigarette butt on the ground and stepping it out.

The man reaches her and begins on thanking her again. "So does this mean that you will save my life once, since you owe me?", Mizuki said as she gave a little laugh. 

"Well Will, I am Mizuki. Nagasaki Mizuki., the co said in counter to his introduction. Mizuki fell back into thought quickly, her mind never far from her job.

"Say Will, do you recall a woman that was shot in the back, and if so was she with anybody? We haven't seen anyone come around knowing her here." Her mind wondered in thought again.

She couldn't shake the feeling that they are missing something about her. Mizuki gazed up, then back at Will.


----------



## martryn (Sep 7, 2009)

"Dr. Johnson.  It's a pleasure to meet you.  I'm looking forward to working together."  Martin shakes hand with the older scientist, who is head of one branch of R&D at Drake Industries.  "They were rather vague about what, exactly, it is that we're working on."

"Well, they're supposed to be," the older intellectual replied.  "See, we've had some problems with information leaks in the past, and security is really tight right now.  We have to do very in depth security checks before we even let someone into the building.  And some times we let people in we know are security risks so that we can feed them false information.  This is a different world than your strictly academic pursuits, but we need a fresh mind every now and then to help keep us focused on what we're doing, so we go to the outside."

"I guess that makes sense."

"Yes, indeed.  But, as you can imagine, it's hard to find someone Drake Industries can trust.  Someone who isn't going to be a security risk.  And you've got a military clearance already.  Honorable discharge, Purple Heart, ex-Military Intelligence Officer, _and_ a PhD in the very field we need, Lattice Field Theory."

"I'm honored.  I'm just about ready to publish another paper on the subject.  But could you maybe give me a bit of insight on what exactly I'll be working on?"  Martin was genuinely curious.  Drake Industries was a practical place to work.  Projects had to make money to be pursued, and as of right now, there wasn't any financial benefit to understanding Lattice Field Theory.  

"I took an interest in what you published last September.  The one on vacuum states.  I thought there might be something in there we could use.  And sure enough, a few months of toying around with your ideas and equations and I think I've got something.  But it's not my field.  I'm not a physicist.  My background was originally in Mechanical Engineering.  I've only got a passing knowledge on Particle Physics.  I was hoping you could help me fill in a couple of gaps in my knowledge."  

"Sure thing, sir.  It'd be my pleasure," Martin beamed.  "But, again, I'm... confused.  What exactly is it you think I'll be able to help you with?"

"Dr. Ostager, we build weapons here."


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2009)

Driving home from Arkham was always a pain. The number of security clearances he had to passwas often longer than the time it took to get home.

"Well, you're all clear Nomere. Have a good one." Billy Matthews, the elderly security guard who boasted being the sole Arkham employee to have ever lasted more than 30 years said as he inspected Nomere's battered Bentley. Considering Arkham's track record at keeping criminals in it was surprising he still had his job.

"Yeah, you too old man." Nomere said as he drove away, waving goodbye in a pleasant manner. 

It was morning now, which was always a good time in Gotham, at least for the normal folks. Criminals usually didn't dare rear their faces at this time, unless you were stupid enough to go into a dark alley. 

Nomere drove through the outskirts of the city and into the block of apartment centers that made up his neighborhood. He parked his old car in front of the apartment he was living in, and went inside the 4-story structure. His room was at the third floor, overlooking the street. It was a simple room, with barely anything noticable except a clipboard with photos of various oddities that most people would find odd; Eiffel Tower set before the river Thames,  Texan cactus in the middle of the Sahara, and a Catholic priest giving a baptism at a Synagogue.

Nomere took off the last picture, and scribbled something on the back with a purple pen. He walked out of the apartment and went to the gift card shop next door.

"Morning Cornelius. How was the hellhole?" Ingrid Jones, owner of Ingrid's stationaries asked with a grin. She was a happy, middle-aged woman who was quite overweight. 

"Pretty dull since the Penguin got out last month." Nomere joked. "At least I don't have to double-check if the sausages were dipped in chicken broth." 

Ingrid chortled. "Getting your brother in Saint Louis another post card?" 

Nomere shook his head. "Nah, I just have an old friend in High School who got a big promotion at the company she works for in Houston. Gonna ask her politely if there's any openings. Arkham's got good pay, but staying inside a place full off psychos for 14 hours 5 times a week is nerve-wracking." 

"Gotta agree with you there."

Nomere looked through the gift cards and picked out the one depicting Arkham Asylum. "Here you go."

"That'll be 3 dollars." 

Nomere paid Ingrid her money and went back to the apartment. He wrote something on the gift card with the same purple pen and placed the card along with the photo inside an envelope. He went outside the apartment again and placed the envelope inside a mail box before walking to the nearest diner for some breakfast.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 7, 2009)

*After Classes at Gotham City University's Library*

Youngbae has a pair of ear buds in his ears listening to some music from his home country.  He whispered a snide remark to himself, "You'd think they'd be able to sing a little better.  The girls are pretty though."

Youngbae continued with his intense after school studying when a familiar face sat across from him at his table.  The girl gave Youngbae a small wave, "How's it going tiger?"

Youngbae took out his ear buds, "What's with the sudden interest in me?"

Katie looked around the library, "I don't know anyone else here, so I thought I'd get to know my lab partner a little more.  So what you doing here Bae?"

Youngbae looked at Katie, _'We just met today, well yesterday, and she's already calling me these names?  This girl...._

Youngbae put down his pencil, "I come here everyday to study and do my homework between classes, after class, etc.  You?"

Katie took out two large textbooks from her bag, "Just studying for a test I have in a couple days."

Youngbae picked up his pencil, put in his ear buds, and started to resume studying, "Good luck with that."

After 30 Minutes Youngbae began to pack up his things and leave.  Katie grabbed his arm before he could go, "Already done?  Where you headed?"

Youngbae looked down at Katie who apparently has a unique interest in him, "I have Taekwondo and I can't be late."

Katie held her chin, "Taekwondo?  Is this whole Asian Pride thing an act or do you really like to do all of this?"

Youngbae shook his head, "It's fun for me, and it keeps me in good shape."

Katie pointed at Youngbae's legs, "If it keeps you in such good shape, why are your legs so messed up from practice?"

Youngbae felt the wounds he received last night, "I was just being careless during a spar.  Now if you'll excuse me."

Youngbae left the library, leaving Katie sitting at a table alone.

*After Taekwondo Practice*

Youngbae leaves the Student Athletics Building where he sees Katie sitting down on a bench.  He walks over to her and begins to speak, "You following me?"

Katie turned her head, "Maybe I was waiting for someone else, like my boyfriend."

Youngbae's eyes widened a little, "You have a boyfriend?"

Katie looked at the ground, "Well not right now."

Youngbae looked at the girl, she was wearing a sad expression, "Where do you live?  I'll walk you home."

Katie's eyes lit up, "I live in Wayne Hall.  On the other side of campus."

The two began to walk side-by-side towards the hall, there is an awkward silence between the two.  The first words to come out of someone's mouth is from Youngbae's, "So seriously?  Why are you so interested in me?"

Katie was a little ahead of Youngbae so she turned around, "I just like to bother people, if I don't know them that well.  Especially if you're something as important as my lab partner."

_'That's obviously a lie.'_

The two got closer to Wayne Hall, a few shadows could be seen following the two since they were at the Athletics Building.  As they got closer and closer to the building 5 men came out and surrounded them, "We have you now Miss Katie."

Youngbae looked at the guys, "What the hell is going on?!  What do you want with Katie?!"

The thugs pointed at Katie, "We have business with this little bitch.  You can just stay outta it."

Youngbae can see that all of the men have weapons, _'Shit, if I had a weapon to use I cou-.'_

Youngbae quickly whispered something into Katie's ear, "Let me use your stungun for a little bit."

Youngbae began to dig through Katie's purse and grabbed what he was looking for.  The thug's were eying Youngbae's movements, "What are you doing, bastard?!"

Youngbae took his hand out of Katie's purse, ran up to one guy and immediately placed the taser on the man's body, _'One down.  Gotta finish this quickly.'_

The thugs began to run in towards the two and Youngbae did his best to intercept them.  As one of the thugs runs in towards Katie, he's met with a strong kick to his chin, _'That's two.'_

The three remaining thugs close the gap between Katie, Youngbae, and themselves.  The thugs all wear large smiles on their faces, "We got you now kid."

Youngbae lunges in towards the thugs, "Katie run into your Hall and get some help!  Hurry!"

Katie watches as Youngbae tries his best to hold back the three men.  Youngbae checks to make sure Katie made it in when he feels something heavy meet his back, head, and stomach repeatedly, *'Shit.'*

Youngbae falls to his knees and starts to get pummeled even harder, "Thought you could play hero?  Huh?  That don't work in the real world kid.  Let the Bats stick with that gimmick."

Youngbae feels an enormous blow hit his stomach, he feels most of the air leave his body, _'Not again.'_


----------



## Vergil (Sep 7, 2009)

Jackie had finished up rounding up the last doctor when he not only saw the side of his face on tv but was confronted with, what could only be described as the Grim Reaper. He came waltzing through the front door, though honestly he couldn't tell if he was here to help or make the situation worse.

"Alright crazy, Put the flame thrower down and i won't wrap your brain in a full metal jacket."

The voice was scary but even more frightening was the fluid motion which the flamefreak spun, fired his grapple around Jackie's neck and reeled him in. Jackies entire body was lurched towards and he soon found himself in the clutches of the madman, with the flame thrower aimed at his face. At this range he would be incinerated on the spot. Jackie couldn't move, utterly paralyzed with fear, his eyes were wide beseeching the masked man for help.

"DON'T MOVE YOU FREAK!!" Flamefreak shouted, "I'll melt him! I'll do it! Don't think I won't. These are the same flames that cremated my Melinda. It's an eternal fire of vengeance! I know she hasn't forgiven anyone! All of Gotham is evil. She'll burn it all down! Don't think I won't do it! Look!" Flamefreak was hysterical and motioned to the pregnant girl.  She was still sobbing it utter agony, the burns on her legs were deep ones. The flamethrower he was packing was a powerful one.

Jackie was dragged backwards, away from his would be saviour. "I have to complete our vengeance!" He fired a jet of flame at his opponent over Jackie's shoulder, who couldn't see if it hit him, the burst of flame so intensely hot that his eyes closed.

He continued to pray, though he was beginning to think no-one was listening.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 8, 2009)

"Say Will, do you recall a woman that was shot in the back, and if so was she with anybody? We haven't seen anyone come around knowing her here." Her mind wondered in thought again.

All in all Will thinks that this woman is pretty cool, and unlike what his stereotypical view of most gun toting badass chicks is. The cold and mean types who've got chips on their shoulders the size of Mount Rushmore and really need to get laid. 

He himself had once applied to the Police Academy right out of High School after his parents threatened to throw him out the house if he didn't get a job. He failed the drug test of course. Extremely high levels of Marijuana and cough syrup ended his short lived dalliance with becoming a lawman. 

Will furrows his brow questioningly, "Woman shot in the back?" he mumbles. He thinks back to the hectic moments as the store became utter chaos. It really seems like a blur to him really. All that sticks out is him huddling under the loincloth of a giant Kratos promotional statue, and of course huddling with Daphne.

"I remember her," a voice chimes in. Daphne approaches them and smiles awkwardly at Mizuki, "Sorry to interrupt..." she mutters, "But I saw that woman, the one who was shot in the back, she had two kids with her. A boy and girl..." 

Will eyes widen and suddenly he remembers the old bag who was bothering when he was on break...


StrawHat4Life said:


> A middle aged woman with two children by her side approach Will, "Excuse me sir I need some assistance...." she asks him with a smile.
> 
> Will doesn't even look at her and keeps his eyes glued to the screen, "I'm on break right now....." suddenly he leaps up from the couch, "FUCK YEAH TOUCHDOWN!!"
> 
> ...



"Oh yeah I remember them," Will mumbles in a low voice, feeling very unheroic suddenly.


----------



## martryn (Sep 8, 2009)

"Hey, Scott, don't wait up for me today.  I'm out of the office on the Drake thing.  Looks like I'll be spending some time over here for a few weeks."

Martin hated canceling on his lunch buddy, but business was business.  And frankly, this sort of thing really excited him.  To think that his research was important.  And to the US Government.  Apparently Drake was a private contractor developing experimental weapons.  

"You see," Dr. Johnson had explained, "The US Military has been using us for almost two decades now developing experimental weapons and tactical gear.  Everything is hush-hush.  We've had some incidents of betrayal in the last decade, so security is extra tight.  There are levels I'm not even authorized to access.  You'll be issued a key card.  Swipe your card and then enter in a pin number only you know.  Extra layer of security, that.  In addition, you'll be given a second pin number that will be a faux number.  When entered after swiping your card, our in-house security will be sent an alert and send a team.  Just in case your card is stolen and you're forced to give up your pin."

Martin had never worked in so tight a security detail before, even in Intelligence.  But so was life.  That entire first day was spent going through security procedures and protocols.  When he finally returned back to his small apartment that night, it was all he could do to make his way to the fridge and get a beer.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 8, 2009)

*With Nate*

He had just gotten back from his new "job", it had been even been more satisfying then he assumed and this had been exactly what he had been looking for. He was a complicated man, who had an addiction to a rush only given to him by serious crimes. An addiction that he had to keep in check, or risk exposing himself as an insane and unfriendly neighborhood M.D.

And like any addiction his old way of satisfying his addiction was started to become ineffective, lately he had gone from once a month to at least four murders a month and only his extreme fear of discovery had been keeping him in check.He had already started to crave more then those four each month and refraining from doing so has made him cranky and nervous during the other part of his life.

But after taking a step towards costumed crime he felt sure he could keep on living both lives.It just barely passed as costumed crime, mind you, but he intended to take it slow, build up experience as he does so and slowly take bigger risks when the time was right.

He was already looking forward to days in his distant future, where he would kill mayors, crimelords and perhaps even the Dark Knight. If killing random nobodies was as satisfying as this then imagine the satisfaction an impressive kill could bring.

The ringing of his cell phone pulled him out of his thoughts, when he looked at the caller I.D. he noticed the hospital was calling him."Yeah, this is Blackadder."He answered the call."Dammit Nate, I've been trying to reach you for an hour now."

"Yeah, well I've worked a full shift and only got off like 6 hours ago so I didn't expect to be needed again this soon, I though you guys had more then enough people covering this shift."

"I thought we did but it turned out to be a busy night, we had gangbanger that came in with a knifewound and after being treated he tried shooting his way out before the cops came, many injured and two death as a result of that and not long after that we had a unconscious psycho that was supposedly sedated just in case yet somehow he manage to wake up and kill an orderly, injured three nurses and the two cops that were babysitting him."Nate's colleague replied."So needless to say we're understaffed now, when can you get here?"Daniel asked.

"30-40 minutes if the traffic gods are kind this night, I'll call you from the car with an update."With that Nate ended the call and placed the phone next to the sink.He let the water run and after freshening up he flushed his mouth a couple of times, the razor he had placed inside had caused some minor cuts in his mouth.Under normal circumstances that could've been avoided but during the aerial struggle he slipped up.Maybe he shouldn't try things like that anymore, things he saw on T.V.

After this all he needed was a change of clothes and he then headed for his car.

*Earlier that night with Johnny *

KABOOM

The front door of an McGreasy's, one of many in Gotham and all over the world, was obliterated as the back of a truck smashed trough it.In full reverse the truck backed up until it it was in the center of the restaurant and by the time kids and parents alike had stopped screaming the driver's side door swung open and a large redhaired man jumped out.Laughing like a maniac.

As people were busy looking around, to see if there were more psychos around because this one guy looked tough but most of them figured the men could take him if they ganged up.

"Ladies and Gentleman, prepare to be blown away!"He meant it literally.He opened the trailer's doors and it's cargo was revealed to be fertilizer."I saw this on TV, if fictional terrorists can do impressive explosions with just a few sacks worth of that crap.....Heh, crap.....Then imagine what kind of bang a truck full will give."He lit a cigarette, and took a few puffs.

Meanwhile half the present people were either still panicking, or had calmed down by now since they all knew that there wouldn't be an explosion.This guy was right about the fertilizer alright, but what he had was bags of shit otherwise known as manure.Which lacked the Ammonium Nitrate he needed for that bang he wanted.

To J.D. though fertilizer was fertilizer and as he started to initiate a run he flicked his cigarette into the trucks.With a theatirical crash trough an window he landed out side and hid behind a car, giggling like an excited schoolgirl while waiting for the explosion.An explosion that would never come.

A few shrieks were heard but eventually it fell silent and a minute or two later the people more intellectually gifted or who had frequently watched the Discovery Channel  informed the rest that besides the awfull smell would ruin their dinner, there wouldn't be any explosion to worry about.

"What the fuck!"Johnny shouted as he leaped back the restaurant."TV lied to me?"He had only been introduced to the idiot box a couple of weeks ago and had to learn the difference between fiction and reality, well he also still head to learn about the difference between reality shows and actual reality.But that was something for another day. First he should just learn fiction and the concept of fact checking and or researching.

"Look, just give it up pall, the cops are on the way."The managed said, walking towards Johnny but making sure to stay safely behind the counter.

"Mother...."An angered J.D. leaped over the counter and bit the nose off the manager."Hehe, that should learn you to....Stop sticking it in places....Or something like that."His sayings could also use a brush up.

Still chewing on the manager's nose, J.D. got back up on his feet, leaving the screaming and injured managed writhing on the floor.The bravest and presumable least intelligent of the employees, after all who would risk his life for minimum wage. But anyways the employee charged at J.D. with a rusty kitchen knife.

John was defenseless, having to resort to reach for the nearest thing that could pass as a weapon and that was the chewed nose of the managed, which he spat out in the face of the employee.The disgusted employee was momentarily shaken and the slash he made was far from lethal.

It gave Johnny the opportunity to disarm the employee, then give himself some room with a backhand slap.He grabbed the employee by the hair and dragged his face across cooking plate.

As the employee screamed out in pain Johnny had another laughing fit, by now people had given up on being heroes and were just hiding behind something and cursing the GCPD for the slow response rate, but with crimes going on during an average Gotham night it shouldn't be that surprising a failed attempt at blowing up an McGreasy's wouldn't really be a priority.

He turned his attention from the employee to his main goal, he wanted fries, he had been busy with trying to get the fertilizer for his explosion all day and for dinner he felt like fries.The two birds (Fries and explosion) with one stone plan didn't really work out that well though.

He filled paper bags with freshly made fries and when another sneak attempt was made he used the empty deep fryers baskets as an weapon.He grabbed one with each hand, still hot and dripping with oil as he spun around with them and smashed the third hero of the night in the face with one of the baskets.

By now the cops entered the restaurant and Johnny threw one basket at the nearest cop, grabbed the fried filled paper bags with one hand and made a run for it.

He headed for the employee's exit, rightaway he ran into two cops.Both seemed like rookies because they had their guns out but didn't quite take control of the situation.Johnny managed to use the hot deep fryer basket to disarm them and initiated a brawl.

He swung a few punches at the closest cop, disorienting him and then pounced the other.Using his weight and size to his advantage.He bit into another victim, this time in the cheek of this pinned cop but by now the back up had arrived and several hits with night sticks were followed by a taser.

It took quite some juice, several bursts of it, to take the brute down but eventually he was taken in.

The wounded rookie had gotten back on his feet and in his anger started bashing Johnny's head in with his nightstick.It took a while for someone to finally pull the rookie off Johnny, most seemed to think that Johnny had it coming and that the bastard was lucky to have gotten away with his life here.

The extent of Johnny's injuries though meant that he had to be sent to an hospital first.The hospital closest was Gotham Mercy.

*With Nate*

"Wait.....You're telling me that some guy tried to blow up an McGreasy and while doing so he bit of a nose and part of a cop's cheek."Nate had seen, well secretly had even done some sick stuff, but even his twisted mind couln't really wrap itself around this."Sheesh, and I thought I had problems."He joked...Well.....the nurse he was talking to at least assumed he was joking.


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 8, 2009)

Jesse began to pound away at John's body, but it seemed like John was absorbing all of the shots. He reached for one of his daggers, but it was gone. He reached for his leg, where he kept the other dagger, but realized that it was gone too. Jesse quickly glanced around, seeing one daggerabout three yards away to his right, and the other the same distance to his left. He quickly decided to ignore them for now, and focus on finding the right chance to pick one of them up. Jesse didn't want to have to use his gun, it was only for diar circumstances, and he found it was more fun to use his hands.

Jesse began aiming for kicks at John's legs, trying to knee him in his nuts at least twice, and his feet.

"Come on, John, shouldn't you have finished me off by now, since you're a big bad boxer man?" Jesse asked, laughing wholeheartedly. He began imitating the way boxers bounced in their step when they fought.

"Maybe I should take up boxing. I mean, I've done this well against _you_, and you're the best there is! Why, I may have a chance at beating you!" Jesse taunted, laughing again. He made for a strong punch to the side of John's head.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 8, 2009)

"DON'T MOVE YOU FREAK!!" Flamefreak shouted, "I'll melt him! I'll do it! Don't think I won't. These are the same flames that cremated my Melinda. It's an eternal fire of vengeance! I know she hasn't forgiven anyone! All of Gotham is evil. She'll burn it all down! Don't think I won't do it! Look!" Flamefreak was hysterical and motioned to the pregnant girl.  She was still sobbing it utter agony, the burns on her legs were deep ones. The flamethrower he was packing was a powerful one.

Jackie was dragged backwards, away from his would be saviour. "I have to complete our vengeance!" He fired a jet of flame at his opponent over Jackie's shoulder, who couldn't see if it hit him, the burst of flame so intensely hot that his eyes closed.He continued to pray, though he was beginning to think no-one was listening.

"Damn it." Executioner rolls out of the way and barely avoids the flame. "Flamethrowers are strong, but not exactly the fastest means of killing someone." He shouts to the crazed Flamegreak. "Shut up! I'll burn you along with gotham!" Executioner raises his pistol. "Damn that rookie for getting caught." He fires one shot, the bullet scrapes the rookies cheek. "Ok, i need to work on that." He thought to himself. 

"What are you doing!?" Jacki shouts. "Just prepare yourself fucking brat!" The executioner stops for a second and raises his arm. "This'll hurt like hell." He closes one eye and let's a single bullet fly. The projectile carves it's way through Jacki's shoulder and into the right lung of Flamefreak. "GUH!" He let's go of the young cop, allowing him to get away. 

"You bastard!" He tosses his grappling hook around the Executioners neck and raises his flamethrower. "Burn!!" As he pulls down on the trigger, the Executioner yanks back on the rope and causes Flamefreak to land face first on the ground. "Now now." He pulls on the rope and drags flamefreak towards him. "I'll kill you!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 9, 2009)

_*With Will...*_
Will and Daphne lay back on a sofa in the living room of his small one bedroom apartment. He has his right arm draped around Daphne's shoulder as they both enjoy a rerun of _Mystery Science Theater 3000_.

"I wish they would bring back this show..." Will says with a laugh. 

After the incident at the store everything just seemed to fall in place for Will like things never had before in his life. For his so called "heroic" actions he was promoted to Senior Assistant Manager, thus bumping him up to just above minimum wage. He was also named employee of the month, and received a lifetime five percent discount at select Buymore stores, on selected brands of course. Which is to say anything that isn't a brand name to begin with, and is liable to explode after a year of use. Plus Will's parents finally started returning his phone calls. 

However best of all he had hit it off spectacularly well with Daphne. Surprisingly they actually had a lot in common. After years of many short lived relationships he finally found someone who accepted him for him, slight beer gut and all.  

The commercials come on, "I hate commercials," he mutters. Will grabs the remote to fast forward but then a news promo catches his eyes and he stops it. 

*"The Question foils a terrorist plot to blow up the Gotham Narrows Bridge. PLUS!....A new study finds that eating McDonalds cures Cancer!"  *

A McDonalds commercial plays afterwards and Will turns off the TV. He stares blankly at the dim screen, deep in thought. Daphne looks at Will queerly, usually he always pays attention to a commercial that has anything to do with fast food. "Earth to Will?" she asks him, snapping her fingers in front of his face. 

"I've just had a - uh - what do you call it...an efipany!" he exclaims. 

"I think you mean an epiphany," Daphne corrects him while raising a questioning eyebrow. 

"Yeah that too," Will mumbles, still in thought. 

Deep down Daphne hopes that he's finally building up the nerve to ask her to move in with him. Something he's been avoiding lately.

"Now I know what I was put on this earth to do," he says. 

"Eat McDonalds?" she teases him.

Will shakes his head, "No I'm not joking," and he stares at her with an expression of such seriousness that she stops smirking. Will grabs her hand and takes a deep breath, "I know you're going to think that I'm crazy - but - I've decided that I want to help people."

"You mean like volunteer?" Daphne asks. 

"No I mean like..." he tries to find the right words without sounding batshit crazy, "More like uh how Batman helps people." Will furrows his brow, knowing the reaction that he's going to get from her. 

"Are you fucking serious?" she blurts out in disbelief. 

_The next morning/Day 1 one of training..._
Five O'clock in the morning, the radio clock alarm rings and Will slowly grunts his way to wakefulness, absently slamming his hand over the clock's snooze button. As he rises, Daphne sits up on the other side of the bed. "Geez Will I thought you were just joking. I can't believe you're actually going through with this!" she says in a concerned voice. 

Will shakes his head as he puts on his sweats, an old gray Adidas hoodie, and sweatpants, that he bought five years ago when he resolved to go on a diet, but never used, in fact the tickets are still attached. "I'm a man on a mission Daph and I need to be in peak Human condition for it," he says resolutely before tripping to the floor as he hops on one leg to put on his sweatpants. 

A minute later, Will shambles out the door and inserts his iPod earphones, playing the one song guaranteed to get any fat ass in the active frame of mind. The sun isn't even up yet as Will exits his apartment building and he does a few stretches on the steps before jogging down the sidewalk and rounding the corner. He figures he'll go about 2 miles before turning back around. 

_5 Minutes later..._
Daphne puts on a pot of coffee in the kitchen, unable to go back to sleep. "What am I going to do with him," she mutters. 

Suddenly the front door slams open and Will staggers through, clutching his right side and panting heavily. He makes it to the couch and drops onto it like a stone. 

"Will what happened?!" she exclaims and runs towards him.

Will raises a thumbs up towards her and smiles but it comes across more like he's constipated, "Good.....first....day....of training...." he gasps. 

"But you were only gone for like five minutes?" she interjects. 

Will nods, "Baby steps," he says before passing out.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2009)

Wayne Enterprises was as busy as ever. Recently the corporation has begun a massive project aimed at distributing afordable food to Gotham's poor.

Emilia Sanders worked under this project as an organizer. It was an easy job, but keeping some of the workers in line was occasionaly tiring. Currently she and her group were at the docks, in one of Wayne's many warehouses.

"Bring those boxes here, I want to see if there's enough canned goods for the neighborhood we're working on next." Emilia barked at her subordinates, most of them treating her with relative apathy. She was young and fresh out of college, and as such was treated that way because of her inexperience. 

"Got it Sanders." Gregory McCoy, the man next in charge of the project said. Amongst all the workers Gregory was the one who had the most confidence in Sanders. Perhaps it was because she reminded him of himself when he was just starting out in Wayne Enterprises.

A few hundred meters away a man in a suit was having a smoke in front of a pawnshop. He looked at the truck where Emilia's employees were loading crates of canned goods, and took out his cellphone.

"Boss? This is Antonio. They've started carrying out most of the stuff. Looks like it wasn't a Misnomer after all." Antonio took out a letter from his pocket, containing a post card of Arkham.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 9, 2009)

*With Will/Week 2 of training...*
Will sits in a newly opened dojo along with seven others, in the basement underneath a Chinese restaurant. He quickly realized that he would need to take self defense training to be an effective crime fighter, but unfortunately he couldn't afford to travel to Tibet and train with mystical fighting monks, or with Richard Dragon, or even friggin' Steven Seagal for that matter. So he had to settle for this free 30 minute class designed to attract potential students. 

The Sensei who reminds Will of the instructor from Napoleon Dynamite walks back and forth in front his prospective students. He is a fairly tall man, standing a bit north of Six feet tall. His hair is fashioned into a severe buzz cut and he wears a t-shirt that says, _God Bless the NRA_. 

"Do you want to learn how to defend yourselves from the vile criminals that lurk the slums and back alleys of our city!" the instructor asks in  aloud and authoritative voice, as he eyes each of the students. Some of the students nod but most just stare blankly at him.  

"The fact is that the cops, Batman, Robin, or any other motherfuckin costumed Vigilante for that matter, can't always be there to save your ass!" Suddenly he slams his right fist into the palm of his left hand, creating a palpable thud. "SO YOU'VE GOT TO BE ABLE TO SAVE YOURSELF!" 

Will flinches wondering what a punch like that would do to his face. 

"Now I'm going to demonstrate to you the techniques that I honed after eight years with the Navy Seals," he declares and he begins to scan the class, "Who wants to be my guinea pig?" he asks with a smirk. Will immediately shoots his right hand into the air. 

The instructor nods at Will, "Okay let's go creampuff."  

"It's Will," Will interjects, as he stands up to face the man. 

"Whatever Humpty Dumpty, lets roll," the Instructor replies bluntly and he squares up with Will, putting his hands behind his back.

"Try and Incapacitate me by any means you feel necessary," he tells Will. 

Will looks at him uncertainly, "Uh you sure?" 

"ATTACK ME YOU SON OF A WHORE!" the instructor bellows, spittle flying out of his mouth. "JUST PRETEND I'M RAPIN YOUR MAMMY. WHAT YOU GONNA DO ABOUT IT?!" 

Will narrows his eyes at him for several seconds but then shrugs. Suddenly he points behind the man with alarmed eyes, "Holy shit that girl just fainted dude!" he exclaims. 

"What?!" the instructor starts to turn his head. 

*BABLAM! *

Will kicks him right in the jewels and air jets out of the man's lungs as he reflexively grabs his crotch and collapses to his knees. "I"m gonna kill you...." the instructor groans in a daze, as his face turns beat red. 

Will bows towards him then quickly spins around on his heels and runs towards the stairs. As he leaves the building he calls Daphne, "Hey I mastered Self Defense already. I took down a friggin Navy Seal!"


----------



## martryn (Sep 9, 2009)

Martin sits in his temporary working space at Drake Industries and busily types away at the computer screen.  His morning coffee sits beside him on the desk, long since untouched and cold.  The work here is fascinating.  

Lunch comes and goes.  Martin doesn't notice the passing of time.  Some of the breakthroughs Dr. Johnson made with his research are just too fascinating to ignore.  Martin is completely engrossed in the project.  To think that Lattice Field Theory and Color Confinement could be used in such a manner...

It's 6:30 PM when Martin looks up and realizes that he was a bit too involved with his work.  Reluctantly turning off his computer and packing up his desk, he leaves for the evening.  By the time he's hobbled to his Mazda, his stomach begins punishing him for missing lunch.  He heads to the nearest McGreasy's, hungry for fries.  Turns out the place was subjected to a failed robbery earlier this evening.  There is a giant truck parked inside the building, and cop cars have the roads surrounding it cordoned off.  _Oh well,_ Martin thought.  _Guess I'll have McDonalds instead.  Didn't I see something on the news a few weeks ago about that eating at Micky D's is a cure for cancer?  Idiots will believe anything.  Still, I do want some fries..._


----------



## No One (Sep 9, 2009)

Mizuki watched as Will rattled his brain trying to think of if the lady was with anyone. As he stood there in thought the woman from the couch came up saying she remembered. The woman was with two children. 

"Well I wonder where they are now, I haven't seen any kids around here. Well thanks though." It was just as she thought, the lady was defiantly with someone. Where they were now was a mystery.

Mizuki sighed, she started walking off towards some other officers. "Don't hurt yourself Will.", she says as she walks away.

Mizuki started talking with another officer and told him about the children, "That woman had two kids, you gotta find them. They are around here somewhere." The officer nodded and patted her back, "Alright, Nagasaki go home and get some sleep we got it from here." She nodded. "I will give you a ride in my patrol car." She nodded again and followed him.

The ride home was long and quiet, the two officers never said anything the entire way. Mizuki just stared out the window. The only verbal discussion was her giving him directions. When they finally reached her house and they said their good byes and Mizuki walked up to her house.

She heard something behind, Mizuki quickly turned around but saw nothing but the patrol car driving away. She walked into her house and took her belt off then she took her uniform shirt off leaving her tank top on. And finally removed her pants.

Mizuki walked into her room and fell on her bed falling asleep instantly...


----------



## martryn (Sep 9, 2009)

"Martin, this is Colonel Hightower.  Colonel, this is the head of research on the new prototype."

Martin shook hands with the 40 something Army colonel, liaison between the Drake and the military.  Dr. Johnson was spending the day leading him around the facilities.  Just a standard check-up to make sure there weren't any snags.  Something that the colonel could take back to Washington and present in a Power Point presentation to some Army bigwigs who likely wouldn't pay attention to much of it.  

With the colonel was his staff: two other officers and half a dozen enlisted men.  The officers had notepads; the enlisted men were heavily armed.  Martin became brutally aware of his own concealed weapon.  Drake Industries allowed him to keep it on him in the building.  Since he cleared security, an extra firearm in the building would be more beneficial than harmful, especially with Martin's background. 

"So, Dr. Ostager, tell me about the project you're working on."  Martin had to glance at Dr. Johnson to get the go ahead.  

"Well, colonel," Martin began, "it's a bit complicated, and science heavy, but basical..."

"You can just give it in layman's terms, if you will, Martin," interjected his supervisor.

"Ok, then," continued Martin, "basically this weapon will be fired like a rifle, but using some scientific mumbo jumbo, actually penetrates the target simultaneously from both the front and the back.  What Dr. Johnson has done, and what I have verified these last few days, is figure out a way to duplicate the matter of the projectile from the vacuum and cause the initial bullet to fragment.  One fragment will return to the rifle where it will be joined by a recently created duplicate, while the other will connect with it's new partner inside the target.  The projectile is really thin, and we'll never be able to increase it's size, but we're working on duplicating this feat, compounding it several thousand times, so that, while each 'bullet' will be hair thin, we'll have thousands of hair thin holes in a very small space in the target.  So many, you should be able to see right through him.  Very deadly.  

"This means we're working on a rifle with no kick, no need to reload, no ammunition, and with no danger of of the weapon over penetrating the target endangering those behind.   Pinpoint accuracy.  Though, of course, due to the nature of the weapon, there will indeed appear to be an exit wound.  Quite fascinating.  It'll take probably a few more months, maybe even years, but eventually we'll have this light weight enough for practical use.  And then we'll work on range and cost efficiency."

Martin beamed.  His new job, however temporary, was super fucking cool.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 9, 2009)

*6 hours ago…*

“Just take those old records off the shelf.”  Darla sang as she cracked the eggs to go on the stove.  “I’ll just sit and listen to ‘em by myself…” she spun around as the eggs began to sizzle.  “Today’s music ain’t got the same soul…”  Grabbing the spatula Darla swung her hips and dancing to the beat in her head.  “I like that old time rock and roll…Don’t try and take me to a disco…You’ll never even get me out on the floor…In ten minutes I’ll be late for the door…I like that old time rock and roll!”  Darla continued to sing as she cooked the orders coming in causing the others in the kitchen to chuckle at her in amusement.  

Burgers, fries, eggs, pancakes, they all flew off the grill as Darla cooked and sang.  The kitchen was lively and moved quickly.  A few of the staff joining in with her as she sang in the greasy kitchen of the old diner.  Even the customers were amused at the voice coming through the opening behind the counter.  The dinner rush moved smoothly as she continued to sing moving from one song to the next but usually coming back to the same one.  Nobody complained about the music repeat, enjoying the way she sang, some even calling out requests and making her laugh.

It was toward the end of the late night rush that a different scent invaded the kitchen.  For a moment the people in the kitchen paused almost sniffing the air before they all turned to Darla.  “Darla!”  One cook yelled.

“Move your hand!”  The busboy yelled.

“You’re burning!”  The waitress said as she rushed between the double doors.

“Huh?  What?”  Darla said trying to bring herself out of the song to acknowledge what the others were saying until she looked down.  “Oh damn.  Not again…” she said with a sigh.  She lifted her hand from the grills surface before looking at the skin bubbling and oozing on her hand.

“Oh that’s…oh god…”  The busboy shivered and ran for the bathroom.

The chef rushed over and doused a cloth in cold water and wrapped Darla’s hand with it.  “You need to get to the hospital.”

“Yeah.  I know…”  Darla sighed not wanting to stop because she was having to much fun.  

“Don’t worry Hun.  I’ll drive you.”  The older waitress said taking off her apron.  “Martha you got the shift for a bit?”

“Yeah don’t worry Mary!”  she called back through the doors.

“Alright let’s go…”  Mary said leading Darla through the back doors and to her car.

“I can take the bus.  I always do…” Darla said not wanting to bother the woman.  She just shook her head and opened the car doors.  

“I can’t believe that doesn’t hurt.”  Mary said as they drove.

“Never does…”  Darla said beginning to sing again, much to Mary’s surprise.


*1 hour ago at the hospital…*


“Next!”  The lady behind the desk called as the cop was ushered into the back.

“Hiya Sandy!”  Darla said bouncing up to the counter.

“Darla…” Sandy said with a sigh.  “What did you do this time?”

She held up her hand with the wet towel around it.  “Burnt myself on the grill.  Should I show you?”

“Oh god no.  I…your injuries…you know the drill.”  Sandy said with a shiver, remembering the first time Darla showed her an injury.

“Yep…here are the papers.”  Darla handed the woman the clipboard.

“Okay…it will be a bit Hun.”  She said gesturing to all the people around them.

“No worries.  Not like it hurts!”  Darla giggled causing the woman to laugh.

“True…very true…”  Sandy grinned setting the paperwork down to enter in the information.  “Alright Sweetie…they will call you back in a bit.”

“Okay thanks!”  Darla said bouncing toward a chair and looking up and watching the television.


*Now…*

The screams echoed around her as the man with the flamethrower began his tirade.  Darla wasn’t fazed at first, having drifted off into a peaceful slumber.  But, it didn’t take long for the shouts of the people to invade her dreams.  “Wha…what’s going on…”  she mumbled looking up with drowsy eyes.  

Darla took in the scene around her with a bit of confusion.  “What the…” she said looking at the pregnant woman on the floor her legs scorched.  “Oh!  It smells like bar-b-que!”  she said slapping her hands together in excitement before clamping her injured hand over her mouth.  “I think I need to be quiet…” Darla then glanced at the TV.  “Wow!  We are on the TV.!  I’ve never been on the TV. before.  Well not recently.  I mean they did do that show about my…”  Her voice trailed off as what she assumed was death walking in the door.

“Somebody is going to die!”  Darla squealed in excitement.  “Wait…it’s not me is it?  I mean I know I’m going to die.  But…it’s just my hand…”  The thought made her start crying until the man attacked him.  “That’s it!  Show death you won’t go!”  she said sitting on the back of her chair and watching the show.


----------



## Caedus (Sep 9, 2009)

John eyed the punch towards his head, this was his perfect opportunity. The man then ducked his head to avoid the punch as he adjusted his body, placing himself closer to Jesse. He was in pain from the previous punches to his body but he was a fighter and it seemed his strategy was about to work. He then swiftly moved upward, firing a haymaker. The punch flying from the ground up and into the chin for a deadly connection. The punch was a little slower then the previous punchers but if connected, the damage would have likely been tremendous...a likely true knockdown if not knockout punch..


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 9, 2009)

With Nate

It was breaktime for Nate and after grabbing some coffee, he checked in on the patients from that McGreasy's incident.Together with his favorite nurse, he visited their beds.Easy enough since the four main injured of the incident were in the same room, and looked over their charts.The whole chart thing was just a diversion, it wasn't like they could just walk up and stare at their disfigurements.At least now it looked like they had a reason being there.

When having gotten a good look at the various injuries, the two went to grab another cup of coffee and then like the schoolgirls they were they went to gossip about it."So you weren't on duty when the incident took place?"They were talking about the incident in the hospital, the second one of the night where a patient attacked staff members after receiving treatment, this incident involved the McGreasy's robber.

"No, thank god....As you know I work that ward so I probably would've lost an ear or something"As she said this she struck a cross."No,I changed my schedule because my babysitter couldn't work on Tuesday nights anymore."

It fell silent for a moment, like always when her child was mentioned the mood shifted.

The thing was that Nate always had a thing for Gabriella, something that appeared to be mutual, but the fact that she already had a kid prevented him from acting on it.Not that he was one of those, save yourself for marriage kinda guy but he just didn't want the hassle of a kid.If things worked out between him and Gabriella he'd become "uncle" Nate......At 22 becoming a stand in dad wasn't something he was looking forward to.

Nate cut the tension."Lucky."He said, referring to Gab being off duty during the incident."Those big ears of your's were what attracted me to you."He joked.

Gab laughed and hit him playfully on the shoulder, both shot a look around to see if they were alone.When they were sure of it they just proceeded with the conversation.

Nate looked up, they were standing in a stairwell and one floor up was the roof access."You still smoke?"He said in an invating manner, when she nodded the two headed up and went out on the roof.Taking a seat on the ledge, Nate handed her a cigarette and then held out a light for her before lighting his own.

"You know, you'd expect better from a doctor."Gabri joked.

"Ah well, what can I say."Nate replied."I like my poisons."He didn't expect Gabri to get that one though, after all she knew nothing of that other side of his life."

Hours earlier with J.D.

With the mother of all headaches the uneducated fool woke up, he peeked out of the corner of one eye and noticed there were quit some nurses and orderlies around him and two cops could be seen standing outside.He was strapped to the bed, full aware he wouldn't get out of it himself he had to resort to a painful trick.

There were several more patients in the room, the hospital was too overcrowded to give him the security he really needed and so as soon as he saw nobody had their eyes on him.He twisted his upperbody and then his left arm until he felt that awful shot of pain and that pop noise.

Still pretending to be unconscious he silently laid there, in a manner that would made his freshly dislocated shoulder standout but only if you looked at it, his instinct told him that if he pushed this too much by groaning or any other more noticeable way of drawing attention to himself, would make the plan fail since the responder would be more hesitant if it seemed like he could wake up any moment.

But now, with him lying there silently, it looked as if his shoulder had been dislocated all this time.An orderly noticed this and immediately walked over."I could've sworn this wasn't here just a few minutes ago."Blaming his fatigue, he started to loosen the strap holding J's wrist down."Mary could you give me a hand, I need to pop his joint back in."The nurse did give him a help, then with another awful pop it went back in.

All the while Jay was gritting his teeth, now with the orderly intending to bind him again, J.D. ended the charade.He grabbed the orderly by his hair and pulled him over the bed.Threw him right over it and right into the nurse.He had and so got to work, He freed his other hand and when two other orderlies came at him, while a nurse went to call the cops standing outside, Jay pulled out the catheter of the IV and then grabbed the IV pole with both hands.With one mighty swing he smashed both of the orderlies in the head.

With a couple of seconds bought, he freed his legs and then picked up the pole again with one hand while the other pulled up the nurse next to his bed and he used her as a human shield as the cops came in.He flew towards them, the human shield prevent them from shooting them and he started swinging wildly with the pole.He hit the cop closest to him in the arm, making him drop the gun.Then a shot was fired, the other was a rookie, panicked and shot the nurse by accident.

The bullet didn't go trough and Jay discarded his human shield, throwing it towards the rookie cop.Then pressing his advantage he bashed the rookie with the pole, surely breaking a couple of ribs and then flung the pole at the cop he disarmed a moment before.

He yoinked a second and nearby pole, forcibly pulling the catheter out of the patient making use of the IV, and flung the pole trough the window before leaping out of the window.

When scanning the room earlier he noticed he wasn't that high up from his windowside bed.IT was only three floors up and he took his chances with the three story fall instead of wrestling his way out of an hospital surely riddled with cops after he injured a handful of them earlier the night.

He was lucky, a car was parked right where he was going to land and with a loud bang he crashed into the car, went right trough the roof the car.

"Did you just see a big guy with red hair crash into a Volvo?"

Two vagrant looking fellows overheard this, they had just climbed out of a manhole."That can't be a coincidence."Their boss got hired by some guy for a big event that was coming up, among the things they were supposed to make in order for that event was getting this red haired guy to come to the party.Though this redhead was one of many, the client seemed to have a penchant for big crazy guys, since there were a whole bunch of guys on the client's christmas list.They were all nobodies though, at best up and comers.

"Well let's drag him out of that car, and get him the hell away from there."One of the bums said before they hurried over and did exactly that.By the time the cops showed up, they had already retreated to the sewers.


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 9, 2009)

As John's fist came towards Jesse's face, he twisted around to keep it from hitting him. As he twisted, the immense power of John's punch was all released into Jesse's right elbow as his fist made contact with it. Jesse heard a crack, and began to feel a severe pain in his elbow. He grunted in pain as he tried to will himself to keep from yelling. Jesse backed away quickly, his right arm hanging limply as pain surged through it. Jesse quickly pulled out his .44 Magnum and fired several shots at John, but didn't have time to see if they hit. He quickly turned around, climbing to the second floor of an apartment building behind him and then using the fire escape to get to the roof. He knew he was in no condition to fight, and fully intended to finish what he started.

"I'll see you again, John!" he yelled behind him, as he continued running from roof to roof, and in the distance he thought he heard police sirens. Probably someone found the clerk at the gas station, Jesse thought, as he smiled, despite the intense pain in his left arm. He knew this could be the beginning of a new rivalry, and he knew this could be the beginning of a bigger reputation in Gotham.


----------



## Caedus (Sep 9, 2009)

John kept his pose upon completion of his blow but cursed as he felt the sting of bullets pierce through his body. Lucky, his aim was mostly off to the dark and various other factors. But the pain was immense and the young man fell down...it hurt more then any punch he had been received in his life. If he went to the hospital, this would have been reported...damage his reputation. The thought sickened him...but he couldnt lie around here, he had to get help He was sure a bullet or two had piereced his arm, maybe another in his shoulder. Despite the pain, he was ready to run but had heard police sirens approaching. He lowered his head in disappointment...this was going to be bad..if he was going to live, it meant staying here..


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 9, 2009)

Flamefreak raises his flamethrower and releases a stream towards the Executioner. "fuck." He let's go of the rope and sends the man flying into the wall as he allows himself to fall back. His left arm caught in the blaze, "Guh..." He clenches his hand into a fist and grits his teeth. Flamefreak seemed to have hit his head hard against the wall, he wasn't moving much. "What makes you think your not evil." He rips off a piece of his cape and wraps it around his arm. "You kill innocents who had nothing to do with your wife's death." 

He stops for a moment, thoughts flood his mind just by saying those words. "Mom... Dad.... I'm home!" His right fist clenches this time, Images of his past take over and the world around him fades away....

Years ago-----

"Hey mom?" A young Adam opens up the door to his house. "Dad?" He looked around the house, obvious signs of a break in. The house was in shambles, everything flipped, tossed and turned upside down. "My.. my first chance to be like a real policeman!" He thought to himself, rushing towards the fireplace and grabbing a sharp fire stoker. "Don't worry..." Adam thought to himself as he slowly marched up the steps.

"I can do this.." He looked around carefully, noticing his parents door open. "I can do this...." He crept over to the door and peaked inside. His parents were tied up and gagged on their bed. The thief had his back turned to Adam, he wished he could see the mans face. "Alright." Adam took a deep breath and walked into the room slowly.

As he got closer, he could tell his parents were trying to stop him. He had no choice though, He had to stop the crook.. who else would... Adam slowly raised the fire stoker, It's all he had. One hit to the back of the head, that should be enough... He took one step forward, but he had failed to see the picture frame that now laid crushed under his foot.

"What the hell?" The burglar quickly turned around, Adam swung down but his weapon was caught. "The hell do you think you are punk!?" The man ripped the stoker away from him. "You think you're tough you piece of shit!?" He stabs forward, Adam raises his left hand instinctively. The stoker rips through the core of Adam's palm and out the other side moving towards his head.

With out a choice, Adam moved his hand and forces the attack to rip through his right cheek instead. "GUAH!!!" He screams as the burglar pulls the weapon from his hand. "Heh, That's all you got kid?" The man hit's Adam with the metal weapon, knocking him down. "Come on! Try harder!" He kicks Adam's stomach and begins to beat on him with the fire poker. "COME ON!" He laughs as he kicks and beats the bleeding Adam.

"This is the real world kid, Ain't no hero's comin to save you." The criminal whispers in his ear. "And Ain't no one going to save your parent's either." He removes a gun from his pants. "You see?" BLAM! His father's head explodes. "BWAHAHAHA!!!! YOU SEE THAT!?" The man laughs. "Wait, Let me show you again." BLAM! His mother's head explodes, Adam's eyes just widen to the point of near ripping. "That's the real deal kid!" The man kicks Adam's head to knock him out. 

"I'll get em.... all of em....." Those thoughts are the last ones that echo through his head before he loses complete consciousness. 

Current-

"If you're going to kill some one." The Executioner ties up flame freak's arms and his flame throwers tank. "You kill someone who deserves it." He takes a few steps backwards and raises his gun at the mans gas tanks. "I am the Judge, You've been charged with assault with a deadly weapon, attempted murder, murder in the first degree and kidnapping." He pauses for a moment. "How do you plead?" He asks the flame freak. "THEY DESERVE IT FOR WHAT-" THWACK! The judge pistol whips him. "I didn't ask you if they deserved it."

He then steps away once more. "We the Jury find you... GUILTY!" he screams. "The Executioner will now decide your punishment." He clicks the hammer back on his gun. "Death, by fire." BLAM!!!! one shot pierces the tank and causes an explosion that engulfs the flame freak. "HOLY CRAP ARE YOU GETTING THIS!?" Serene shouts at Marcus. "Every second of it." Marcus grins. "Looks like we got some interestin guy...." He thinks to himself.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 9, 2009)

Drake Industries-

Another day of learning...well more like listening to Dr. Neil blather on about stuff that Matt mostly knows. He's sure that Neil knows more that what he shows the interns, but he still questions if he knows more than Matt himself. 

As everyone begins to leave, Matt quickly unlocks his drawer and takes out all of the tools and machines that he's been working on and tosses them in his bag. He heads out of the door when he hears Neil's voice, "Bringing our work home with us are we Mr. Ritter?" 

Matt freezes, he doesn't want anyone to know about his plans, especially not someone working for Drake Industries, "E-excuse me sir?" he asks politely, "That survey," he says pointing at a paper sticking out of his bag, "Very few interns decided to take it, glad to finally see you taking some initiative, something your father would have done."

He looses himself for a moment, "You-" he wants to say, _"You have no right to talk about my father..."_ but instead, what comes out is, "You have no idea how happy I am to be compared to my father," he says with a fake smile before leaving the building.

He crumples the paper and tosses it into the garbage, "I've got bigger plans then some stupid survery jackass..." he says eyeing his bag and rushing home to get to work.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 9, 2009)

Jackie watched in horror as the events unfolded infront of him. Too fast. Flamefreak, in the face of this hooded vigilante had thrown Jackie to one side to try and fire some more flame at the man, however he was soon tied up and his tank shot. 

He had been saved from the Flamefreak but not from the subsequent fire that spread. Being in such close proximity to the loon on fire, Jackie too caught on fire. "Ahhhhh! Someone helllp!" Jackie screamed as the flames crawled up his shirt burning as they did. One of the doctors was quick witted enough to grab the fire extinguisher and use it on Jackie, his left arm was burnt but he was ultimately safe.

The same could not be said about the hospital. A fire that had been lit earlier had found itself into the chemical storage cupboard.

FWOOSH!

The fire suddenly picked up, greedily taking over the building. An explosion rocked the building. "Why aren't the sprinklers coming on?!" the head nurse screamed. 

"Never mind! We have to get out of here!" the doctor shouted. "Get the patients, don't forget the babies!" there was mass panic, the fire services had not arrived yet either. Jackie struggled up 

"I'll help...I'll...help.." he said before falling unconscious. 

"We have to get everyone out!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 10, 2009)

_*Week 4 of training: Batman are you there? *_
"I don't think he's coming," Daphne mutters in a tired voice. 

"He will, he will, he's probably just busy. You know fighting the Joker or whoever!" Will replies as he adjusts the Bat Signal. 

He and Daphne sit on the rooftop of their 10 story apartment building, on foldout beach chairs, looking up at the night sky. Will holds a giant maglite in his hands over which he's pasted a black bat stencil. He flicks the light on and off at the sky hoping to draw the attention of the caped crusader. After almost a month of sporadic training he had come to the conclusion that he should ask the advice of other crime fighters, like to get some tips on how to kickstart his would be crimefighting career. So who better to start with then The Batman he thought.  

After another hour of waiting Daphne's patience begins to wain. It's starting to get cold and her back is getting sore. She sighs inwardly, wondering how much more of this she can take. At first she coddled Will and pretended to be supportive of his efforts, of course thinking that he would eventually see reason after a week or so. However it hasn't let up in fact he's become even more obsessed, sometimes waking up at odd hours of the night and scribbling down potential crimefighting names. She wonders if he really has gone insane and even worse, what does it make her for enabling him. 

"Maybe I should pretend to rob you," Will suggests, "Your screams might attract him."

"Or wake up half the neighborhood and get us arrested," she corrects him.

"You know I'd settle for freakin Robin at this point, and I don't mean this new guy, he knows how to dress at least. I'm talking about the gay one from the old days, with the green short shorts, and Peter Pan shoes," Will mumbles in disappointment. 

*With Stephanie...*
Stephanie sits in her cramped office which she shares with another junior level Assistant District Attorney. She proofreads one of the senior attorney's briefs, almost instantly memorizing the words as she reads along. A gift she's always had since she was a child.

A folded newspaper lands on her desk suddenly. Steph looks up and sees her boss standing at the open door with a frustrated face. "Have you read the paper yet?" he asks her. 

Stephanie shakes her head, "No not yet," a lie of course, she read the paper and she knows exactly what he's referring to. In fact she's committed the article in question to memory already.   

"Someone offed Brindel. Shot the son of a bitch between the eyes," he exhales deeply and shakes his head in clear exacerbation, "We were building that case for a year and now its all fucked, just like that," he snaps. 

Stephanie puts on a mock expression of sympathy, "Well look on the bright side. That's one less murdering serial rapist on our streets." 

He looks at Stephanie with a curious expression, "And what about the potential 10 gangsters his testimony would've put behind bars." 

Stephanie shrugs, "Coulda, shoulda, woulda. You and I both know the Mob would've gotten to him sooner or later. Why should we deal in hypotheticals when there's wrong going on right now," she replies succinctly, "All I'm saying is that maybe one less Martin Brindel in the world is a good thing. Sounds like justice to me" 

Her boss shakes his head, "Vigilantism isn't justice."  

"Tell that to the parents of the 16 year old girl he murdered," she retorts.

"You're hopeless," he mutters and walks away. 

Stephanie sticks her tongue out at him as he turns his back to her.


----------



## martryn (Sep 10, 2009)

"Dr. Eichenberger!  Hi!"  Martin greets his department head.

"Martin!  Good to see you, son.  We've been worried about you.  I take it working over at Drake isn't too bad?"  Dr. Rudolph Eichenberger had been the department head of the Physics Department for the last 20 years.  Martin had him for classes as an undergrad, and again in grad school.  He was Martin's doctoral advisor, and the two had shared many beers at The Bowman down the street from the University over the years.  When Martin got out of the military Dr. Eichenberger was only too quick to offer Martin a research job at the University.  

"They're treating me fine, sir.  Really, really fascinating stuff.  Time flies by.  I'm obsessed with this project.  Can't get it out of my mind.  Hopefully I'll be done in another ten weeks or so and I can return to my offices here.  I'm missing lunch over there."  Martin's stomach growled at just that moment, seemingly emphasizing the point. 

"Hmmmm," the portly and balding older man mused, "what brings you back here today?"

"Last Thursday of the month.  Payday!  Thought I'd come pick up my mail as well, and grab a few things in my office.  Need to refer to some work I did last year that I didn't have on my stick."

Dr. Eichenberger was chuckling.  "Well, you hurry back to us.  There's some new projects that we've gotten a hold of as well.  We'll need your help to work on it."


----------



## Kuno (Sep 10, 2009)

_*Serena…*_

The moonlight waned as Serena sat on the roof.  So much excitement going on around the city unnoticed by the young woman as her mind continued back to the days before.  To the time that made her who she is…


_13 years ago…_

“I can’t believe…” The young girl sobbed into her pillow.  “My friends…they just…my friends…”  The tears soaked into the soft fabric of the pillow as they fell continuously.  So much time had gone by as she laid there.  The images of what had happened stamped into her head like some horror movie.  Just playing over and over.  

Serena had heard her parents moving about the house, asking her if she was coming down for dinner.  Asking if she wanted something to drink.  Each comment and question ignored by the girl.  Even their soft comforts, apologies, and explanations fell on deaf ears as she cried for her lost friends.  

“They will pay…” Serena mumbled sitting up.  She rubbed her red and swollen eyes as she looked around her room.  Slowly she got up and went to the door and peeked out.  The night still reigned through the house as she crept forward, listening to her father’s soft snores coming from their bedroom.  Moving silently down the stairs she went to the kitchen and opened the back door.  A couple of shadows seem to move through the doorway but Serena had another plan in mind as she walked to the butcher block and pulled out a long knife, it’s long silver blade reflecting the moonlight that came through the window.

A malicious grin spread across Serena’s face as she looked toward the ceiling at where her parents bed would be.  “You will pay…” she said softly creeping up the stairs.


_12 years and 6 months ago…_

“Order in the court!”  The judge yelled slamming his gavel down.  “Control yourselves or you will be thrown out!”  He glared around the room then nodded toward the jury.  “You may continue…”

“Thank you, Your Honor.”  The head juryman said to him before looking down at the paper and repeating himself.  “We find the defendant guilty of murder in the second degree…” He began cringing as he waited for the outburst that didn’t come this time.  “We recommend that the defendant be incarcerated in a psychiatric institute for children until her twenty-first birthday.”  He sighed in relief, along with the rest of the jury as no one made a fuss this time.

“Very well.”  The judge looked at the Serena with pity at her small age.  Questions flew through his mind at what would cause a child at such a young age to commit such crimes but he sighed.  ‘It’s not my place to question any more…’ He thought as the gavel came down ending the case.

“They were my friends…”  Serena mumbled as the bailiff led her away.


*Darla…*

“Wow…you really can’t cheat death…”  Darla mumbled her eyes wide as she coward behind her chair, watching the trial in front of her.  “He will…just…”  It was then the man basically exploded.  “It definitely is bar-b-que time!”  she giggled as she ducked.  

After a moment she peeked out and watched more explosions.  “Wow…guess I won’t get my hand fixed…”  She crouched behind the chair watching people panic and giggled as the police officer ran around on fire.  “Stop!  Drop!  And, Roll!”  she yelled giggling.  “Even I learned that…” Darla continued to giggle as the doctor put him out.  “Guess I should be going.  I probably have something at home that could fix it.”  She frowned down at her hand before standing.  “Or…Serena!  She’s out now!  I bet she can fix it for me.  She can fix anything for me!”  Darla squealed with glee.  She began to skip as she headed for the door ignoring the panicked people racing around.  “The roof, The roof is on fire!  The roof, the roof is on fire!”  Darla giggled throwing her hands in the air as she left through the doors.  "We don't need no water.  Let the friend burn!"


----------



## Caedus (Sep 10, 2009)

"The press are gonna love this. Pro Boxer in the day, wannabe Superhero at night" The cop smirked, laughing as John was being attended to for his bullet injuries.
"Hey dont be mad Pat, you just dont like John cuz you lost money because of this guy. You don't bet against Johnny" Another cop said, joining in the conversation.
"All right...I told you all I know. You've seen the tape recordings from the store. I didnt do anything so I very much would like to leave as soon as possible" John stated, slightly annoyed. 
"Relax Johnny, you aint done getting fixed up. We'll look for the guy who done this but here's a reminder. You try doing this shit again, your likely to end up dead" Pat said before walking off, once again showing his dislike. 
John found it irritating when people at person called him Johnny. When Boxers were cheered on, usually their name sounded like it was meant for it..

_Manny! Manny!
Ali! Ali!
Rocky! Rocky!
_
And so forth. 

_John! John!

Jordan! Jordan!_

Shouting John didnt seem right and shouting Jordan also sounded a bit off. It was typical for the population to adjust and call the young boxer Johnny so when they cheered and said his name...it had a nice loud combined chant to it. The man gritted his teeth as his wounded pained at him as he eagerly was waiting to leave. He wouldnt have a fight for months and he was sure his trainer wouldnt be happy knowing this would somehow get to his attention.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 10, 2009)

at the Hospital-

"This... this is unbelievable!" Serena shouts. "Did you see that!? The executioner just blew that man up!" She shouts, forgetting she was on TV... "It... It's like a movie or something....." She blinks, just watching the flame spread. "Wait... THE HOSPITAL'S ON FIRE!" she screams. "Serena." Marcus's voice snaps her out of it. "Right, Sorry... Um..." She looks at the fire. "The hospital's on fire and i don't know what to do..., a man was just murdered live on camera.. i'm not sure how many patients are inside... but..."

BOOM!!!! The executioner breaks out of a window, carrying the pregnant woman over his shoulder. "COME ON!" He shouts to the rest of the people in the hospital. His arm is in excruciating pain, but he can't focus on that right now. "Let's see if we can get an interview!" Serena rushes over. "Hello sir! you just killed a madman live on TV! What do you have to say?" She held the mic up as high as she could to try and get to his mouth. 

"Scum deserve to die. It's pretty simple, now stop standing there with your thumb up your ass and call 911 god damn it!" He shouts at her as he rushes back into the hospital to try and help whoever was left outside.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 11, 2009)

In Gotham's underworld

A new player had arrived on the scene, rumor was it that it was out of towner with resources that rivaled that of the current Gotham Crimelord. Few had dealt directly with this new arrival though but his proxies had been drawing  lot of attention.

Most notable was the fact they were hiring and recruiting local talent, no specific reason was given but they needed the manpower for something big.And they weren't just after manpower, over the course of the last week a great deal of guns and ammunition were acquired as well, there were rumors that this new player intended to start the third World War in Gotham though most wrote them off as exaggerations. 

But still, all this chatter was drawing a lot of attention.And not just from criminals, various established and those....Not so established, vigilantes were preparing themselves.Ready to respond when the thing would go down.

With Nate

He had completed his shift and had just managed to get back home when his new cell phone rang, it was pre-paid and given to him by the leader of this Zodiac organization Nate had been accepted into the day before.
It was Dragon, who informed Nate of the recent activity in the Gotham underworld and then told them that he and Rabbit were loaned out to this new guy.Just the two of them though, apparently the rest of crew were preoccupied with an assignment of their own.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 11, 2009)

Gotham's  Gold Star Casino

It was a big night tonight, the elite of Gotham had gathered for an annual fund raiser.All of the big names had made an appearance on the red carpet, the most famous of which being Gotham's own Bruce Wayne.

Seeing as this was Gotham, the city's finest had prepared themselves well and had every square inch around the casino covered.Only a minimum of men were inside, the building had already been at it's max but they weren't worried about the people inside.No, they were ready for The Joker crashing a blimp into the building, or Firely crashing trough a window and then setting the place on fire.The usual things one could expect to happen in Gotham at night.

But as midnight came and the televised celebrity poker tournament was nearing it's end the security proved to have been insufficient.

With little to no warning the majority of the staff working that night, dropped their trays of food and drinks and pulled out weaponry.But only a small part of the criminal workforce had been hiding in plain sight like this, with cops walking around the place it was too dangerous to risk having one of the "waiters" get identified as an wanted criminal.

No, the majority had entered trough several underground entrances leading to the basement. Entrances that had never supposed to have been there but that's what prep time and a couple of shovels and drills are for.

The tunnels had been sealed off but well placed sledgehammers quickly took down those brick walls when the main forces had to be in place.

Dozens off armed thugs stormed the fund raiser, the few cops present had quickly been taken care off by the waiters before and the tech guys quickly took command of the security systems present in the building.While the brunt of the police force had been gathered around the building there was little they could do with this many unknown variables, hostages and a high tech security system keeping them out.

All they could do was turn do a 180 and now stare at the building instead of watching the streets for signs of trouble.

Every criminal in the casino had a task in this chaos, one of those jobs being crowd control.Nate was one of those lucky chaps to be given that task, him together with Rabbit.He didn't know any of the others though.

With his mask on no one could recognize him, not that he hang in the same circles these people here did.

"Wasn't Bruce Wayne supposed to be at this table."He asked his fellow "Crowd Control guy", the large bald man just shrugged and then slapped a random hostage.

"Yo, where's Wayne!?"He asked the hostage.

"Leave him alone, how dare you no good hoodlums lay your filthy."One of the snobbier and braver hostages spoke up but Nate was on it.He took out a knive with one hand and grabbed a full champagne bottle with the other, he smashed the bottle down on the head of the hostage causing him to fall face down on the poker table.

Nate grabbed the man's hand and cut off his ring finger, wedding band and all."Alright, things like this will happen if you stand up to us, hell things like this will probably happen to you if you draw attention to yourself in some way so learn of this guy's mistake and make sure you don't get noticed."He said to the hostages near him, he wasn't sure ifif they heard him though as they were panicking and the man's screams were drowning out his voice.

He tossed the ring, which was still around the finger, to one of the other criminals."Here, you could use some more bling."He said sarcastically, the criminal in question was covered in jewelry from head to toe.

He picked up another bottle, the hostages around him flinching as he did so."No need to worry folks, I was just getting thirsty."He laughed as he opened the bottle and proceeded to drink from it.

"So where's our employer?"He hadn't seen the boss yet...Well he diddn't even know what he looked like but Nate assumed he would be here and have a masterplan ready because this whole plan seemed rather hopeless to him.There was money to be found here, not just from the casino itself but the wallets and belongings of the hostages but it certainly wasn't worth the risk they were taking here.Especially if you considered that the money would have to be spread over hundreds of criminals.

He was hoping the man in charge would knock his socks off, maybe something like holding these people for randsom.That seemed more profitable then knocking off a fund raiser like this.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 11, 2009)

Gotham's Gold Star Casino-

Josh leans against the wall of the casino in his trademark red sweatshirt, bandana covering his mask, and of course his aviator sunglasses on. He absent mindedly swings his chain around his hand. 

After finishing his last theft, he had found a buyer who was interested in more than just the goods that he had stolen. He wanted Josh, as well as several other criminals, to join him in an even bigger job. He watched as a man in a snake mask terrorized the victims. 

He whips his chain and grabs a bottle for himself to drink. He lifts his  mask just enough to get a long gulp and then tosses the bottle to the side, "Well that's one way to do it," he says to the snake man.

He takes a step forward and thrusts his chain forward. It wraps around one of the hostages. The man's eyes grow wide as he pulls the chain. The man flies towards Josh but he side steps, causing him to slam into the wall. 

He gives it another pull and side steps once again. This time the man crashes out one of the windows. The spectators watch in shock, the cops try to rescue the man but before they can even move he is pulled back into the casino screaming.

Josh walks up to the man and removes his chain from him. He is covered in bruises from his numerous crashes and has multiple cuts with broken glass from the window inside him, "Oh, seems like you've got something there," he rips out a piece of glass, making his cut even larger as he does so, "Oh, and another," he continues the process until there is no glass left in the man. 

He is dripping blood, and he is shaking in fear and pain, "See, you don't have to cut any body parts off to get the job done," he says dropping the last piece of glass.

*With Matt*

He has been working on something all night, with nothing but the sound of the TV for him to listen to. Suddenly something catches his focus, "Gotham's Gold Star Casino is currently under attack, the criminals have several hostages, the cops can't do anything but watch, hoping for a chance to help, but it doesn't look like it is coming."

He stops listening, "Gotham's Gold Star Casino..." he looks down at his work and then back at the TV, "That's not far...and I do need to test out all of this stuff," he rushes to the closet and comes out with a pile of clothes.

He throws on a white ski jacket with black stripes going down the sleeves and front. He throws it on and zips it up. He keeps his old pair of jeans as well as a pair of sneakers. Matt then grabs a ski mask and a pair of scissors.

After some work the top of the mask is cut off leaving enough to cover up to his nose. He slips it on as well as a pair of leather gloves and finally a pair of snowboarding goggles, "Guess that one snowboarding trip I decided to go on payed off somehow..." he says observing his get up.

Matt then grabs a string bag, tosses all of his work into it, and then throws it on his back. He heads out of the front door, "Gotham Casino...here I come."


----------



## martryn (Sep 11, 2009)

Martin sat, beer bottle in hand, cane disregarded on the floor behind the coffee table, staring at the TV.  Gotham's Gold Star Casino, one of Martin's favorite places to spend a lonely Saturday night, was the site of quite a commotion.  It was the night of one of Gotham City's most exclusive fund raisers, and of course, with all that money and wealthy patronage, the cops were swarming the place already, providing heightened security.  Yet STILL the fucking scum of the city had managed to take everyone by surprise, again, and hold the entire premises hostage.  

*sigh*

Martin was glad he decided to stay home tonight.  There wasn't much that would drag him to the casino during the annual fund raiser.  It's not like he had money to give away, and he'd feel uncomfortable trying to play some pai gow with so many influential people walking around.  Not to mention the risk to his own life.  

*swig*

Bottom of the can.  Martin looked over at the mini fridge in the corner where he kept his beer, and then back at the live news report on tv.  _Not worth it._  Martin reached for the remote and turned that shit up.  Might as well stay on top of it so he could contribute to the office gossip on Monday.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 11, 2009)

With Marcus-

"Serene! We just got word! Gotham Gold star casino is being taken over by thugs!" He shouts out of the van. "Tonight will make my carrier!" she squeals with glee, first a crazed man at a hospital and now this! The two quickly jump into the van. "GET GOING MARCUS!" she laughs as she points forward. "RIGHT AWAY!" THWAM!!! Something slams into the back of their van. "What the hell was that?" Marcus shouts. "JUST DRIVE!" Serene forces his leg down on the petal. "WAAH!!!!" 

The van speeds out of the hospital's parking lot, other news vans struggling to catch up to them. "Heh, Fuckin idiot's." Jason thinks to himself, he had taken over Marcus's body a while ago but didn't want Serene to find out. "As much as i hate my fucking brother and as much as i want his body. I need to keep the two of us a secret." He looks around. "I'll knock her out when i get there. Try and find some sort of mask and join in the fun."

As Jason enjoys the thoughts of participating in the deaths of Gotham's elite, The Executioner holds onto the satellite transmitter on top of the van. "It'd be a hell of a lot easier if my left arm wasn't torched." He thinks to himself, trying not to slide off every time the van makes a harsh turn. "Come on.. I'll slaughter the lot of you..." He looks down at his gun. "Death by firing squad. I think that will suit the type of scum they are."


----------



## martryn (Sep 11, 2009)

Flipping back and forth between channels Martin realized that this breaking story might be more important than normal.  Heaving a giant sigh, he limped to his cane on the ground, and then hobbled to the closet where he kept his VHS tapes.  

_I should get a tivo or something..._

Stopping by to get a cold MGD from the fridge, he inserted the tape into his old VCR, grabbed the remote from where it sat on top of it, let his cane fall to the floor, and collapsed back in the couch.  Clicking RECORD, Martin was satisfied that he was playing the role of the interested citizen well enough.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 12, 2009)

Fat Andre watched from the hacked surveillance cameras in his house in Gotham Hills. He sat in his indoor swimming pool, taking up most of it. Fat Andre was an understatement. It was like calling Jack the Ripper a pervert. He weighed close to 60 stone and needed hosing down to keep himself cool. The man could eat and he had 10 chefs on constant duty fixing him something or other. He had recently discovered the joys of the deep fried mars bar.

The Casino heist was going off like a dream. He laughed a huge laugh that seemed to shake the very windows.

"Dis is goin better dan expected. Ah shit, I half expected dem to shoot demselves with dem concealed weapons dey got. Dese guys....haha...prolly da worst wanna be ganstas I ever saw." Andre laughed.

"Don' worry brada (brother), you an me, we'll be meetin up real soon, jus like a promised mama."

"Ay! you fuckers we need more crazies in there!" Andre shouted into the headset

"Yes Boss. We got a few tracked and are getting them in on it." a voice said

"Good. The more the better!" 

---------------------------------------

Jackie was in a state of dream. The day had been a horrific one. His first partner was killed and he had been scarred. Then he was faced with Flamefreak but the man who 'saved' him was worse than the villain. Though he was held hostage, the man set flame freak on fire, burning Jackie all down the left side of his body, where the scar was.

This was Gotham. There was no good in it, only varying amounts of evil. Jackie stirred, he was in an ambulance and it was a bumpy ride. He was jolted awake when the ambulance took a particularly bad bump and sent Jackie flying off the bed. He was in agony, his left arm and side was horrendously burnt but he managed to open his eyes. Usually there should be a paramedic attending to him. There wasn't any, there was only the driver who went over another massive bump

"Hey! Slow it down." Jackie shouted.

"Sorry buddy, no can do. Boss says you are to be there in 22 minutes flat. If I'm even two seconds late..." there was silence

"Who...are you?" Jackie said twigging that this was not a paramedic.

"Janus. 2nd in command. Boss took an interest in you." Janus said turning around, he had half a mask on.

"Boss? No way...." Jackie said the ambulance getting further and further away from the hospital

__________________________

With Serena

"Hey, hey you up there!" a guy in a trenchcoat shouted at the creepy woman. "You wanna make a quick buck head to the casino! Boss'll give a fair share if you do!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 12, 2009)

In the Casino

Things were going smoothly, the casino was under their control and the PD was locked out.Well until the lights went out, it changed the atmosphere right away.
Most got nervous right away but there were a couple who had been expecting it anyways.It was a standard police procedure in a hostage situation.

"Hey tech geeks, fix the lights will ya."One of the criminals asked trough an headset."Hey, are you guys there!?"He said as he received no answer."Take some guys and check it out."A group of criminals headed out.

A minute later they called it in."They're all knocked out, I'm not sure about this....Computer system I guess, but it says it's shutdown and the passwords don't work anymore."

"What?"This meant that someone shut it down and then changed the passwords, something that worried him, not only could the cops just walk in now but this also meant someone skilled and stealthy was on the inside.

"It's got to be the bat, only that guy coulda pulled this off."The mention of the bat made the majority of the criminals present flinch while the hostages breathed a sigh of relief.

The Gotham police force were quickly alerted of the news, courtesy of a certain Butler in service of a certain Dark Knight.

"Fuck, I need guys to guard the doors, the rest watch the hostages and search this place for the bat."The person in charge shouted, he functioned as the right hand of Fat Andre.

With Nate

"Yeah, as if."Nate snorted, he wasn't going to be cannon fodder by standing in front of the police that were bound to storm the casino nor was he going after Batman, he'd be better off knocking himself out to get it over with instead of deluding himself he could make the bat break a sweat.Maybe in a couple of years.....

"I'm watching the hostages.....As a matter of fact."He took a female hostage, one of the more attractive ones and sat down, forcing the female on his lap after doing so."I've got a nice human shield, I'm sure I'll enjoy myself here while the rest of the bunch gets pwned by the bat."

With Johnny

Johnny on the other hand was thrilled."Woohoo!"He screamed loudly as he headed to the closest entry way, he was armed to the teeth and ready to take out some cops, maybe even a bat if one got in his way.


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 13, 2009)

Jesse was in a back alley behind the Gold Star Casino, his gun and daggers in concealed onhis body. Jesse had been at his home when he heard about the heist. He was watching one of the stolen TVs when he came upon a news broadcast about it. He decided to go and pretend to be one of the goons, see what they were all about. Jesse had been thinking about joining a gang, and if they were what he was looking for, he decided to check and see. If not...he could find another gang.

Jesse began to scale the building from behind by jumping from window to window until he got to the fourth floor, where a window was left unlocked. He pushed it up and peered inside...it was clear...it looked like it was a broom closet. Jesse climbed in, tiptoeing to the door and opening it just enough for him to see through and for it to be unnoticeable that anyone was in there.

There was a man standing guard just in front of the door, armed with an automatic weapon. Jesse quickly and quietly swung the door open, putting one hand over the man's mouth to muffle his voice, and dragging him in the broom closet, while quietly closing the door at the same time.

Jesse pulled the door closed still quielty but quickly, and all the time the man was too startled to do anything but try a futile attempt at screaming. Jesse swiftly pulled one of his daggers out and slit the man's throat, blood spewing out of it, bathing the broom closet in crimson liquid. A low gargle sound was coming from the man as he tried to breath and scream, but all he could do was grab at his throat and roll on the ground. Jesse immediately saw a flaw in his plan.

Jesse slapped his forehead in frustration. How could he not have thought of this before? He shouldn't have slit the man's throat. He should have tried a cleaner approach. The man's uniform was covered in blood. Jesse had a mask on...he supposed he could make it look like he was just killing one of the hostages for fun...yes...maybe that would work. Jesse swapped clothes with the dead man, throwing the man's automatic weapon out the window. Jesse planned on only using his daggers on this...like always.

He walked through the door, and descended the steps to the source of most of the action, grabbing himself a hostage, knocking him out, and using him as a shield just in case someone tried to attack him. He heard two goons mumbling about Batman being in the building, so he thought it was well played to grab a shield with a beating heart.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 13, 2009)

"I'll give you two choices." A hoarse voice spoke from the shadows. Jackie couldn't see who it was but given everything he could make a guess. Harvey Dent, former District Attorney, now one of the most feared whackos in Gotham, Two Face.

The Ambulance had stopped and Jackie had gotten out. It was a house, half painted, the number 22 nailed on the door, one 2 was normal, the other was burnt. Jackie wasn't one for psychology but he figured this was just how he worked. He was pushed inside the house when he heard the beginning of the end.

"Two choices but there not bad ones. You see, I like you. you came 2nd in your class, missing the mark by two marks. This is your second day on the job and you already have two scars on one half of your body. It makes me look a little favourably on you."

Jackie heard a coin being flipped. 

"Choice one. Stay with the police and become a double agent. Give me all the documents I need when I need it.

Choice two. Transfer to Arkham Asylum."

Jackie was dumbfounded, the second option was obviously better but there was definitely more to it. However this was Two face, Jackie had been kidnapped and he just had to say whatever to get the hell out of there.

"Okay....I'll do it...I'll...." Jackie stammered, the sheer presence of this man was overwhelming and he couldn't even see him

"DON'T LIE TO ME!" Two Face shouted. The tone was so much different, as if he were talking to another person. The madness and rage was evident. Jackie wet himself, "YOU'RE THINKING OF A DOUBLE CROSS AIN'T YA?!"

"WELL THAT'S FINE." a shot fired, the bullet piercing into Jackie's body sending him flying to the ground. As he writhed in pain he heard a coin flip, "I'LL MAKE THE DECISION FOR YOU. ARKHAM ASYLUM. I GOT ONE MORE BULLET AND I KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE JACKIE BOY."

"Janus send him there. You better come good Jackie boy." Janus came in dressed as a paramedic and Jackie was dragged away and loaded into the ambulance, headed for the asylum.

___________________________________________


----------



## Kuno (Sep 13, 2009)

*Serena…*

“Huh?  What the…”  Serena shakes her head clearing the cobwebs of memories from her mind.  “The casino…”  She bends over the side and the guy repeats what he said to her before.  

"You wanna make a quick buck head to the casino! Boss'll give a fair share if you do!  You can get in through the tunnels!"  He called up to her again.

For a moment Serena sits back on her heels considering the man’s words.  Leaning over the side for a second time she meant to ask him a couple of questions but he was already gone.  With a shrug, Serena straightened.  “Well if anything it could be fun right?”  A slow grin spread across her face at the thought.

“It could definitely take my mind off of things…” Her hands flex at the thought as she jumped onto the fire escape.  “The tunnels.  Fresh dug tunnels.  I need to find them…”  She murmured as she hit the ground, as if speaking to the creatures around her.  She began to run for the casino taking the alleys and avoiding the main streets.

Eventually Serena saw the flashing lights of the police cars and paused for a moment.  “Might have been nice if he told me where the tunnels were.”  It was then a rat squeaked in front of her.  “Mind showing me where these tunnels are?”  she asked the creature who squeaked again and scurried away.  Serena deciding to follow him.


*Darla…*

“The casino has been taken?”  Darla mumbled to herself as she heard the news reporters excitedly discussing the heist taking place.  “I wonder what kind of thing is happening…” She began to walk away then decided to run.  Not bothered by her hand in anyway, though she kept the towel tightly wrapped.

Darla ran straight for the casino taking the main streets the entire way and not stopping for cars or using crosswalks.  She was lucky and only had a couple of near misses on the way.  She traveled quickly humming to herself as she went.  So wrapped up in her song Darla didn’t see the person in front of her until they collided.

“What the hell?  Get off!”  Was a feminine voice laced with anger, having finally discovered the tunnel entrance.

“Oops…sorry…I didn’t mean…Serena?”  Darla said dumbfounded.

At her name being said Serena turned.  “I’ll be damned…”  She said softly as she got to her feet.

“I knew you would be out!”  Darla began to squeal before Serena clamped a hand over her mouth.

“Shush…we don’t want the cops discovering this hole.  Come on.  Let’s earn some cash and we can reminisce later…”

“Remi-wha?”  Darla looked at Serena confused.

Placing her hand on her forehead Serena sighed having forgotten about Darla.  “Catch up…okay?  Let’s go…”  

“Oh okay…”  Darla said in a loud whisper as she followed Serena into the depths of the tunnel.  

It wasn’t long before they exited the dark tunnel and entered the casino.  Serena stopped Darla by putting a hand over her mouth and listened to what the man said.  “The bat already?”  She grinned at the thought of seeing another night lover but shook her head.  “Not this time.  This time I need some money.  I need to get some exotic friends…” she mumbled before stepping over and pushing a pair of men out of the way.  “I got this group.  You go look for our friend.”

“Who the hell do you think you are ordering me around?”  One of the men said until he saw the few creatures crawl up on to the blackjack table.  A few rats, spiders, and cockroaches seemed to almost stand guard in front of Serena.  “You know what?  Never fucking mind…” He glared at her before gesturing to the other man to go with him.

“Do you like to play?”  Serena asked the people gathered around the table as she shuffled the cards.  “I do…Sometimes it’s the only thing to do at night…”  she grinned at the group as they stared down at the creatures, a few of the women barely holding back their screams.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 14, 2009)

Casino.

"Stay close together, keep your partner in sight and cover his back." Damon yelled. He was in charge of the operation and had deployed the goons around the casino. They were busy looting the customers, which considering they were of the highest social standing, was a decent idea. Someone had changed the passwords and locked down the security

"Everyone who is new to this operation, take a hostage, spread out and find him. He's only one guy." A few of them already had, looks like they weren't all completely stupid. Damon had been in a room with the Batman before. Or at least he thought it was the Bat, he honestly didn't know. One by one they were taken out, in the dark. Just like what was happening now. "Stay together. Don't be afraid to rough your hostage up a bit."

He grabbed a blonde girl in a black evening dress, tightly around the neck and had his gun pointed at the old man she was with. "Damn gold digger. Bitches like you make me sick. At least when we steal from you guys, we're fucking honest about it. Hold the bag! Old man, put your wallet in it and that watch, or you're gonna get a bullet in you."

"Getaway cars are comin' let's get a move on people!"

"Ahhhh!" Some one screamed. A man and then there was silence. The lights came on temporarily for everyone to see a goon hanging off the chandelier, unconscious. Then the lights went off again.

"Shit!" Another goon panicked and started firing into the ceiling

"Cool it! Keep your head!" Damon said though he was struggling to do so. "There are loads of us. He can't take us all out."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 14, 2009)

At the Gold Star Casino

When the cops stormed the casino all hell broke lose, surprisingly enough there were more then enough volunteering criminals that offered to hold the cops off.Some suspected that the fact that Batman was lurking somewhere deeper inside the Casino had something to do with it.

Among those holding the cops off was Johnny Dee, who seemed to be doing a bad Rambo impression.While screaming loudly he emptied out his clip on the incoming police officers.Until SWAT came in and flash bangs and tear gas grenades were thrown in, forcing Johnny to change his approach.While many of the other criminals just kept firing or started to retreat, Johnny used the curtains to climb up the wall and positioned himself high, waiting for the right time to strike.

Deeper inside the casino things were a little less chaotic, at least for those guarding the hostages.One of the criminals proposed to relocate to a more secure room.The open space they were in at the moment was almost impossible to defend from an outside threat, too many windows and entry ways but the restaurant and adjoining kitchen area would give them a better advantage.

Nate made sure to hold on to his hostage as the group headed to the restaurant, occasionally he looked up to see if there wasn't a shadow perched on a high ledge or something.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 15, 2009)

At the Gold Star Casino-

Josh has made his way into a darkened corner of a room. He has his chain wrapped around the hostage he has taken's throat. The young black haired girl can barely breathe, let alone scream, so he will wait it out until he is finally discovered, whether by the police or Batman himself.

Matt watches from a distance as the cops make their way into the casino, "Now or never..." he reaches into his bag and slips on a pair of black leather gloves to replace the snowboarding ones that he has on currently. 

He looks at the casino through his snowboarding goggles, breathing heavily through the cut up ski mask that covers his nose and under. He tightens his fist and an electric spark comes out of his knuckles and they then return to normal, "Lets go..."

He busts in through a window and into the darkness of the casino. His outfit, which is mostly black with a bit of white in it, causes him to blend in nicely. He spots his first target, a man in a black tee shooting his pistol off at the incoming cops. 

He stays low and rushes towards the man. He sees the darkness moving towards him, but before he can move his gun in time to shoot he's got Matt's arm wrapped around his arm. He clenches his fist, "Ghaaaah!!!" the electrity pulses through his entire body and he drops to the floor, steaming.

One of the other thugs spots the spectacle and starts to rush at Matt with a metal pipe in hand. He ducks under the first swing, backs up away from another wide swing. He swings his leg up high and knocks the pipe out of his hand. 

He then raises his finger like a gun. It starts to glow red until a laser fires out of the tip and pierces his shoulder, "GHAHHHH!" the laser begins to grow wider and wider, "Crap," Matt starts to panic and smacking his glove. 

He quickly lifts his glove, cutting through the section above the man's shoulder and moving into the ceiling. After a few adjustments the laser stops its fire, and the man he was in battle with is on the floor clutching a large hole in his shoulder.

"I better take a look at the energy beam later..." he smirks under his mask, glad he decided to do this little test drive. He then looks down at the criminal, "Or maybe raise it...depending on what I wana' do to those Drake Bastards..."


----------



## Kuno (Sep 16, 2009)

_*At the Gold Star Casino...*_

“Now blackjack is the kind of game I enjoy…”  Serena said shuffling the pile of cards in front of her.  “Why don’t we play a bit?  I have gotten to play a card game with anyone in quite sometime.”  The people sitting at the table cringed slightly but didn’t really move in response to her.

“Darla would you kindly divest these kind people of their valuable belongings?”  Serena smiled at her friend.

“Of course…but…um…”  Darla stuttered slightly.

“What is it?”  Serena asked still shuffling the cards and practically ignoring the people around them.

“Di..divest?”  Darla looked at Serena confused.

“Ah…I still forget.  Rob them Darla.  Take the stuff from that would be worth the most money.  But, especially the money.  Got it?”  Serena smiled softly at the one person she felt she could trust.

“Oh right!  I can do that!!!”  Darla said getting excited and ran to the nearest person while stripping them of practically everything.

“Now.  While my friend is taking the extra weight off of you…”  She looked up grinning at the five people.  “We are going to play a game of 21!  Sound good?”  Nobody responded as Serena nodded.  “Of course it does!”

She began to lay the cards down on the table face up.  “A five for you…nine for you…three for you…Oh!  A king for you!  Lucky hand!  And a five for you.”  Serena looked at the cards not caring on exactly how you play the game, only remembering how they played in the institution.  “Now for the second go around.”  

Slowly she began to lift the first card then she giggled.  “Wait.  I forgot to tell you the prize!”  Serena said causing Darla to pause before going back to pillaging.  “Hm…well since we are almost there why don’t we really leave it for the end.”  

Again she began to lay the cards out on the table.  Laying them halfway over the first card as the numbers began to rise.  This time she was silent in the cards letting the suspense build until she set the last card down.  Every set of eyes at the table went to one pile.  “The Ace of Spades to add to your King of Hearts!”  Serena said with a grin.  “I do believe we have a winner!”  She exclaimed.

“Yay!  Congratulations!”  Darla squealed clapping her hands before coming around to Serena.  The small bag full of jewelry, wallets, and watches.  

“Now for the prize!  You will love it!  It’s to die for!”  Serena said with a malicious grin.  

The man looked at her horrified before jumping to his feet.  “Don’t you touch me!”  

“Don’t worry…I won’t.  But, my little friend will.”  Serena point to his neck, just as the large black widow bit into him.  Plunging her fangs in deep, she just nicked his jugular, enough to make the poison rush into his blood stream.  

The man slapped his neck but the spider was quick to get out of the way and race toward Serena.  Convulsions hit him causing to drop to the ground while the others watched.  Foam escaped from his mouth as he tried to scream from the pain the poison gave him.  They all watched in horror while Serena and Darla just laughed.

Once the man stilled his now sightless eyes turned toward the ceiling Serena stepped toward the table.  “On to round two!”  She said with a grin pulling in the cards and shuffling once more.  The people at the table could only stare at the spider now sitting on Serena’s shoulder.

Just as she was getting ready to deal the cards a second time the cops burst in.  “Well I guess we will have to continue this game another time.”  She dropped the cards on the table and turned to Darla.  “I think we should be going my friend.”

Darla looked confused but just shrugged.  “Okay.  Then can we fix my hand?”  She said holding up the hand she had burned earlier.

“Of course.”  Serena said turning from the table.  “Let’s go…” she said to her friends before trying for one of the tunnels.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 16, 2009)

Gold Star Casino

The tide had turned, the villains that had taken over the casino were losing ground to the police that were trying to take it back and free the hostages.They were helped by vigilantes, the most respected and feared one was the one that made the difference here tonight.

Several of the heist's leaders had already been taken down, most of them were them were now hanging upside down from balconies or chandeliers.

With Nate

Things had turned ugly, police were storming the restaurant and he decided to make a break for it, taking his human shield with him.Treading backwards, he fired at the cops that entered the room.He wasn't sure, but he thought he got a couple of hits in but honestly he was just firing aimlessly while focusing on escaping at the moment.

For the first time he had lost his cool, his worst nightmare was about to come trough and he could only focus on trying to avoid that.His fear of discovery made him opt for flight,instead of fight though he would resort to the latter if he had to.He'd rather die then get sent arrested and lose everything.

Eventually he reached an dead end, the corridor he had ran towards ended in a balcony overseeing the gambling chamber of the casino.

"End of the line scumbag."Two cops had chased after Nate and were closing in on him with guns trained on him."Let the girl go."

Nate backed away until the railing pressed against his lower back, he had counted the shots he had fired with the gun in his hand and knew he only had one bullet left."Seems like I only got one option."Nate sighed, the cops breathed a sigh of relief, assuming he was about give up.



Nate shot a look behind him and then took a deep breathed before he dropped the gun, wrapped both arms around his hostage and then pulled her with him over the railing.It wasn't that high up but still you'd break your legs and probably more bones if you'd try and jump it.

Nate was counting on the large poker table right below him to break his fall somewhat but the hostage would take the brunt of the impact.He made sure to keep her pinned below him and with a deafening crash they smashed trough the poker table.

A dazed and wounded Nate climbed back, the fact he was so heavily sedated was the only reason why he managed to get back up.He tried to stumble towards safety.Which would be hard with cops all over this very same chamber but it turned out a cop wasn't going to be what got him caught.

A rope, more precise a lasso, roped around his neck and he was pulled up in the air.A masked figure stepped out of the darkness, holding the other end of the rope."Don't worry, I will not stoop to your level, The Lone Gunman doesn't kill."He had this cowboy theme going on, something Nate would've mocked him for if he wasn't choking at the moment.

The gunman lowered Nate, until he was on his feet again and then quick draw style he fired at Nate's head.Rubber bullets with the goal to knock out Nate, Nate groaned but didn't go down right away.Courtesy to his sedatives but the second shot got the job done.

With Johnny D.

He was locked in a brawl with several officers, after pouncing one he had lost his last remaining firearm and was forced to fight barehanded.He wasn't doing too bad on his own against three cops who had night sticks but in their protective outfit he had difficulty taking them down and all it took was a good hit on the head to knock him out.The damage he had sustained to the head only a day earlier was what had done him in.

Current Time 

The clean up crews were still hard at work but commissioner Gordon addressed the media."I can hereby confirm that the situation has been taken care off, there was a minimum of casualties during the police assault and most of the hostages were saved."He explained."Over a hundred of suspects have been arrested but since the investigation has yet to begin I can't say anything about it, I have nothing else to say at the moment."

The majority of the criminals had been arrested but still many had managed to escape, along with many vigilantes.Over time it turned out most had either been committed to Arkham before or were textbook cases of criminally insane and so Arkham gained a large number of new patients over the course of the next few weeks.

Though things hadn't quited down in Gotham, crime was still as high as ever in the streets of Gotham and the only thing that had changed was that there was an massive influx of vigilantes, especially violent ones.Word on the street was that many of the casino hostages had a life changing experience during the incident, and that they were using their money to financially backing the new vigilantes.

This all caused tension in Gotham, it was only a matter of time a new incident would occur.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 17, 2009)

_Arkham Asylum_

Nomere and his fellow night-shift cooks were at break, and were watching the television. On every local channel they showed the events happening at the Gold Star Casino.

"Poor bastards. When is Batman going to kick their ass?" One of Nomere's fellow cooks said.

Nomere shrugged. "Maybe the Bat's taking his time?" 

Nomere stood up from the stool he sat on, and left the break room. "Tell me when the Bat comes in. I'm going to go check if the muffins are done."

The middle-aged cook from Metropolis went to the kitchen, where he was alone. He opened the oven, and took out a tray of muffins. 

"Well, I better take care of the 'special' cells, just in case someone important gets sent here." Nomere mused.


----------



## martryn (Sep 17, 2009)

It was after midnight when things finally settled down on the news.  Martin hobbled to the VCR, rewound the tape, ejected it, labeled it, and stored it with other recordings he'd made over the years.  Gotham was pretty fucked up.  The people living in it were pretty fucked up.  Depressing.  

_Oh well,_ Martin thought.  _It's the weekend, I should relax a bit.  Monday will be another long day._  Martin limped upstairs, brushed his teeth, and collapsed into bed.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 17, 2009)

*With Matt*

He stumbled out of the Casino and turned into an alley. He leaned against the wall of the alley and then he slide down into a seat, "Crap..." he pulls off his goggles and pulls down his mask revealing several cuts on his face, "That wasn't as easy as he thought."

He then looked down at his gloves, one had malfunctioned and wasn't working at the moment, "I'll have to adjust that when I get home," he gets to his feet, stretches, and starts heading home, "Hell...how am I supposed to take down Drake Inudstires when I can barely hang with some common criminals."

_The next morning..._

He woke up, incredibley sore, and threw on a white t-shirt and black sweatshirt. He stretched and headed out the door after grabbing his ID card. He soon made his way into Drake Industries.

He took a seat in the meeting room when Jess approached him, "What happened to you?" she asks, looking at his various cuts and bruises all over his face and body. He rubs the back of his head, "Oh, well when I was walking home last night I got in a little fight," he quickly lies.

"Oh no! Your not too hurt are you?" she says concerned, "N-no I'm fine, they tried to steal my money but I managed to fend them off by only getting a few cuts and bruises," he says with a grin.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 17, 2009)

With Marcus/Jason-

"Damn it." Serene could see the casino, but it seemed they were too far away to get there in time. "I knew we should have left earlier." She grumbled, While she did Jason looked at the rear view mirror. "Heh." Jason smirked. "Ah? Marcus what's wrong?" SCREEEECH! He slams on the brakes, Serene's head slams into the dashboard knocking her out. "Old vans like this." Jason quickly pops the van in reverse and speeds down the street. "They don't have such great breaks or airbags." 

Meanwhile, on the roof of this van The Executioner struggled to stay attached. "The hell is this guy doing." He grips onto the satellite with his right hand and tries to stop himself from sliding around the roof of the vehicle. SCREEECH!! The van comes to another quick stop, Adam slid off one side of the van, still holding onto the satellite as it sped off. "You're persistent." Jason looks out the window as he bobs and weaves through traffic. 

"You're insane." Adam responds. "What do you think would happen should i get close to a few cars?" Jason smirked as he weaved close to some parked cars before turning away quickly. The whole motion caused the Executioners body to pull away from the car. "Think you're funny huh?" he pulls the pistol from his belt and struggles to hold it with his left hand. The burns stiffened his muscles, pulling the trigger would be difficult. 

"I realize that it just takes a minor turn at high speed to either pull you closer to the van or pull you away. Added on you have a burned hand, what can you do? you won't be able to hold on forever." he took a sharp left turn, the executioners body slammed into the van. "GUH." A sharp right turn into traffic, now he's pulled away. One more sharp left and he's slammed back into the van. "Oof..." He still held the pistol in his hand. 

"Son of a bitch." BLAM! one shot to the front left tire and the van begins to shake. "That won't stop me." He prepares to make another sharp left turn, BLAM! the back tire goes out and the Executioner drops off as the van turns onto it's side. "Guuuuuhhhh..." Adam rolls across the ground, his hand dropped his gun long before the roll stopped. 

"That hurt..." He slowly stood up and looked for his weapon. "Urgh..." Jason was pressed against the drivers side door. His forehead was dripping blood from the glass embedded in his face. "Fucking tough bastard..." He undid his seat belt, Serene's body was somewhere in the back, laying atop the monitors. "Dumb ass." He climbed into the back,threw open the doors and stepped out. 

"Not into keeping your self safe?" He asked, gripping his left arm. "Dislocate a bone or two?" The executioner asked. "Probably you piece of shit." Jason grinned. "You look down on others don't you." Adam hobbled towards the camera man. "Why not, obviously you're not as smart as me." Adam smirked. "But i'm stronger." This time Jason grinned. "We'll see." 

The Executioner threw a straight right, Jason ducked and punched his rib cage. "Guh...." Adam could feel the air come out of his lungs. "You fell pretty hard." WHAM! WHAM! WHAM! WHAM! four more quick hits to the same spot. Adam tried to back hand him but Jason ducked and threw a punch to his burnt left arm. "GUAH!" Adam fell back. "You screwed up your body pretty bad."

Both men's breathing was slowly becoming more labored. "You're big... but slow..." THWACK! a quick right hook knocks Jason to the ground. "urgh....." Jason coughs. "B..bastard...." The Executioner stumbles over to Jason. "I oughta execute you based on assaulting me, reckless endangerment and speeding." Jason slowly stood up. "But you wont." He smirked, blood dyeing his teeth red. "Why." Adam's eyes narrowed. "Because the cops are here. and you look like the villain." 

Adam turned around to see four cop cars and eight officers with guns pointed at him. Unfortunately for him he no longer had his gun and was unable to find it. The good news is he is a detective and should the gun ever pop up.. he can replace it. "You win for now." Adam comments. "Don't move a muscle!" The cops shout. "Too damn bad." Adam bolted for the alleyway and took off. "AFTER HIM!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2009)

Jason watched the men from the shadows, eyes searching the room for his opposition.

Officially, he was there to help guard Taylor McCollam, the leader of the up and coming Sons of Saints, a gang that had just recently surfaced and specialized in the black market. McCollam was meeting with 4 other gang leaders in a medium sized, shadowy warehouse, A simple, 4 sided table stood in the middle, surrounded by 3 men and a woman, lit by a simple overhead lamp. A large, intimidating black man sat at one edge of the simple table. His body was heavily tattooed, his head completely shaved. He was Creed Teller, leader of the Unforgivens.

To his right sat a petit asian woman. She looked like an easy target, but Jason knew for a fact she was dangerous in more ways tan one. She wore a crisp buisness suit and her hair fell to just above her shoulder blades. Meet Gao Ai Mei, more commonly referred to as 'The xin giant' behind her back. Her gang wasn't dangerous because of manpower or the intimidation, but because their technology so surpassed any of their competitors.

The last was Alan 'Dark Doc' Matthews. He toyed with a rubix cube idly, feet up on the table. He looked least intimidating of the 4, even Ai Mei, but Jason knew it was an act. The man was a literal demon and possibly the most dangerous one at the table.

McCollam sat alone, watching his competitors with one of the best poker faces Jason had ever seen. Their eyes met, and McCollam nodded slightly, his blond hair catching the dim light eerily. Jason nodded back, his hand in his jacket pocket, never leaving the gun. There were 9 other guards in the room, including his partner- 2 for each boss- but so far Taylor had only managed to spot one of them. He smiled slightly.

When the proverbial shit hit the proverbial fan, it was going to be a slaughter. And nothing got Jason's blood racing like a good firefight. 

The 4 bosses began speaking in low, quiet voices. Jason didn't even try to listen. Any information being discussed now would be old news once the meeting was over. And the new news, the man everybody would be talking about, was the Raven. Instead he ran over the plan in his head again. 

He'd have the best chance if he could turn all of them against each other, have everyone shooting at everyone. He'd try to keep his cover up for as long as possible, as long as his partner thought he was still on his side, he wouldn't fire at him. Jason could shoot him in the back of the head when he wasn't looking. 

The main problem would be The 'Dark Doc' Taylor only had a fuzzy understanding of why he was called that, but it had something to do with experimenting on human subjects. Jason sighed. So overdone. So cliche. When he was in charge, he'd run experiments in style.

"Ahg!" Jason's head whipped around. A woman had just cried out from the rafters above him. A moment later a pretty young blonde fell to the ground, her neck broken. This was not part of the plan.

Jason's mind raced. _Batman? Doubtful. After the Gold Star casino incident, he'd have bigger fish to fry than this._ At least, that had been what he had been counting on. His gun was out of his pocket before he had realized what was happening, pointing it towards towards the rafters. At the table, everyone had done the same.

Or at least, almost everyone. Creed moved with eerie grace, slamming his dinner plate sized fist into Ai Mei's back, causing her to crumple to the ground.

_Creed!_ Jason though, whipping his gun around. _Why didn't I think of him, dammit! He stands the least to gain from these talks, he's the one most likely to make a-_ "Ah!" Something hit him in the leg and he rolled, his injured leg shrieking in protest as it took pressure on it. He glanced down to a see a simple throwing knife and snarled, snapping off several shots in the general direction of his attacker.

The room was in chaos. Creed was struggling with Alan, who had produced to wavy swords from seemingly nowhere and was using them to ward off Creed's signature brass knuckles. McCollam was gone, and in his place was Jason's partner, and ordinary, average looking man code named Silver Star. He wore a silver headband and was snapping out shot after shot at something only he could see. 

Another throwing knife whizzed at Jason, but he was ready for it. He dodged and hurled a fistful of marbles at his unseen attacker. His enemy, mistaking the harmless marbles for some kind of bomb, rolled forward into the light. Jason brought his foot into the man's stomach, sending him staggering back, and brought up his gun. There was a bang, and the man fell over head, blood dripping from his head. Jason pivoted back towards the main fight, where Alan and Creed were still duking it out. Silver Star had disappeared, and Jason rushed over to the two bosses, not thinking. He pulled out his taser and flipped it on, the hum of electricity joining the dull thuds and screeches of battle. 

Creed's back was turned. Fine. Him first then.

Jason lunged forward, driving his taser towards the small of Creed's back. With the same eerie grace Creed had displayed when first attacking, the big man swept out his hand. It caught Jason's wrist and twisted, sending the taser to the floor. Jason gulped.

"You've just made a biiiiiiiiig mistake little man," Creed said slowly, grabbing Alan's throat and snapping it like it was a twig. "And now you gonna die.'


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 18, 2009)

_*At Drake Inudstires*_

Neil walked into the room and everyone quickly scurried to grab a seat, "Yes Mr. Ritter you look like quite the rebel with those little injuries of yours but I'd appreciate it if they don't attract the entire classes attention for the day. Now everyone get to your feet, we have finally gained clearance to get to take a look at one of Drake Industires finest creations."

The interns get up and follow Neil down the hallway. Matt spots Jimmy Olsen and approaches him, "So Jimmy, how have you been after the whole 'incident' that happened a few days ago," Matt asks, "I'm fine, would you just leave me alone..." the scrawny boy says and makes his way up closer to the front of the pack.

Matt glares at him, _"What a little prick..."_ he thinks as he scurries away, "Whatever..." Jess soon joins Matt, "So, what happened a few days ago?" she asks, obviously overhearing, "Gah, it's nothing really. If he doesn't wana' talk to me about it I doubt he wants others knowing," he says with a shrug.

"Alright then...but you've got to keep me up to date on your exciting lifestyle alright? These adventures with little Timmy, getting into gang fights, what I'd give to have something that exciting happening in my life," she says with a smile.

The group soon approaches a sealed door. Neil pats his pockets, "It seems I've miss placed my ID card, will one of you mind giving me theirs?" Timmy is the closest intern there so he quickly swipes it from where it hangs around his neck, "Thank you Mr. Olsen."

Matt watches intently as Neil swipes the card and then enters a code that Matt just managed to see from where he stood. He noted it in his mind, always making sure to know as many Drake Inudstry codes as he could, and followed the others as the door opened.

What they saw in the room was a man standing next to a black suit being hung in a container, "This is Drake Industries latest project," he says pointing towards the suit and then nodding to the man. He puts on the suit as well as the helmet that goes with it and walks in front of the group.

"The suit adapts to the wearer's build making it so it fits whatever wearer puts it on," the man then walks over to a weighted block and with little strain lifts it up, "It also increases the uses strength," he places the weight down and sprints back to the group, "Speed," he then leaps in the air and does a backflip with ease, "And agility."

Matt and the others watched, amazed at the suits capabilites, "It also contains jets in the boots," the man activates them and begins to hover off of the ground, "And a third one on the back for an extra boost," he then demonstrates that one as well.

"The suit has many other capabilities as well, but if we showed you all of that, we'd have to kill you..." the students laugh but Matt finds the joke far from funny, "That's all for today interns, you may go."

As the students leave, Matt looks back at the door as it closes, _"I need that suit..."_ he says heading for the building's exit. 

As he does so he gets an idea, and quickly rushes into the alley. He changes into the clothes that he was wearing at the casino, including the mask over his face and tinted goggles covering his eyes. He waited in the shadows of one of the alleys until he spotted his target: Timmy Olsen.

Before he knew it, the small boy was pulled in and beaten unconcious by the masked assailant. Matt then tied up Timmy and tossed him deeper into the alley, but not before taking his ID card.

Though his own ID card would have sufficed, he did not want to take the risk of Drake Industries putting the pieces together. As night covered the building, Matt quickly raced into the building. 

He used the ID Card to get in and then retraced his steps to return to the hall that the group had been to previously. He swiped Timmy's card and then entered the same code he had seen Neil enter. He bit his tounge as he waited to see if it would be successful, and then grinned as the door opened. He slowly walked over and stared at the suit. He couldn't help but smile at the thought of Drake Industries' own technology being used to destroy them.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 20, 2009)

With Adam-

"Huff, Huff, Huff..." He had made it back to his apartment with no incident. He was lucky, Tonight was a big screw up. "Too many crooks, Still didn't catch that guy who killed the hookers or the bikers yet either." He coughed and sat back in his chair pulling off his mask. "I need to sleep.. get this burn checked out later." He grunted as he made his way to the shower, tossing off the leather clothing and putting it into a special laundry bag. He only does his own laundry under certain circumstances. 

#1, He's the only one who touches his underwear. #2, He's the only one who touches his uniforms. The rest of the time that girl next door offered to wash his clothes for him. "Nice girl, But stupid." He grabbed a Brillo pad and some special soap. The pain would nearly kill him, brushing off burnt skin with wire. "D..damn it..." Once he finished his shower and dried off, he wrapped his arm and headed for his bed. 

Elsewhere however, Jason was explaining to the cops. "He was crazy! he jumped on the van and started screaming at me! i didn't know what to do! so i tried to shake him off, It didn't work.. I turned too hard and flipped.. I.. I don't know what to do... Is Serene going to be ok? did i kill her!? Tell me i didn't kill her..  Oh god.. i did didn't it!?" He dropped to his knees and started to cry, he'd gotten good at acting like his worthless brother. "It's alright kid.. you didn't kill her, she'll be fine." The cops reassured him. 

"And don't worry, We'll catch that freak for you." Jason wiped the tears from his eyes. "Thanks officers... if you don't mind.. I'm going to go to the hospital with Serene." The officers nodded and watched him limp over to the ambulance. "Right, what do you want to do?" One of them turns to the other. "We'll give this case to Adam. Seems up his alley right?" The other laughs.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 21, 2009)

The news!

Editorial.

How do you stop the crime in Gotham? It's seemingly endless. We have costumed fools on both sides at war with each other whilst the regular folk are caught in the middle. The Mercy Hospital is of course hot on everyone's lips, if you'll pardon the pun. Though the casualties have been kept to a minimum and the person responsible for it will no longer be a problem, the question remains as to whether the outside interference was needed. Certainly reports are saying that whilst the crazy was taken down by a masked man who is arrogant enough to believe that he is the judge jury and executioner, the manner of which it was done was heavy handed and unnecccesary. He saved many from the blaze but it begs the question as to what would have happened had he merely waited for the police. Certainly not the massive subsequent damage caused, I believe.

Of course when you hear about the spider freak that's been running around town killing and disfiguring cops, you do have to wonder if such a heavy handed method is neccesary. A cop, a mere 4 years in the police force, by the name of Officer Riggs was brutally killed by a strange woman. This woman would later go on to disfigure another officer and then kill at the hijacking at the Gold star casino. 

The Casino Heist was one that was a well planned mess. Reports are that there are several dead in various ways. It makes you wondere if the police are doing anything these days and just leaving things to the Batman. Of course that is not to say that all of them are incompetent, certainly Officer Mizuki Nagasaki deserves special praise for her heroic rescue at the Buymore Electronic Store. We are told that a civilin by the name of Will Amos helped in foiling the attempted robbery. It's good to see that type of backbone.

Of course this was further highlighted by the high profile boxer John Jordan going up against, what reports tell me, a psycho who puts toys in their victims mouths. Though he probably came off worse, suffering bullet wounds, it's great to see such an important public figure fighting back. Almost makes me want to start believing in the city again. 

There were many other incidents, I'm sure you'll be interested to read about all of them. Mostly masked men robbing and killing, you know, the usual.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 22, 2009)

Jackie had been dropped off unceremoniously at the gates. He had been given papers that were already signed with a perfect replica of his signature. He knew he didn't have a choice.

He walked in through the huge gates and looked towards the hill on which the massive asylum was built. Jackie swallowed hard. The whole place was like something out of a horror movie, none of the trees were green and were all bare and there were odd noises coming from everywhere. Whether it was the wildlife or the inmates no-one could be certain. 

Jackie was bleeding heavily and he eventually managed to get to the front door before collapsing. The staff took him in and began to treat him.

Several hours later.

Jackie woke up to the cold, energy sapping fluorescent light above him and the horrid bleach clean smell. His arm had been bandaged and his bullet wound healed. 

"So you're Officer Jackie huh? Saw your transfer request, gotta say its a weird one. Not many folk want to get into Arkham Asylum. Not these days." The warden was a thin, tall man with thick glasses and an odd glint in his eye. "My name is Samuel Bird, I'm the cheif warden here and in charge of just about everything in this area. I've already taken the liberty of checking out your history and since your police psychological test came back clean and was only done 3 days ago, I don't see the need to do another one. Though I hear its been a tough day for you."

Jackie nodded. “Yes sir, like you’ve never seen”

“Well, I’m sure I have.” He said with a cold voice and a distant look. Something was definitely....off about him. “At any rate, your papers seem to be in order, unless you’ve struck a deal with a former inmate or something.”  

Bird’s eyes probed deep into Jackie’s as if he knew something. Jackie was frozen on the spot, he was about to confess everything when the warden laughed, “hah, I’m sorry. Just a joke. Well, since you are up, do you feel like a tour of the asylum? Don’t worry, I’ll go easy on you. This is just a get to know the place a little. Nothing else.”

Jackie still felt like crap but agreed. They walked out of the hospital and into the courtyard.

“The Asylum is split into three main sections. East, West and North. We’re in the West and have the penitentiary. This is usually for residents that need psychological evaluations from Blackgate or those the judge feels are faking their condition. Poor souls, they think they can fake their insanity, skate on an insanity plea, and then miraculously get better and get off scot free. Hah, it’s a decent idea, you can’t be tried for the same crime twice after all. However that building is like the first ring of Hell. Some of the milder cases are put in there and sometimes the screaming never stops. You’ve undoubtedly heard of the Great White Shark? The criminal who though he could skip doing time by this method. After an encounter here he soon went mad.  Poor thing. He’s in intensive treatment now. That by the way is right in the middle of the island. Right, moving on.”

They turned and went towards the Botanical Gardens.

“Gardens?” Jackie asked.

“Ah yes. Well as well as a relaxing treat for some of the more well behaved inmates, it also is home to many of our homegrown plants, many of which we use for treatment. Yes, we do have medicinal marijuana but if I find you in there I’ll stick you in the electroshock treatment myself.” Again that creepy laugh, never sure if he was serious or not. “But yes, rare plants, be careful a lot have special...neurotoxins that may make you see things you don’t want to see.”

They went through a few high security doors and towards the next area. The intensive treatment ward. The layout was that of a huge circular labyrinth. They walked on the top walkways above, looking down on the see through cages.

“Special plastic polymer. Bane on venom couldn’t smash through this.” The warden looked at Jackie’s eyes darting around. “Looking for someone? Joker? Scarecrow? Ivy?” They are in the centre in special lockdown. They have special cells due to their uniqueness. Ivy is put in a cell which deprives her of her pant controlling strength, Freeze is but in a super chilled cell and Joker...well he’s kept well away from anyone. Solitary confinement. If you ever have the misfortune to meet him, run. Don’t even listen to him. No matter what he says. He can drive you mad with a sentence, that man.”

“How about the other areas?” Jackie asked

“Oh they just have the residence for the staff, Arkham Mansion, as well as a few research labs here and there and even the graduate training programme. So what do you think? Still want to join up?”

“Uh...sure..” like he had a choice. It was either this or death. At least he’d get paid. 

“Excellent, well. I’ll take you to the Mansion and get everything stamped and ready to go.”

Great, thought Jackie.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2009)

*With Jason...*

Jason stumbled back, out of range of the giant meat grinders Creed called fists. He leaped up onto a table and scrambled into the rafters, causing Creed to leap into the air, grab a hold of one of the rafters, and pull. With a loud crack, the beam split in two. jason dropped back down to ground level, mind racing, and reached into his jacket pocket.

A handful of marbles was all that was left, but that was all Jason would need. Before Creed could notice, he slipped a few in the giant's direction. Creed began sprinting towards Jason, but slipped on the marbles and fell heavily to earth.

Jason leaped on top of Creed's back, hitting him wherever his fists could reach. he slammed his elbow viscously into creed's neck, causing the mob boss to double over. Jason's head swept around frantically, knowing he had only moments to keep up the senseless barrage before Creed brushed aside the pain and butchered him.

His eyes locked on a gun, a .22, lying on the floor next to the dead body of the blonde Creed's men had killed. A little small for his tastes, but beggars can't be choosers.....

*With Amy....* 

"C'mon now, wait up!" Amy shouted, running slightly behind her target. the man threw a glance over his shoulder and kicked backwards as he ran, throwing shards of broken glass at Amy's face. Amy calmly leapt to the left, her feet meeting the wall and bouncing off it, clearing the glass easily. "You must be getting tired," She remarked, still chasing the man. "That wasn't nearly as annoying as the last time you tried to shake me." The man snarled and poured on more speed, rounding a corner. Amy sighed and brought out a wire tipped with an arrowhead, skidding to a stop as she came to the corner. She whipped the wire around the bend and was rewarded with a grunt of pain. She grinned under her mask, sauntering over to the man who was now kneeling and grimacing in pain. She put one hand on her hip and cocked her head, staring at him wordlessly. He glanced up at her face, which was covered by a white mask with white, opaque eyes. She wore a blue jacket with a stylized R on the back, which was open. She wore only a sports bra underneath.

"Well?" She asked finally. "Raven?" 

The man wordlessly shook her head. Amy bit her lip, and then pulled out a cell phone. she showed it to, him, and began dialing. 

"9.....1....1...."

"Ok! Ok!" The man said finally, exasperated.  He shook his head slowly. "Look. All I know is that the guy's been spotted up near the east side of Gotham. Deals with the drug dealers up there a lot." Amy's eyes narrowed. Great. A druggie. Just what she needed right now.

She sighed and kicked the man in the stomach. He doubled over and she whipped out a pair of handcuffs, trapping him to a bar next to him. He glanced up, shock and disbelief in his face, as she she pulled out an old disposable cell phone, one that could be bought for 25 dollars. She dialed 911.

"Hello? I have a situation at he corner of Dent Avenue. You might want to bring some bolt cutters."


----------



## No One (Sep 23, 2009)

Mizuki laughed as she put her holster on the right side of her belt, "Lucky me, I didn't get called to the Casino. They seem to forget about you, if you have the day off and saved some people the day before.", she laughed again. Mizuki walked into her closet and unlocked her gun safe, her hand reached inside and pulled a gun out that was in the middle of a few other hand guns. The Police issued Glock. She Holstered the gun on her belt and clipped it closed in the holster. Mizuki then closed and locked the safe. As Mizuki walked out of her closet she grabbed her badge on the dresser just outside the door. She clipped the badge to the front left of her belt and tucked her shirt behind it and covering her gun on the other side, Mizuki picked up a jacket and threw that on, leaving it unbuttoned.

The female cop then proceeded to the opposite side of the room, and grabbed a backpack and a helmet. She threw the backpack over her shoulder and put the red and black helmet over her short hair. Mizuki went through her house to the garage, as she stepped into the garage, she gazed at her beauty of a motorcycle. As she stood there her hand came up and pressed a little red button to her right, opening the garage door. The door slowly creaked open, and she climbed atop the red beast.

The beast roared to life as she turned the key, her foot kicked up the kickstand and her left hand revved the engine a few times. A smile came across her face as the sound echoed out of the garage. Her right foot clicked up and put the bike into first gear, she came screeching out of the garage. As she came out the garage closed again being on a motion sensor.

The Red Beast roared loudly as she flew down the residential street. She rode her way to the freeway, bye passing all the traffic. A few minutes of riding later, the motorcycle rumbled as it crawled along the arrows on the ground of the police parking structure. The beast went silent as she silenced the engine in a free parking place. Mizuki took her helmet off and walked into the police station.

As the police officer made her way to the elevators, she was ambushed by a few others all of them with the exact same line 'Good Morning'. Mizuki just nodded to all of them before finally being clear to go down to the shooting range at one of the bottom floors. The elevator ride was short and quiet, but the quiet was quickly broken as the elevator doors opened up to a big room.

She walked out and approached the counter to the right, so she could check in that she was going to be shooting today. All of which only took a second to achieve. The man behind the counter handed her a couple rows of ammo. Mizuki made her way to the far side of the room, in a empty shooting stall. She laid her backpack and helmet on the ground and removed her weapon from her hip and laid it on the stall table,  along with the ammo she received. The female cop, reached into her bag and pulled out an empty Glock clip, she loaded the bullets one by one into the clip.

Now came the fun part, Mizuki grabbed the noise reduction headphones, and placed them over her ears, she then picked up her gun and loaded the full clip into it. The woman calmly turned the safety off and cocked the gun. She took aim at the paper target downrange and fired off the shots.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 23, 2009)

*Drake Industries...*

Matt walked up to the suit and grabbed hold of it, as he did so an alarm started going off all throughout the building. Every scientists' eyes grew wide as they knew what was happening, their prized piece of work was being taken.

Matt's heart stopped, "No way...it can't end before it starts..." he looks down at the suit, "Time to see how good this thing really is," he slips on the black suit, it adjusted to his size and soon gave him a tighter fit.



He felt the material, it was strong with a few pads on the suit, and would give him greater protection but not from something too serious. The guards bust in through the door, guns raised and pointed at the intruder, _"What do I do now?!"_ he screamed in his head.

"Take off the suit!" one of the guards ordered nervously. Matt smirked, _"If they're afraid..."_ he starts to rush forward, "FIRE!!!" the men shoot but he easily leaped out of the way of the bullets, "Whoa," he couldn't help but say quietly to himself. The way the suit made him feel, the way it changed his human abilities were incredible.

He thought back to the presentation he had seen earlier and got into a ready positon before dashing forward and slamming his fist into one of the guards, sending him tumbling backwards. 

He then slammed his foot into a shocked guard's chest and followed up by slamming another guards head into the wall, _"Well this is fun and all but I really should get out of my enemies own base..."_ he knew more guards were on the way, "Now how the hell am I gona' get out of here," he said taking a step forward. On cue a golden jet flame come out of each of his boots. 

It took him a moment to gain his balance but he soon got the hang of it and was headed for the exit. However there was a blockage of guards in his way, "These things aren't fast enough to get me through there..." he looked at the device on his back, "But that thing probably is."

He starts to hit random buttons on the device and it soon ignites in a large flame, projecting him forward at incredible speeds, _"Craaaaap!" _ he thought as he slammed straight through the guards and crashed through the glass door. He lifted his weight up as he got into the outside air and he began to fly above the buildings.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 26, 2009)

With Nate

It wasn't long after the fiasco at the casino, Nate was currently awaiting his trial.His lawyer didn't waste time and immediately requested a psych exam and over the course of several sessions it became increasingly probable that Nate would never see the inside of Blackgate.

While his court appointed therapist seemed wary of the validity of the psych defense before, but over the course of several treatments it became increasingly obvious there was something very wrong with this man.A compulsive need to kill, that when satisfied allowed the man to function but only after a few days of isolated lock up the man started increasingly agitated and jumpy.To the point he had to be restrained during the last few sessions, after injuring a guard.

This behavior, coupled with the information known about Nate's childhood made him a textbook case for a valid psych defense and he was to be sent to Arkham.


----------

